# Arrive... Wait 5+ Minutes... Cancel Request (Rider No Show)... You are guaranteed to get a $6 fare



## Truth & Facts

UberX is cheap. UberX is everyone's private driver. Tip is not necessary. Riders are spoiled already!

One day, I arrived and waited for a rider and he said to me, "Don't you know part of your job is waiting?". Thanks. I learnt it, in a unpleasant way. Here is how I deal with arrogant riders.

1 Upon arrival, make sure to press "ARRIVE" button. The 5-minute waiting starts to count.
2 If it's a gated community and rider does not tell you the gate code, just take it easy.
3 Text the rider you arrived and waited in the gate.
4 If they give you the gate code and do not give you the building number, that's fine.
5 Text the rider you entered the gate and waited in the gate.
6 If they give you the building number, drive there to pick up.

Time is ticking. 5 minutes will be over soon. If after 5 minutes, I still do not see them, I simply cancel the request and choose "rider no show" to get my $6 fare. The best part is *the rider even cannot rate you* for any request cancelled by either driver or rider. Also, this legitimate cancellation will not affect your *accept rate*.

Riders, you live in an apartment and pay your rent month by month. I live in a paid-off single family house and contribute my property tax to city and county. You need to learn *consideration* and *appreciation* or you will stay in your small cage for the rest of your life. What makes you being so arrogant or proud of?

*UberX is a on-demand service, not a on-command service!*

*Only begin the trip when rider gets in the car. *It's just a $0.15/minute or $9/hour in the waiting charge. Give 5 minutes grace time to rider. After 5 minutes, cancel for "rider no show", get the legitimate cancel fee, and leave. The riders are worthless for us to wait for more than 5 minutes. Cheap riders are liars too. *If you press "Begin Trip" and wait for more than 5 minutes, Uber will not pay you cancellation fee.* Why? How can you press BEGIN TRIP even riders are not in your car yet. You are violating Uber's policy and Uber will not pay you cancellation fee because of this violation.

Uber moves the cities. *We can move riders getting into our cars quickly too.
*
A lot of riders understand they shouldn't make you wait, but not everyone. Consider it an opportunity to teach bad riders that drivers don't appreciate sitting around.

Besides, riders can find our *car location*, *car photo*, *car color*, *license plate number*, *driver's photo* all clearly shown on their Uber app. Why they still make driver waiting? Because waiting charge at $0.15/minute is CHEAP. I hope I can give the riders *$1* and ask them standing there look silly and wait me for *6 minutes*. lol.....

Riders and Uber employees (not drivers) do not like to see this post. Many drivers *accept all requests* but leave the riders (*rating below 4.6*) waiting forever until the riders cancelled the request by themselves.

A *rider's low rating* can make it harder for you to find a driver willing to pick you up. If riders want to get a good rating, make sure you actually are where your pin is on the map, don't try to squeeze in extra riders, be ready when they arrive, and avoid eating, drinking, or smoking in their vehicles.

The driver's job is to arrive at pin location the rider specified and *hit ARRIVED button*.
*Waited 5+ minutes* and *cancel request* for "rider no show"
Leave and *get $6 cancel fee* (i.e. $1.20/minute)

The rider's responsibilities are:
1 Give driver a correct and clear pin location or address or business name.
2 Get in car as fast as you can

*Believe it or not. Uber or pax need driver more than driver needs them. Drive smart. Don't drive like a slave. You are your own boss.*

Cancel request for "rider no show" has following advantages:

1 Earn easy money $6 which is $1.20/minute. Uber normal pay is $0.15/minute. That is 8 times difference.
2 Educate riders stand on the curbside of street and wait for car approaching.
3 Educate riders enter correct pin location so that they don't need to run to find the Uber car.
4 Driver just wait in car. Riders need to come and get in your car. Their app clearly shows them the Uber car location on the map.

Drivers, just provide a safe ride and nothing more. Any extra services need to pay upfront. Don't have cash? Simply don't ask or expect extra services. lol.....

I said, don't drive *clueless*. Is it EASIER for *riders identifying our car* or for *drivers guess pick the riders from the crowd*?

If there is a valid address, go to the address to pick up. A few smart riders don't want driver knows their exact home address. Therefore, they will either use the approximate pin drop or four houses down the street to request a Uber.

If the address is not specific, go to the pin location. If the pin is in the middle of a lake, go to the lakeside instead.

Riders, please only *request a Uber when you need it. *Do not request it early and keep drivers waiting. *Parking is not easy all the time.* You can watch the car moving and approaching to you. Based on the *ETA* shown, you have the best judgment to go outside and stand on the curbside to wait for your Uber. Based on the *model, color and licence plate number*, you can easily spot out your Uber and hop in ASAP. If you don't have *empathy*, just ignore these advises and do your way. You might bounce into a bad driver one day. Good luck to you.

Drivers, When you accept a ping, start driving and four (4) minutes later the customer *cancels*, you lose money. When you accept a ping 18 minutes away and only get a *$4 fare*, you lose money. When you have a rider who wants to go to some *suburb* where you will never get a return trip, you lose your time and gas. Sometimes, *drive more means lose more.* Be your own boss and make good judgment to minimize your cost (waste) and thus maximize your earning.

Less time waiting = *higher earnings*? In Uber's dictionary, *earnings = fares*

Driver's *real earning* is:

*Fare* - *$1* - *20% Uber commission* - *gas - maintenance* - *repairs* - *car's depreciation* - *insurance *- *income tax* - *time online (Uber On)*

Uber employees, recruiters, and bad riders use a simple logic to stop us revealing the truth and facts by saying, "*Quit driving Uber if you cannot stop complaining.*" Well, I wish these people (without empathy) never ever complain their life or living. If they do, can I tell them, "End your life and go to hell if you cannot stop complaining"?

Earn a $4 fare or a $6 legitimate cancellation fee? It's up to you.
For a $4 fare, Uber get *$1.60 (40%)* and you get *$2.40 (60%)*
For a $6 cancel fee, Uber get *$1.20 (20%)* and you get *$4.80 (80%)*

*







*


----------



## Chicago-uber

Cancellation fee is $5-10 based on market. 

But I agree, wait 5 minutes, make sure you text pax, and gtfo. Cancellation fee - 20% is in your account. Don't spoil the pax. We are on demand service. Be ready when you order. 

I had pax text me "can you wait 10 minutes" after I drove there there for 7 minutes, and already waited 3-4 minutes. Are you kidding me???


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver

I have found that when you get a request from what you think is a bogus location, I:

1) Call the rider (if it goes to voicemail) then
2) I text rider asking to verify location address
3) if, No reply within a minute
4) Cancel and submit a "Report a serious rider concern"

Then see emails below:

Taylor (Uber)
Jan 01 12:16
It happens! Thanks.
Best,
Taylor
East Coast Community Operations Manager
[email protected]

OrlUberOFFDriver
Jan 01 11:07
Thank you!
Sorry could not help rider.
OrlUberOFFDriver

Taylor (Uber)
Jan 01 10:36
Hi OrlUberOFFDriver,
Thanks for letting us know - a $5 cancellation fee has been added for this trip; you will see it on your next pay statement. Hope you had a great night! Happy New Year 
Best,
Taylor
East Coast Community Operations Manager
[email protected]

Uber (Uber)
Jan 01 07:58
Report a serious rider concern:
If you had a serious issue or altercation with a rider that affected your ability to complete the trip, please share details of the incident below.
Incident Details: *Tried to call rider and went to voicemail. Tried to text and did not reply. Location was incorrect.*


----------



## Truth & Facts

@OrlUberOffDriver Thanks for the tip! I'll give it a try.


----------



## UberHammer

I got a ping once at 10:44 AM. In route, I then got a text from the pax that said "Can you pick me up at 11:05?". I responded, "Please make a new request when your are ready." I cancelled, went offline and drove far enough away to not be the closest Uber to them as I knew they wouldn't just wait until they were ready to request again. 

Since we are instructed to NOT begin trip until the pax gets in the car, then we do NOT get paid to wait, so no it is NOT our job to wait. And I do not trust any pax who says it's okay to start the meter early. 1) I don't start the meter until I can see who (or WHAT) is getting in my car. And 2) all the pax has to do is claim to Uber I started the meter too early and Uber believes them, docks me pay, and records the complaint on my account. 

The ONLY reason I wait at all is to get the cancel fee.


----------



## Truth & Facts

@UberHammer That's true. Only begin the trip when rider gets in the car. It's just a $0.15/minute or $9/hour in the waiting charge. Just give 5 minutes grace time to rider. After 5 minutes, cancel for "rider no show", get the legitimate cancel fee, and leave. The riders are so cheap. They are worthless for us to wait for more than 5 minutes.

Uber moves the cities. We can move riders getting into our cars quickly too.


----------



## BlkGeep

Just don't neglect to think about your cancel rate, as we have all read their emails people can and do get deactivated for trivial reasons, although I definitely have two a week.


----------



## Truth & Facts

@BlkGeep You are over-concerned. Uber does not care who drives or who rides. The more the better. Uber will not be so stupid to deactivate you by losing your 20% contribution plus $1 so-called safe? ride fee. lol.


----------



## RamzFanz

Uber says you can start the trip if they ask you to wait as long as you inform them. Wouldn't that be a better answer?


----------



## LAuberX

Well written and on point.

Arrive and wait five. Pin off 1/2 a mile? Stay at the pin, cancel "no show" after five.

I got paid 4 cancels this past week. $4.00 beats $2.40 all day long. And NO shitty rating for making them wait because they can't drop a pin!


----------



## Truth & Facts

@RamzFanz If you like the $9/hour waiting charge, you can start the trip and wait as long as you want. I am not for 2 reasons:
1 The riders are worthless for us to wait for more than 5 minutes.
2 Many cheap riders are liars too. They will deny allowing you begin trip before they get in car. Uber will work on the rider's side, not on your side. Be careful!


----------



## RamzFanz

Truth & Facts said:


> @RamzFanz If you like the $9/hour waiting charge, you can start the trip and wait as long as you want. I am not for 2 reasons:
> 1 The riders are worthless for us to wait for more than 5 minutes.
> 2 Many cheap riders are lairs too. They will deny allowing you begin trip before they get in car. Uber will work on the rider's side, not on your side. Be careful!


Ah, OK. i didn't know the rate was that low. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Raider

I used to be so friendly when i first started, texting a rider upon arrival "hi mr. customer, this is a friendly reminder that i've arrived at the destination, take your time, no rush and see you soon"


Now when i arrive, this is what i text "Hi, i'm here at the pin location you set" Then i start the stop watch...at 5:01 i cancel and take off like a bat out of hell. If they call and get mad i usually mess with them, say sir this is the call center in India, the Uber driver you need to reach is not connected to the network after he receives a new ride request.


----------



## the_radioactive

Uber should make like lyft and start billing the ride automatically once you press arrive. Makes pax come running to meet you lol. I've had a few people ask me why I started the ride. I tell them a couple things. One, the app automatically starts the ride and I have no control over it, which is completely true. And second, "it's only 20¢ a minute of waiting, don't worry about it so much." Generally makes them relax.


----------



## [email protected]

GoodVery
not tell you the gate code, just take it easy.
3 Text the rider you arrived and waited in the gate.
4 If they give you the gate code and do not give you the building number, that's fine.
5 Text the rider you entered the gate and waited in the gate.
6 If they give you the building number, drive there to pick up.

Time is ticking. 5 minutes will be over soon. If after 5 minutes, I still do not see them, I simply cancel the request and choose "rider no show" to get my $6 fare.

Riders, you live in an apartment and pay your rent month by month. I live in a paid-off single family house and contribute my property tax to city and county. You need to learn *consideration* and *appreciation* or you will stay in your small cage for the rest of your life. What makes you being so arrogant or proud of?

*UberX is a on-demand service, not a on-command service!*

Only begin the trip when rider gets in the car. It's just a $0.15/minute or $9/hour in the waiting charge. Give 5 minutes grace time to rider. After 5 minutes, cancel for "rider no show", get the legitimate cancel fee, and leave. The riders are worthless for us to wait for more than 5 minutes.

Uber moves the cities. *We can move riders getting into our cars quickly too.
View attachment 4597
*[/QUOTE]


LAuberX said:


> Well written and on point.
> 
> Arrive and wait five. Pin off 1/2 a mile? Stay at the pin, cancel "no show" after five.
> 
> I got paid 4 cancels this past week. $4.00 beats $2.40 all day long. And NO shitty rating for making them wait because they can't drop a pin!


----------



## Kim Chi

Raider said:


> I used to be so friendly when i first started, texting a rider upon arrival "hi mr. customer, this is a friendly reminder that i've arrived at the destination, take your time, no rush and see you soon"
> 
> Now when i arrive, this is what i text "Hi, i'm here at the pin location you set" Then i start the stop watch...at 5:01 i cancel and take off like a bat out of hell. If they call and get mad i usually mess with them, say sir this is the call center in India, the Uber driver you need to reach is not connected to the network after he receives a new ride request.


LoL.


----------



## OCBob

I am waiting 5-6 minutes tops for now on. Too many $4 min fares so a $5 total fee (minus the SRF of $1) is worth the chance of not getting a good ride from the slacker. I have had 4-5 last two days. Well worth it and no driving. Best if you can get another ride close immediately after cancellation. I do like the voice mails some leave being pissed off.


----------



## Fauxknight

Same, 5 minutes and cancel on a normal run. I give them a few more minutes if:

The rider seems reasonable and communicates with me the wait time.
Rides are slow as heck that day.
I'm in the middle of nowhere and this is likely the only chance to get back to civilization.
The rider somehow got locked in at an abnormally high surge compared to current demand.

I know at least once I've collected a cancellation fee and then re-received the request and completed it. I usually try not to take a fare from someone I just cancelled on, but hey it's money and I'm safe enough a few lower ratings won't hurt. A lot of people understand they shouldn't make you wait, but not everyone. Consider it an opportunity to teach bad riders that drivers don't appreciate sitting around.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Raider said:


> I used to be so friendly when i first started, texting a rider upon arrival "hi mr. customer, this is a friendly reminder that i've arrived at the destination, take your time, no rush and see you soon"
> 
> Now when i arrive, this is what i text "Hi, i'm here at the pin location you set" Then i start the stop watch...at 5:01 i cancel and take off like a bat out of hell. If they call and get mad i usually mess with them, say sir this is the call center in India, the Uber driver you need to reach is not connected to the network after he receives a new ride request.


I love the call center line. Will remember that one. I got a call last night 30 secs after I left from an idiot in an apartment complex who didn't reply until 1 min before the 5 mins was up to tell me he was on his way (I called and texted upon arrival right after I hit the stopwatch). I actually had been immediately pinged when I cancelled.

Am I right that they can SEE where our car is? So why do they never know where WE are and head that way?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Fauxknight said:


> Same, 5 minutes and cancel on a normal run. I give them a few more minutes if:
> 
> The rider seems reasonable and communicates with me the wait time.
> Rides are slow as heck that day.
> I'm in the middle of nowhere and this is likely the only chance to get back to civilization.
> The rider somehow got locked in at an abnormally high surge compared to current demand.
> 
> I know at least once I've collected a cancellation fee and then re-received the request and completed it. I usually try not to take a fare from someone I just cancelled on, but hey it's money and I'm safe enough a few lower ratings won't hurt. A lot of people understand they shouldn't make you wait, but not everyone. Consider it an opportunity to teach bad riders that drivers don't appreciate sitting around.


I'm a lot more willing to try to find someone if it's a good surge. But doesn't happen often. I did drive about 6 blocks one night to pick up idiots who didn't know how to pin themselves. I got $38 for about a 5 mile trip. Would never have bothered at regular rates.


----------



## Fauxknight

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Am I right that they can SEE where our car is? So why do they never know where WE are and head that way?


I have had people track me down that way when they missed the pin drop, it's rare but it does happen.


----------



## OCBob

Chicago-uber said:


> Cancellation fee is $5-10 based on market.
> 
> But I agree, wait 5 minutes, make sure you text pax, and gtfo. Cancellation fee - 20% is in your account. Don't spoil the pax. We are on demand service. Be ready when you order.
> 
> I had pax text me "can you wait 10 minutes" after I drove there there for 7 minutes, and already waited 3-4 minutes. Are you kidding me???


Actually, it is $5 cancellation but $1 goes to Uber so you keep $4. Worst is this happens in a Surge and they don't pay for the multiple on surge. That is BS and Uber should fix that to benefit us the one who did their job not the jerk off not showing up.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Fauxknight said:


> I have had people track me down that way when they missed the pin drop, it's rare but it does happen.


I have had ONE tell me exactly where he was in relation to me. ONE! do the riders get NO training with the app? They seem clueless (even the sober ones).


----------



## ldriva

If I call someone and they say they are coming, I start the meter. My time is worth money. Of course if you don't get no response, hit that good cancel button after 5 minutes.


----------



## duggles

During good surges (as we saw this past weekend in Denver) the time lost to waiting $5 minutes isn't worth it. In two instances where it was clear the passenger wasn't showing I just started and ended the ride right away. Give me a one star, I'll take my chances that you don't notice or that Uber will reinstate the fare when I argue my side. 

Min fare 4.9x surge no-show #1: Get a ping for a guys name. Call on arrival. No answer. Extremely high surge, I immediately call again. Dude sounds like he's been woken up. Tells me I'm picking up his girl, gives me her #. I call her, goes straight to voicemail. At this point I've been at location for 2 mins. I start the ride. Call guy again, he say's he's sorry but doesn't know what to do, she's supposed to be waiting in XXX bar. It's 2:15am there's no one around anymore. So I could see the distance of this ride would actually be worth it, I get out of my car to try and find this girl, and I walk up to the bar he said and find it's locked and there's NO ONE between my car and that location. If that gets disputed, I'll tell Uber my story and it will get reinstated. So far, it's still on my statement. 

Min fare 4.9x surge no-show #2: Having just left that previous no-show, I call this rider 4 mins before my arrival and said "I'm outide right now" because I knew he was in a tower. "Ok, I'm getting in elevator now," says ******-bro. I arrive, he's still not there. I wait 2 mins. Still not there. Begin Trip/End Trip right away. Drive off. Get angry and abusive voicemail from ******-bro who took too long to come out, wasting my time. (Plus, I was able to see it was a short distance wasting precious surge time). Again, min fare not changed on Uber statement. If they change it, I'll email and said I spoke the rider who said he'd be out and to go ahead and start the ride, but he never showed. 

I only drive Uber during surge 3x or higher. Otherwise I drive Lyft (which hasn't lowered rates to match Uber yet). So when I'm Ubering, my time is far more valuable at the surge rates I drive. Since the Uber cancellation fee does not equate to my time loss, I will instead assess the situation and the passenger contact and info gleaned from that, to decide whether to charge them a min. fare cancel fee.


----------



## getemtheresafely

OCBob said:


> Actually, it is $5 cancellation but $1 goes to Uber so you keep $4. That is BS and Uber should fix that


I agree with this being total bullshit as they are supposed to get 20% of all FARES....if no ride took place how in the hell can this be a fare?....we deserve 100% of the cancellation fee!


----------



## WTF-uber

LAuberX said:


> Well written and on point.
> 
> Arrive and wait five. Pin off 1/2 a mile? Stay at the pin, cancel "no show" after five.
> 
> I got paid 4 cancels this past week. $4.00 beats $2.40 all day long. And NO shitty rating for making them wait because they can't drop a pin!


What do you mean by pin off?


----------



## getemtheresafely

he meant the rider used "drop pin" instead of typing in the actual location address and it was off by a half a mile....


----------



## WTF-uber

Got it now. Thanks


----------



## Truth & Facts

the_radioactive said:


> Uber should make like lyft and start billing the ride automatically once you press arrive. Makes pax come running to meet you lol. I've had a few people ask me why I started the ride. I tell them a couple things. One, the app automatically starts the ride and I have no control over it, which is completely true. And second, "it's only 20¢ a minute of waiting, don't worry about it so much." Generally makes them relax.


Firstly, you are lucky. Your waiting charge is $0.20/minute

Secondly, if rider does not show up more than 5 minutes, I just cancel the request and get the legitimate $6 cancel fee. How long do you need to wait for a $6? Per your waiting rate at $0.20/minute, you need to wait for 30 minutes.

Question is, do you wait 30 minutes for $6? or, wait a little more than 5 minutes, cancel for "rider no show" and get a legitimate $6. This is a free country. You can have your free choice. lol.....


----------



## Fauxknight

Truth & Facts said:


> Question is, do you wait 30 minutes for $6? or, wait a little more than 5 minutes, cancel for "rider no show" and get a legitimate $6. This is a free country. You can have your free choice. lol.....


I would disagree about having the choice here, you are not supposed to start the meter unless the trip actually starts or the rider OKs you to start it earlier.


----------



## Truth & Facts

Truth & Facts said:


> Firstly, you are lucky. Your waiting charge is $0.20/minute
> 
> Secondly, if rider does not show up more than 5 minutes, I just cancel the request and get the legitimate $6 cancel fee. How long do you need to wait for a $6? Per your waiting rate at $0.20/minute, you need to wait for 30 minutes.
> 
> Question is, do you wait 30 minutes for $6? or, wait a little more than 5 minutes, cancel for "rider no show" and get a legitimate $6. This is a free country. You can have your free choice. lol.....


@Fauxknight Please read the *complete* post as shown above. Also, *never press "Begin Trip" button unless riders get in the car.* Start counting the waiting time is nothing to do with pressing "Begin Trip" button. *You can use any timepiece to count your waiting time without initiating the "Begin Trip" button.*


----------



## Peaches

Chicago-uber said:


> Cancellation fee is $5-10 based on market.
> 
> But I agree, wait 5 minutes, make sure you text pax, and gtfo. Cancellation fee - 20% is in your account. Don't spoil the pax. We are on demand service. Be ready when you order.
> 
> I had pax text me "can you wait 10 minutes" after I drove there there for 7 minutes, and already waited 3-4 minutes. Are you kidding me???


Is it true Uber only pairs up female drivers with female riders at late night hours ( after midnight) to guarantee the riders' safety?? I hate female riders - they never tip and are always demanding and obnoxious especially when they are drunk!!


----------



## Truth & Facts

When you're making tons of easy money (i.e. $1 safe rider fee and 20% commission), you'll become lazy and really don't need to improve anything. You still believe Uber is a high-tech company? Uber will be a high-tech bubble. lol.....


----------



## Fauxknight

Truth & Facts said:


> @Fauxknight Please read the *complete* post as shown above. Also, *never press "Begin Trip" button unless riders get in the car.* Start counting the waiting time is nothing to do with pressing "Begin Trip" button. *You can use any timepiece to count your waiting time without initiating the "Begin Trip" button.*


I was agreeing with the cancel after 5 minutes part, just disagreeing that there is any other option...because I agree the meter does not start as soon as you arrive. That is one thing I liked about Lyft (they pulled out of Columbus), the meter started right after you pulled up, their riders were almost always on the curb waiting for you when you got there...and of course the fact that Lyft *always* paid cancellation fees, paid you the *whole $5* instead of taking a cut, and the cancel/wait time to get the fee was only *3 minutes*.


----------



## Fauxknight

New news on Uber's cancellation fees here in Columbus as well. Just received an email that the cancellation fee waiver (the one free cancellation) is being removed entirely.


----------



## the_radioactive

Fauxknight said:


> I was agreeing with the cancel after 5 minutes part, just disagreeing that there is any other option...because I agree the meter does not start as soon as you arrive. That is one thing I liked about Lyft (they pulled out of Columbus), the meter started right after you pulled up, their riders were almost always on the curb waiting for you when you got there...and of course the fact that Lyft *always* paid cancellation fees, paid you the *whole $5* instead of taking a cut, and the cancel/wait time to get the fee was only *3 minutes*.


Ain't Lyft great? I wish they had as high as demand as uber....I'd be able to stop driving for Uber!


----------



## Oh My

RamzFanz said:


> Uber says you can start the trip if they ask you to wait as long as you inform them. Wouldn't that be a better answer?


The 20 CENTS per minute (minus Ubers 20%) and burning gas = I don't get paid for time. Have your ass ready.

I've heard "the elevator is broke" at 35 different buildings at least 110 times. I've also heard "Putting my shoes on now", "The waiter hasn't brought our check yet", and "It's going to be a few more minutes, pumpkin".

I don't know what the F these people think this service is.

In my market, I sometimes have no PLACE to wait with a garbage truck on top of me, a bus behind me, a cop wailing his siren at me, two cars trying to get out of an alley and NO place to pull over.

My rule is I will jockey my car around ONCE for you upon arrival. Have your ass at the curb or at the very least, have your ass on the ground floor within 60 seconds of requesting that ride and be LOOKING out the window.

This isn't taking into account that it took me 7 minutes to get to you and you can see my cars location on your magical iPhone.

Can't help but mention I'm sitting in the middle of a "surge" zone, I'm parked because nobody is requesting rides except those OUTSIDE of the surge zone, it's taking me 10+ minutes to get there and the b is no where to be found. At 3 minutes of waiting I text "here", wait 2+ more minutes, cancel as a "no show" still don't get the $5 ($4) and 7 minutes later she responds "I'm down, where are you?". I responded "Great, since you decided to come 'down', go hail a cab on Lincoln Ave.".


----------



## the_radioactive

Oh My said:


> The 20 CENTS per minute (minus Ubers 20%) = I don't get paid for time. Have your ass ready.
> 
> I've heard "the elevator is broke" at 35 different buildings at least 110 times. I've also heard "Putting my shoes on now", "The waiter hasn't brought our check yet", and "It's going to be a few more minutes, pumpkin".
> 
> I don't know what the F these people think this service is.
> 
> In my market, I sometimes have no PLACE to wait with a garbage truck on top of me, a bus behind me, a cop wailing his siren at me, two cars trying to get out of an alley and NO place to pull over.
> 
> My rule is I will jockey my car around ONCE for you upon arrival. Have your ass at the curb or at the very least, have your ass on the ground floor within 60 seconds of requesting that ride and be LOOKING out the window.
> 
> This isn't taking into account that it took me 7 minutes to get to you and you can see my cars location on your magical iPhone.


Oh if swear to God I hate those times so much! People seem to think they're the only ones in need of a ride....this isn't a cab where we say we need 10 minutes to arrive but actually take 30. If we are 10 minutes away we're exactly 10 minutes away if not less! And then they get mad when the ride starts as soon as I arrive (with Lyft).
Also they seem to think we can stop and wait for them anywhere, like in a red zone of the curb. Or in the turn lane of an intersection. Or in front of a bus stop. If I get a ticket, you're piddly ass 5$ fare is useless to me!


----------



## Oh My

And gate codes? NO. Come to the gate. 

I took a rider to her home that had a gate. We were the only car there. She rolls down the window, gives them her info, there are two guys in the booth, we wait another 1.5 minutes, she rolls down window again, he says "Oh, I forgot" and raises the gate. I got a p/u request from that complex, no call with special instructions, drove by to see 2 cars sitting at that gate, canceled and drove on. Five minutes later drove by for a ride request somewhere else and those 2 cars were still sitting there.


----------



## the_radioactive

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I have had ONE tell me exactly where he was in relation to me. ONE! do the riders get NO training with the app? They seem clueless (even the sober ones).


Oh don't get me started on that! I guess people request a ride and put their phones back in their pockets. Thus they're completely clueless to when we have arrived, and sometimes even when you call them!


----------



## Oh My

the_radioactive said:


> Oh don't get me started on that! I guess people request a ride and put their phones back in their pockets. Thus they're completely clueless to when we have arrived, and sometimes even when you call them!


"OMG, my phone went dead and I had no idea where you were" is another too frequent excuse. Nobody is leaving their home with a phone that has a dead battery. They have to tell you you're going the wrong way when lifting their head from Candy Crush after all.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

RamzFanz said:


> Uber says you can start the trip if they ask you to wait as long as you inform them. Wouldn't that be a better answer?


It doesn't matter what Uber says... we are independent contractors, remember? Uber has no control over how we charge our customers, remember?! Start the trip when you arrive if they aren't ready... drive in circles as fast as you can for $1/mile while waiting ... hehe - just kidding!


----------



## Oh My

Peaches said:


> Is it true Uber only pairs up female drivers with female riders at late night hours ( after midnight) to guarantee the riders' safety?? I hate female riders - they never tip and are always demanding and obnoxious especially when they are drunk!!


It's not my fault that Zach went home with the other Ashley and none for you tonight, and no I'm not waiting in the Taco Bell drive thru behind 10 other cars unless you throw at least $10 over the seat and, no, a bean burrito doesn't compensate for this. The bum outside of Walgreen's shaking the can doesn't want your leftover pizza either.

One was so hostile I sent Uber a message that whatever my rating was, it's irrelevant as she was "pre-upset" before she got in this car.


----------



## Oh My

Michael - Cleveland said:


> It doesn't matter what Uber says... we are independent contractors, remember? Uber has no control over how we charge our customers, remember?! Start the trip when you arrive if they aren't ready... drive in circles as fast as you can for $1/mile while waiting ... hehe - just kidding!


Why waste gas? Circle your car while waiting with the device. Pretend you're looking at your tires or something.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Oh My said:


> Why waste gas? Circle your car while waiting with the device. Pretend you're looking at your tires or something.


ha... no - you can drive at 30 MPH a half mile down the street and back in 2 minutes to get $1.32 (my market) less .575 exp=$0.745 vs. $032 for just waiting. I can't run fast enough to get the mileage you suggest! hehe... again - Uber, if your'e listening - I'm just kidding!


----------



## the_radioactive

Oh My said:


> It's not my fault that Zach went home with the other Ashley and none for you tonight, and no I'm not waiting in the Taco Bell drive thru behind 10 other cars unless you throw at least $10 over the seat and, no, a bean burrito doesn't compensate for this. The bum outside of Walgreen's shaking the can doesn't want your leftover pizza either.
> 
> One was so hostile I sent Uber a message that whatever my rating was, it's irrelevant as she was "pre-upset" before she got in this car.


Wait won't she be charged every minute of waiting in the driver's thru? Because once you begin the ride, both miles and minutes count right? Otherwise drivers wouldn't be paid when they get stuck in traffic jams...


----------



## OCBob

The best on rudeness is having someone put a request in at a train station 5 minutes before arrival. I was already there and should have cancelled right when the train got there. The rider is all about not waiting when she arrives but damn you need to wait when she can see on her screen that I am already at the location. This happened when I was a happier Uber driver and now would get a cancellation. 

I am using cancellation at least twice as much. If we all do this, the riders will start being ready for us. Nothing like blocking traffic so the rider only has to step 20 feet from the bar and they still can't be there on time....they see us coming on their phone!


----------



## OCBob

the_radioactive said:


> Wait won't she be charged every minute of waiting in the driver's thru? Because once you begin the ride, both miles and minutes count right? Otherwise drivers wouldn't be paid when they get stuck in traffic jams...


With new rates, our cut is less than minimum wage. Is that worth it being behind a 15 minute line at McDonalds so drunk girl can get her munchies at 2:00AM? Where are the miles you earning? The drive thrue is probably $.02 worth of driving and wasting gas standing in line. Unless you are playing the guarantee game and fear of getting another pick up from a drunk, it is time we start asking for extra money to wait in a fast food line. I don't mind waiting in a line with only two cars as food will probably be ready when I get there and rider normally offers something for the driver. A $1.50 item is worth the 4-5 minutes you are getting. That is where most should draw the line.


----------



## LAJB

The only time I've had to cancel a ride is after I was looking to pickup some half loaded kid in the rain at night (otherwise known as the coming of the apocalypse is Southern California). I went around the block 5 times with him calling me every nano second and spewing indecipherable directions at me and *****ing about how his poor little noggin was getting damp from the drizzle. Needless to say I canceled his pickup. My biggest complaint would be having to make 15 minute drives to pick up people who cancel at the last second.


----------



## OCBob

LAJB said:


> The only time I've had to cancel a ride is after I was looking to pickup some half loaded kid in the rain at night (otherwise known as the coming of the apocalypse is Southern California). I went around the block 5 times with him calling me every nano second and spewing indecipherable directions at me and *****ing about how his poor little noggin was getting damp from the drizzle. Needless to say I canceled his pickup. My biggest complaint would be having to make 15 minute drives to pick up people who cancel at the last second.


If a ride cancels while you were in route for five minutes, they will have a cancellation charge of $5. I would make it 2 minutes but it is a start.


----------



## LAJB

OCBob said:


> If a ride cancels while you were in route for five minutes, they will have a cancellation charge of $5. I would make it 2 minutes but it is a start.


I'd be nice if I saw that money. All I see on my trip list is "Cancelled, $0.00." Unless I'm missing something here...


----------



## OCBob

LAJB said:


> I'd be nice if I saw that money. All I see on my trip list is "Cancelled, $0.00." Unless I'm missing something here...


I think it started the same time they no longer accept first time asshole cancellation fees being waived. Keep track of it and email support. They are normally really good about it. Also, if you are using your car clock, wait 6 minutes before cancelling as if it isn't a perfect 5 minutes, you won't get the $5. If you are using a stop watch or something on your phone, make sure to give 10-15 seconds just in case.


----------



## LAJB

OCBob said:


> I think it started the same time they no longer accept first time asshole cancellation fees being waived. Keep track of it and email support. They are normally really good about it. Also, if you are using your car clock, wait 6 minutes before cancelling as if it isn't a perfect 5 minutes, you won't get the $5. If you are using a stop watch or something on your phone, make sure to give 10-15 seconds just in case.


I'm talking about client cancelling en route, it seems you're talking about post-arrival wait times, no?


----------



## brikosig

Raider said:


> I used to be so friendly when i first started, texting a rider upon arrival "hi mr. customer, this is a friendly reminder that i've arrived at the destination, take your time, no rush and see you soon"
> 
> Now when i arrive, this is what i text "Hi, i'm here at the pin location you set" Then i start the stop watch...at 5:01 i cancel and take off like a bat out of hell. If they call and get mad i usually mess with them, say sir this is the call center in India, the Uber driver you need to reach is not connected to the network after he receives a new ride request.


Stopwatch??? >>>NICE!!.... I'm going to switch my droid over to the stopwatch and use that.
I'm DONE with calling and texting pax.... if you make me wait more than 5 mins... I'm outta there - WITH my $10 no show fee. (UNLESS it's more than a x1.5 surge....then my chosen wait time varies with the surge rate and how busy it is that night).
Last week... $30 in no show fees..... no gas or mileage on my car. My favorite was the 4 college students running down their porch stairs screaming after me as I was tearing away from their house. They must've called my phone 10 times.... LMFAO!! Now one of the games I play when I'm out is to beat my previous week's no-show fees.


----------



## LAJB

brikosig said:


> Stopwatch??? >>>NICE!!.... I'm going to switch my droid over to the stopwatch and use that.
> I'm DONE with calling and texting pax.... if you make me wait more than 5 mins... I'm outta there - WITH my $10 no show fee. (UNLESS it's more than a x1.5 surge....then my chosen wait time varies with the surge rate and how busy it is that night).
> Last week... $30 in no show fees..... no gas or mileage on my car. My favorite was the 4 college students running down their porch stairs screaming after me as I was tearing away from their house. They must've called my phone 10 times.... LMFAO!! Now one of the games I play when I'm out is to beat my previous week's no-show fees.


Not to rain on your parade, but wouldn't your rating take a big hit if you keep doing that?


----------



## Disgusted Driver

LAJB said:


> Not to rain on your parade, but wouldn't your rating take a big hit if you keep doing that?


Nope, the little darlings don't get to rate you if there's a cancel on either side.


----------



## LAJB

Disgusted Driver said:


> Nope, the little darlings don't get to rate you if there's a cancel on either side.


Good to know, thanks.


----------



## brikosig

LAJB said:


> Not to rain on your parade, but wouldn't your rating take a big hit if you keep doing that?


If I repeatedly get reported to uber I believe so. However I keep track of them.... Each time I do it I take a screenshot of the ride with my droid and then crosscheck it online with my ride list, if a no-show fee is missing then I know that the pax has complained to uber and gotten their money back. So as long as uber doesn't see too many I'm in the clear. ...and oddly enough I've only had 1 reported to uber so far.


----------



## brikosig

Disgusted Driver said:


> Nope, the little darlings don't get to rate you if there's a cancel on either side.


OH... Pax ONLY rate you if they've taken the ride.... so it doesn't affect your rating.


----------



## OCBob

LAJB said:


> I'm talking about client cancelling en route, it seems you're talking about post-arrival wait times, no?


I am talking about en route too. See the email sent out last week or contact customer service. This is the case in LA/OC.


----------



## Oh My

the_radioactive said:


> Wait won't she be charged every minute of waiting in the driver's thru? Because once you begin the ride, both miles and minutes count right? Otherwise drivers wouldn't be paid when they get stuck in traffic jams...


You can take the 20 CENTS per minute minus 20% and pay your bills with it, I can't in Chicago.


----------



## Oh My

OCBob said:


> With new rates, our cut is less than minimum wage. Is that worth it being behind a 15 minute line at McDonalds so drunk girl can get her munchies at 2:00AM? Where are the miles you earning? The drive thrue is probably $.02 worth of driving and wasting gas standing in line. Unless you are playing the guarantee game and fear of getting another pick up from a drunk, it is time we start asking for extra money to wait in a fast food line. I don't mind waiting in a line with only two cars as food will probably be ready when I get there and rider normally offers something for the driver. A $1.50 item is worth the 4-5 minutes you are getting. That is where most should draw the line.


And the first time I did this the b ordered $33 worth of shit at Taco Bell. Imagine hoodrat rider slang vs. hoodrat drive-thru clerk slang meeting each other through a muffled speaker.


----------



## Truth & Facts

Are you a Uber driver?

Uber is cheap. Uber and sucker can be used interchangeably. Riders are humiliating and not respecting drivers. They know the driver's name on their app. They still like to call you a Uber driver which implies you are a sucker.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Peaches said:


> Is it true Uber only pairs up female drivers with female riders at late night hours ( after midnight) to guarantee the riders' safety?? I hate female riders - they never tip and are always demanding and obnoxious especially when they are drunk!!


Totally untrue. I have carried mostly males or couples between 2-4 am here in houston. But only 2 tips at those hours and one was an older woman on a 5 block trip. Funny thing is she also orders pizza and I've delivered to her a few times. One of the best tippers. Usually 6 or 7 dollars on a 20 dollar ticket. I told her uber wants us to tell people tipping is not necessary and she said "yeah I know how it works."

She had a male friend with her. She had me give him my card so he could sign up. Hopefully she will educate him about tipping also.

the other tip was guys going 33 mile trip home to get beer and take it to a BYOB strip club. Tips and strippers came up in the conversation and I was able to tell them how it worked with uber. I don't think they'd ever tipped an uber driver before. Not a huge tip though. 5 on what was for them a 40 something trip I believe.

Tips are few and far between with the Houston clientele from what I see. Drunk or sober.


----------



## Go3Team

Fuzzyelvis said:


> the other tip was guys going 33 mile trip home to get beer and take it to a BYOB strip club. .


Dry county? I hear TX still has some of those.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Go3Team said:


> Dry county? I hear TX still has some of those.


Haha I'm pretty sure Pasadena isn't dry! It was after 2am. Bars were closed anyway. They went from bar to pick up cooler of beer at home to strip club. Bar was in Houston on Washington. Home near Hobby Airport and club in Pasadena.


----------



## Oh My

Truth & Facts said:


> Are you a Uber driver?
> 
> Uber is cheap. Uber and sucker can be used interchangeably. Riders are humiliating and not respecting drivers. They know the driver's name on their app. They still like to call you a Uber driver which implies you are a sucker.


Usually they address you as "Sir" when making some asinine request out of the realm of getting them from point A to point B safely and efficiently dirt cheap and still don't tip. Don't fall for it. In my town "Sir" means somebody wants something and it's condescending in my opinion.


----------



## Montgomery

Another point for Lyft. With Lyft the ride starts one minute after you hit arrive (or if you start moving) and the passengers have 3 minutes. If the rider doesn't show up you have to call them through the app but after 3 minutes total from the time you hit arrive you can cancel and mark them a no-show.
I usually call as soon as the app says that the ride started just to get it out of the way and when I hit the 3 minute mark I decide what I want to do.


----------



## The Kid

Except during rate guarantees. If I've got my 10 rides for the night, i'll wait the next 5 hours if they want. $26 hour and no miles on my car.

Wow that gives me a great idea!


----------



## Disgusted Driver

The Kid said:


> Except during rate guarantees. If I've got my 10 rides for the night, i'll wait the next 5 hours if they want. $26 hour and no miles on my car.
> 
> Wow that gives me a great idea!


I like the way you think but just be careful, involve a friend ;-) 
I got busted and suspended for a week for giving myself a few short rides to make a guarantee. Nothing in the rules that said I couldn't do that but I didn't feel like fighting it.


----------



## Truth & Facts

In my area, I observed significant behavior's changes on the riders:

1 They were standing and waiting for my car approaching.
2 They said "Thank you", "I am thankful" or similar words.

Under my roof, you'd better follow my rules. Or, I can park car on highway shoulder and order you leave my car. Want to try requesting a Uber from highway? *No driver will pick up from a unspecific or unclear address!* You might walk toward the next highway exit. Never piss off a driver.


----------



## PT Go

Truth & Facts said:


> In my area, I observed significant behavior's changes on the riders:
> 
> 1 They were standing and waiting for my car approaching.
> 2 They said "Thank you", "I am thankful" or similar words.
> 
> Under my roof, you'd better follow my rules. Or, I can park car on highway shoulder and order you leave my car. Want to try requesting a Uber from highway? *No driver will pick up from a unspecific or unclear address!* You might walk toward the next highway exit. Never piss off a driver.
> View attachment 4679


Pretty harsh treatment. Great customer service...NOT. I'm sure that would get you a good rating......


----------



## Tim In Cleveland

I've had riders in bars that are surrounded by no parking zones who think I can just stop and wait 10 minutes while they guzzle another drink. I called this guy and let him know I was 4 minutes away. I call again upon arrival. 2 minutes go by and he's still not out and I'm paranoid about getting ticketed so I circle the block. 1/2 was around, he calls and is pissed off at me for leaving. I explain its a no parking area and I will get ticketed for stopping and he just says "well other drivers wait for us". I told him to find one of those and cancelled him. 
I like the new cancellation policy, but dislike the 5 minute wait part. What If I drive 20 minutes to pick some one up, hit arrived...then call, then get told they don't need a ride before the 5 minutes? I'm supposed to give a free cancel? The rule should be they need to cancel within 5 minutes of ordering, not after arrival.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

LAuberX said:


> Well written and on point.
> 
> Arrive and wait five. Pin off 1/2 a mile? Stay at the pin, cancel "no show" after five.
> 
> I got paid 4 cancels this past week. $4.00 beats $2.40 all day long. And NO shitty rating for making them wait because they can't drop a pin!


POST # 10 /@ LAuberX: ♤♡♢♧

I like your latest Service Mark!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Montgomery said:


> Another point for Lyft. With Lyft the ride starts one minute after you hit arrive (or if you start moving) and the passengers have 3 minutes. If the rider doesn't show up you have to call them through the app but after 3 minutes total from the time you hit arrive you can cancel and mark them a no-show.
> I usually call as soon as the app says that the ride started just to get it out of the way and when I hit the 3 minute mark I decide what I want to do.


POST # 69 / @Montgomery: ♤♡♢♧

Thanks for the Lyfty differentiation
Gotta be confusing for those Triple
Dippers!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Truth & Facts said:


> In my area, I observed significant behavior's changes on the riders:
> 
> 1 They were standing and waiting for my car approaching.
> 2 They said "Thank you", "I am thankful" or similar words.
> 
> Under my roof, you'd better follow my rules. Or, I can park car on highway shoulder and order you leave my car. Want to try requesting a Uber from highway? *No driver will pick up from a unspecific or unclear address!* You might walk toward the next highway exit. Never piss off a driver.
> View attachment 4679


POST # 72 / @Truth & Facts : ♤♡♢♧

BOOYAH! T. & F. KICKIN' ASS 
AND TAKING NAMES!


----------



## UberXinSoFlo

Disgusted Driver said:


> I like the way you think but just be careful, involve a friend ;-)
> I got busted and suspended for a week for giving myself a few short rides to make a guarantee. Nothing in the rules that said I couldn't do that but I didn't feel like fighting it.


Haha I was wondering if anyone tried that

Did you do it from your rider app with the same email address?

Did they still pay you the guarantee for the week or take it back from you?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Tim In Cleveland said:


> What If I drive 20 minutes to pick some one up, hit arrived...then call, then get told they don't need a ride before the 5 minutes? I'm supposed to give a free cancel? The rule should be they need to cancel within 5 minutes of ordering, not after arrival.


After a five minute (after arrival), you can cancel it as a 'no-show' and get paid the cancellation fee:
-------------------------------------
*As of today, we have removed the cancellation fee waiver on all trips in Cleveland.* 
Scenarios that would qualify for a cancellation fee include:
- Rider No-Show after driver has arrived and waited for 5 minutes


----------



## Truth & Facts

Michael - Cleveland said:


> After a five minute (after arrival), you can cancel it as a 'no-show' and get paid the cancellation fee:
> -------------------------------------
> *As of today, we have removed the cancellation fee waiver on all trips in Cleveland.*
> Scenarios that would qualify for a cancellation fee include:
> - Rider No-Show after driver has arrived and waited for 5 minutes


Arrive..... Immediately press "ARRIVED" button..... Then the 5 minutes start counting.....

*Never ever forget to press "ARRIVED" button after arrival.*


----------



## Truth & Facts

Tim In Cleveland said:


> I've had riders in bars that are surrounded by no parking zones who think I can just stop and wait 10 minutes while they guzzle another drink. I called this guy and let him know I was 4 minutes away. I call again upon arrival. 2 minutes go by and he's still not out and I'm paranoid about getting ticketed so I circle the block. 1/2 was around, he calls and is pissed off at me for leaving. I explain its a no parking area and I will get ticketed for stopping and he just says "well other drivers wait for us". I told him to find one of those and cancelled him.
> I like the new cancellation policy, but dislike the 5 minute wait part. What If I drive 20 minutes to pick some one up, hit arrived...then call, then get told they don't need a ride before the 5 minutes? I'm supposed to give a free cancel? The rule should be they need to cancel within 5 minutes of ordering, not after arrival.


If you arrived, hit "ARRIVED" button and then rider cancelled the request, the driver will still get the legitimate cancel fee even waiting time is less than 5 minutes.


----------



## Markisonit

getemtheresafely said:


> he meant the rider used "drop pin" instead of typing in the actual location address and it was off by a half a mile....


A seasoned passenger knows to enter the name of the establishment (if applicable) vs. the address (4702-4799). Put in that you are at IHOP and I know where you are immediately.


----------



## Disgusted Driver

UberXinSoFlo said:


> Haha I was wondering if anyone tried that
> 
> Did you do it from your rider app with the same email address?
> 
> Did they still pay you the guarantee for the week or take it back from you?


I wasn't too swift at the time, Uber had first started here and they were giving new riders 5 free rides. So I had a rider account with a different email address, same name though and used the free rides to make the bonuses. They did not pay the bonuses (although I did get paid for the rides) and they suspended me for 1 week.

If I wanted to do it now and be just as bad as them, I could create a fake account (google number, throw away email, and prepaid CC) go ahead and get referral from someone else to get free 30 dollar rides on both accounts and then use both rides to generate revenue/rides for guarantees and/or block off time so I can't get other rides. Lots of possibilities. I am trying to be a better person than that and not take advantage of them the way they have of me because I know that two wrongs don't make a right.

For those who have no such qualms, enjoy! I make no judgements here and would smile somewhere inside knowing that they were getting a little of their own medicine.

And for those who like puzzles, I wonder what happens if you use a prepaid card to open an account and then drain the card before taking your first pay Uber ride?


----------



## Oh My

Disgusted Driver said:


> I wasn't too swift at the time, Uber had first started here and they were giving new riders 5 free rides. So I had a rider account with a different email address, same name though and used the free rides to make the bonuses. They did not pay the bonuses (although I did get paid for the rides) and they suspended me for 1 week.
> 
> If I wanted to do it now and be just as bad as them, I could create a fake account (google number, throw away email, and prepaid CC) go ahead and get referral from someone else to get free 30 dollar rides on both accounts and then use both rides to generate revenue/rides for guarantees and/or block off time so I can't get other rides. Lots of possibilities. I am trying to be a better person than that and not take advantage of them the way they have of me because I know that two wrongs don't make a right.
> 
> For those who have no such qualms, enjoy! I make no judgements here and would smile somewhere inside knowing that they were getting a little of their own medicine.
> 
> And for those who like puzzles, I wonder what happens if you use a prepaid card to open an account and then drain the card before taking your first pay Uber ride?


I always wondered that too. Like if the credit card on file was maxed out, they aren't going to deny someone a ride because they're too nice to the riders and don't want them to have a bad taste about Uber in any way, shape or form. So they probably give them that ride for free, THEN cut them off and the drivers are paying for this with the cheap rates to get more rides. I'll bet their billing dept is a nightmare.


----------



## TeleSki

Got pinged for a hotel pick-up last not. Got there. Hit arrived. Waited a couple of minutes, then texted. He called back and said he'd be down in a few minutes. Got to talking to the valet guy, because I used to work at the hotel. 20 minutes later, he's still not down, so I canceled as a rider no-show, and drove away. Parked at a mcdonalds a mile away, where I thought I'd be safe from getting called back. Since the hotel was across the street from John Wayne Airport, I thought I'd be safe since there are always a ton of drivers there. Sit in the parking lot for about 5 minutes, then "Ping", same guy, but a little different address. Long story, short (sort of) I pick up the guy and his son at the gas station next to the hotel. They get in the car reeking of pot (my car still smelled like pot this morning). The guy is all talk, trying to recruit me for his new business, yada, yada, yada. Ended up being a $13 fare plus $25 tip. Turned out ok. I was working to just meet the guarantee. This guy tied me up for an hour. Made my guarantee for the night and an extra $25 cash. If trying to just get 1 ride per hour, sitting and waiting for a rider is not so bad.


----------



## Disgusted Driver

Oh My said:


> I always wondered that too. Like if the credit card on file was maxed out, they aren't going to deny someone a ride because they're too nice to the riders and don't want them to have a bad taste about Uber in any way, shape or form. So they probably give them that ride for free, THEN cut them off and the drivers are paying for this with the cheap rates to get more rides. I'll bet their billing dept is a nightmare.


I have it on good info that they don't run the auth till after the ride is complete. Driver gets paid and the users account gets locked till they update their cc info.


----------



## UberXinSoFlo

Disgusted Driver said:


> I wasn't too swift at the time, Uber had first started here and they were giving new riders 5 free rides. So I had a rider account with a different email address, same name though and used the free rides to make the bonuses. They did not pay the bonuses (although I did get paid for the rides) and they suspended me for 1 week.
> 
> If I wanted to do it now and be just as bad as them, I could create a fake account (google number, throw away email, and prepaid CC) go ahead and get referral from someone else to get free 30 dollar rides on both accounts and then use both rides to generate revenue/rides for guarantees and/or block off time so I can't get other rides. Lots of possibilities. I am trying to be a better person than that and not take advantage of them the way they have of me because I know that two wrongs don't make a right.
> 
> For those who have no such qualms, enjoy! I make no judgements here and would smile somewhere inside knowing that they were getting a little of their own medicine.
> 
> And for those who like puzzles, I wonder what happens if you use a prepaid card to open an account and then drain the card before taking your first pay Uber ride?


I got 5 $300 prepaid visas from Verizon, I didn't realize that they didn't pull out the $$ from the card for tips at restaurants until like a week later. So I had cards with negative balances (between $5 and $75), I would just use them until they got declined and then started using the next one. It wasn't until the end that I called to get the balances and found out that they were negative haha they never mailed me a bill or anything.

Not sure how they would treat a prepaid visa, I know some websites won't accept them - My last one had like $0.50 on it, so I would use it to sign up for sites that offer you a "free trial", easier to use that then bother with trying to cancel. Most took it but a couple wouldn't.

I was thinking about if you had a relative do it - they could never question it, say that your mom/brother/etc.. needed a ride and offered to take you on uber since they didn't have any cash on them. Then just "drive" them to a close gas station/supermarket.. etc.


----------



## Uber-Doober

Peaches said:


> Is it true Uber only pairs up female drivers with female riders at late night hours ( after midnight) to guarantee the riders' safety?? I hate female riders - they never tip and are always demanding and obnoxious especially when they are drunk!!


^^^
Yeh, women pax only with women or gay male drivers.


----------



## UberXinSoFlo

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Yeh, women pax only with women or gay male drivers.


So if a male driver gets female pax late night it means that uber thinks we're... hey! wtf! 
haha


----------



## Disgusted Driver

UberXinSoFlo said:


> I got 5 $300 prepaid visas from Verizon, I didn't realize that they didn't pull out the $$ from the card for tips at restaurants until like a week later. So I had cards with negative balances (between $5 and $75), I would just use them until they got declined and then started using the next one. It wasn't until the end that I called to get the balances and found out that they were negative haha they never mailed me a bill or anything.
> 
> Not sure how they would treat a prepaid visa, I know some websites won't accept them - My last one had like $0.50 on it, so I would use it to sign up for sites that offer you a "free trial", easier to use that then bother with trying to cancel. Most took it but a couple wouldn't.
> 
> I was thinking about if you had a relative do it - they could never question it, say that your mom/brother/etc.. needed a ride and offered to take you on uber since they didn't have any cash on them. Then just "drive" them to a close gas station/supermarket.. etc.


or to a far "gas station ...." even better, get one zombie account to refer the other and get free rides as well. We should be able to get the point where we can put our phone in driver mode, accept a call and then mail our phone to a destination ... and get paid! Too funny!


----------



## Uber-Doober

UberXinSoFlo said:


> So if a male driver gets female pax late night it means that uber thinks we're... hey! wtf!
> haha


^^^
LOL!


----------



## OCBob

Tim In Cleveland said:


> I've had riders in bars that are surrounded by no parking zones who think I can just stop and wait 10 minutes while they guzzle another drink. I called this guy and let him know I was 4 minutes away. I call again upon arrival. 2 minutes go by and he's still not out and I'm paranoid about getting ticketed so I circle the block. 1/2 was around, he calls and is pissed off at me for leaving. I explain its a no parking area and I will get ticketed for stopping and he just says "well other drivers wait for us". I told him to find one of those and cancelled him.
> I like the new cancellation policy, but dislike the 5 minute wait part. What If I drive 20 minutes to pick some one up, hit arrived...then call, then get told they don't need a ride before the 5 minutes? I'm supposed to give a free cancel? The rule should be they need to cancel within 5 minutes of ordering, not after arrival.


New rules state if you are heading towards the PAX and rider cancels after you have been on the road towards him for 5 minutes, you get the cancellation fee. Not sure why it takes 5 minutes to decide to cancel a ride but it should be 1 mile or 3 minutes.


----------



## TeleSki

Waiting can lead to your advantage, if you goal is to only do 1 ride per hour.


----------



## OCBob

TeleSki said:


> Waiting can lead to your advantage, if you goal is to only do 1 ride per hour.


That is a good average. Too many and you get Uber'd out. Best is to pace yourself. I explained this to my wife and she thinks we are like "those welfare recepients" . I said, "Yes, Uber Welfare." I am sure she loves to hear me say,"Damn. I gotta go work" when we are watching tv and a ping hits. It was a good 20 minutes at least. When I do get to the PAX, I am as nice as I can be because they just helped me with the 1 per hour average. I wonder if I am as friendly on the 2nd one if it comes in quickly after I drop off rider #1.


----------



## TeleSki

OCBob said:


> That is a good average. Too many and you get Uber'd out. Best is to pace yourself. I explained this to my wife and she thinks we are like "those welfare recepients" . I said, "Yes, Uber Welfare." I am sure she loves to hear me say,"Damn. I gotta go work" when we are watching tv and a ping hits. It was a good 20 minutes at least. When I do get to the PAX, I am as nice as I can be because they just helped me with the 1 per hour average. I wonder if I am as friendly on the 2nd one if it comes in quickly after I drop off rider #1.


LOL--yes, a good example of the welfare disincentive. I started off busy 2 Saturdays ago, so tried to see how much I could make. Ended up it was about the same as the Uber guarantee. Drove a lot of miles and worked for no real benefit. Tried to hide last night, and was fortunate to get 7 rides and a paid cancellation in just over 6 hours. Drove 76 miles. I made about 85 with the guarantee; 50 without. $14/hour vs $8. Throw in the $25 tip, it's 18 vs $12. Most nights before the guarantee, I usually only averaged $12-17 per hour, so there's not much point in putting in the miles.


----------



## OCBob

TeleSki said:


> LOL--yes, a good example of the welfare disincentive. I started off busy 2 Saturdays ago, so tried to see how much I could make. Ended up it was about the same as the Uber guarantee. Drove a lot of miles and worked for no real benefit. Tried to hide last night, and was fortunate to get 7 rides and a paid cancellation in just over 6 hours. Drove 76 miles. I made about 85 with the guarantee; 50 without. $14/hour vs $8. Throw in the $25 tip, it's 18 vs $12. Most nights before the guarantee, I usually only averaged $12-17 per hour, so there's not much point in putting in the miles.


Too many numbers in your post but I did notice something big time....$25 in tips? Must have been one drunk person thinking they handed you 2 $1 bills.


----------



## UberXinSoFlo

OCBob said:


> Too many numbers in your post but I did notice something big time....$25 in tips? Must have been one drunk person thinking they handed you 2 $1 bills.


Monday I had the best day, 18 trips in 9 hours with about $50 in tips! Couldn't believe it. 2 guys gave me $10! I think 1 chick meant to give me $2, after I drove off I opened it and it was a $5 and a $1. Tuesday I hid and got my average back down.

Between the two days I got about $234 in fares+guarantee + $50 in tips. So $284 for 9 hours and about 110 miles. I wish every day was that great.


----------



## TeleSki

OCBob said:


> Too many numbers in your post but I did notice something big time....$25 in tips? Must have been one drunk person thinking they handed you 2 $1 bills.


One tip. He was pretty stoned, but he had some "business opportunity" he wanted to get me in on. I think selling computers door-to-door. First he wanted me to be a manager, then a driver. Then wanted me to have dinner or drinks with his son and talk about it. Sounded like a MLM scam or something. He did live in a nice house, with 2 Benz's in the driveway, not that necessarily means anything. He gave me a $5, but said it wasn't enough, and pulled out a wad of $100. He went in the house and had his wife come out and give me a $20.


----------



## OCBob

UberXinSoFlo said:


> Monday I had the best day, 18 trips in 9 hours with about $50 in tips! Couldn't believe it. 2 guys gave me $10! I think 1 chick meant to give me $2, after I drove off I opened it and it was a $5 and a $1. Tuesday I hid and got my average back down.
> 
> Between the two days I got about $234 in fares+guarantee + $50 in tips. So $284 for 9 hours and about 110 miles. I wish every day was that great.


Nothing like Uber drivers living the American Dream. Work hard unexpectedly one day so slack off the next. Uber on! I am well into one hour of no rides so now I have to do two rides in the next hour to keep me flowing for safety on guarantees. I think I need to go look for rides as surburbia isn't doing it right now. I am going to Newport area to get two quick ones at 12:10 if nothing hits.


----------



## TeleSki

OCBob said:


> Nothing like Uber drivers living the American Dream. Work hard unexpectedly one day so slack off the next. Uber on! I am well into one hour of no rides so now I have to do two rides in the next hour to keep me flowing for safety on guarantees. I think I need to go look for rides as surburbia isn't doing it right now. I am going to Newport area to get two quick ones at 12:10 if nothing hits.


I was able to stay out of Newport last night. I usually get sucked in there early. Only one drunk guy on my last ride, who was actually pretty cool and one stoner, which was a nice change of pace.


----------



## biozon

Ok, today is my proud day.

Arrived, pinged "arrived". Sent a message to clarify the location (to make sure it's correct). Got a reply, moved 5 meters ahead for convenience. 10 minutes passed, no show. Sent a message: "It's been 10 minutes. I'm going to have to cancel. This is an on-demand service. Sorry!", cancel, no show. 5$. Offline, headed home! Profit.


----------



## Oh My

biozon said:


> Ok, today is my proud day.
> 
> Arrived, pinged "arrived". Sent a message to clarify the location (to make sure it's correct). Got a reply, moved 5 meters ahead for convenience. 10 minutes passed, no show. Sent a message: "It's been 10 minutes. I'm going to have to cancel. This is an on-demand service. Sorry!", cancel, no show. 5$. Offline, headed home! Profit.


And how long did it take you to get to the p/u location? What is the price per gallon in your region especially after waiting TEN minutes? What is your TIME worth? Time = $$$$ to me. "Profit"?


----------



## UberXinSoFlo

I got a ping that was "5 mins", accepted it and it was 10 mins away. Texted the pax that the eta is 10 mins. He texted back that it's ok but please hurry and get there as soon as possible. I texted back ok (almost canceled right there). I get there, text where I am (the building had two entrances). He texted back that it would just be a minute, he's on his way done. What?? You rush me and then make me wait?? I canceled at exactly 5 mins, I was waiting for a text/call but nothing. Got the $5.


----------



## Oh My

UberXinSoFlo said:


> I got a ping that was "5 mins", accepted it and it was 10 mins away. Texted the pax that the eta is 10 mins. He texted back that it's ok but please hurry and get there as soon as possible. I texted back ok (almost canceled right there). I get there, text where I am (the building had two entrances). He texted back that it would just be a minute, he's on his way done. What?? You rush me and then make me wait?? I canceled at exactly 5 mins, I was waiting for a text/call but nothing. Got the $5.


$4


----------



## Truth & Facts

This is a simple math.

1 In my area, Uber pays *$0.15/minute* plus *$0.90/mile* from pickup to drop off.
2 Upon arrival at pickup, immediately press "ARRIVED" button, start counting 5 minutes grace time, driver cancels request for "rider no show" after 5 minutes waiting and get a $6 fare.

Option 2, *$6 is for 0 miles* (just waiting and not moving) *and 5 minutes*. That is *$1.20/minute.* lol.....


----------



## LAJB

OCBob said:


> I am talking about en route too. See the email sent out last week or contact customer service. This is the case in LA/OC.


Roger that, thanks. Did the cancel thing on Wednesday. Somebody had me run all the way up Mulholland for a pickup.. I waited 6 minutes and cancelled their ass. Felt good.


----------



## biozon

Oh My said:


> And how long did it take you to get to the p/u location


 In this particular case about 2 minutes (about 1 mile).



Oh My said:


> What is the price per gallon in your region especially after waiting TEN minutes?


 Price per gallon is approximately 4$ (CAD, so about 3$ US) for premium (AKI 91) I use. Price per gallon doesn't change after waiting ten minutes, of course. Consumption - yes, but not the price. So gas wise I spent about fifty cents for getting to the pick-up point and waiting there for ten minutes.



Oh My said:


> What is your TIME worth?


 About 12$ per hour. In this particular case I got 4 dollars for 12 minutes of my time, so this is almost twice better for me than the usual.



Oh My said:


> Time = $$$$ to me.


 Ditto.



Oh My said:


> "Profit"?


 Yes.


----------



## Actionjax

My simple way to deal with it.

1) Press arrive and start the stopwatch.
2) 2 minute mark call the client. If they don't answer wait. if they do answer tell them where you are and that you have arrived. (in case of bad pin drop or you are a few feet off the address)
3) At 5:10 seconds if I don't see them it's a cancel for no show and drive off.


Ignore request from same rider if it comes again. And if they come in the car between the 2 minute call and before the 5 min they get the same quality ride and always 4 stars. Why should the good pax who are out waiting be penalized for being quality.

Only time I cancel early or call ahead is people call for a car and pin in a no stopping zone. They get an immediate call and arrange pickup on an off street close by or a loading dock. Or they are at the curb as I drive by. I don't stop for more than 10 seconds. If they are not there. I hit arrive and wait on a side street for the time to expire. Cancel and move on.

Not waiting for anyone now. And sometimes you get lucky they loose the ride and surge kicks in when they re-request. Let them pay more for stupidity.


----------



## biozon

*ActionJax*
As always - some good advice, thanks!


----------



## Truth & Facts

Actionjax said:


> My simple way to deal with it.
> 
> 1) Press arrive and start the stopwatch.
> 2) 2 minute mark call the client. If they don't answer wait. if they do answer tell them where you are and that you have arrived. (in case of bad pin drop or you are a few feet off the address)
> 3) At 5:10 seconds if I don't see them it's a cancel for no show and drive off.
> 
> Ignore request from same rider if it comes again. And if they come in the car between the 2 minute call and before the 5 min they get the same quality ride and always 4 stars. Why should the good pax who are out waiting be penalized for being quality.
> 
> Only time I cancel early or call ahead is people call for a car and pin in a no stopping zone. They get an immediate call and arrange pickup on an off street close by or a loading dock. Or they are at the curb as I drive by. I don't stop for more than 10 seconds. If they are not there. I hit arrive and wait on a side street for the time to expire. Cancel and move on.
> 
> Not waiting for anyone now. And sometimes you get lucky they loose the ride and surge kicks in when they re-request. Let them pay more for stupidity.


copycat, glad you've learnt from me quickly. lol.....

There's no market to speak for the deceiving company Uber unless you too are a liar. lol.....


----------



## Realityshark

BlkGeep said:


> Just don't neglect to think about your cancel rate, as we have all read their emails people can and do get deactivated for trivial reasons, although I definitely have two a week.


Who cares? I can't believe you are allowing Uber to mind **** you with their tricks. What about low pay? What about depreciation on your car? How many miles are you logging per year? Are you making more money like Uber said you would when they cut rates? Have you contacted your insurance company and told them you drive for Uber? Cancel rates and deactivation.....puleeeze.


----------



## TeleSki

If playing the one ride per hour strategy, I'll wait 20 minutes if I have to. At least I won't be getting called to do another ride.


----------



## Truth & Facts

Hit "ARRIVED", wait 5 minutes, cancel for "rider no show", leave, get $6. 
This is how I make *$1.20/minute* which beats Uber's cheap rate at *$0.15/minute*.
It is a 8 times big difference. Uber smart, not hard. lol.....


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Truth & Facts said:


> Hit "ARRIVED", wait 5 minutes, cancel for "rider no show", leave, get $6.
> This is how I make *$1.20/minute* which beats Uber's cheap rate at *$0.15/minute*.
> It is a 8 times big difference. Uber smart, not hard. lol.....


Does uber pay attention to whether you call or text the pax? I haven't taken a ride but how does uber notify them when you hit arrive?

Seems they should know you're there and come out and if they don't see you call. Why do I have to call them? Does uber refund them or not pay me if I don't?


----------



## Truth & Facts

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Does uber pay attention to whether you call or text the pax? I haven't taken a ride but how does uber notify them when you hit arrive?
> 
> Seems they should know you're there and come out and if they don't see you call. Why do I have to call them? Does uber refund them or not pay me if I don't?


Upon arrival, hit "ARRIVED" and use a timepiece to start counting 5 minutes grace time.
Don't call rider. All done by text message as a proof for later argument.
Text rider a clear and polite message, "Arrived 19:24 at pin location"
If riders do not get in car in 5 minutes, request cancel for "rider no show" and leave.
It's so simple!


----------



## Goober

brikosig said:


> Stopwatch??? >>>NICE!!.... I'm going to switch my droid over to the stopwatch and use that.
> I'm DONE with calling and texting pax.... if you make me wait more than 5 mins... I'm outta there - WITH my $10 no show fee. (UNLESS it's more than a x1.5 surge....then my chosen wait time varies with the surge rate and how busy it is that night).
> Last week... $30 in no show fees..... no gas or mileage on my car. My favorite was the 4 college students running down their porch stairs screaming after me as I was tearing away from their house. They must've called my phone 10 times.... LMFAO!! Now one of the games I play when I'm out is to beat my previous week's no-show fees.


Lol...


----------



## Goober

I just recently started using my phone's stopwatch feature...feels good to cancel precisely at 5 mins.

I wait longer during guarantees though...

mostly cancelling on goofy pickup locations and inaccurate pin drops


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Truth & Facts said:


> Upon arrival, hit "ARRIVED" and use a timepiece to start counting 5 minutes grace time.
> Don't call rider. All done by text message as a proof for later argument.
> Text rider a clear and polite message, "Arrived 19:24 at pin location"
> If riders do not get in car in 5 minutes, request cancel for "rider no show" and leave.
> It's so simple!


You didn't actually answer my questions....


----------



## UberXTampa

OCBob said:


> I am waiting 5-6 minutes tops for now on. Too many $4 min fares so a $5 total fee (minus the SRF of $1) is worth the chance of not getting a good ride from the slacker. I have had 4-5 last two days. Well worth it and no driving. Best if you can get another ride close immediately after cancellation. I do like the voice mails some leave being pissed off.


Tell them this is how Uber Prefers to train riders for being punctual next time.


----------



## Actionjax

Fuzzyelvis said:


> You didn't actually answer my questions....


He probably doesn't know.

The client gets a txt message if they are using the mobile web site. For android and iPhone its a notification inside the app. The client also gets an arriving soon notification 1 min out.


----------



## Truth & Facts

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Does uber pay attention to whether you call or text the pax? I haven't taken a ride but how does uber notify them when you hit arrive?
> 
> Seems they should know you're there and come out and if they don't see you call. Why do I have to call them? Does uber refund them or not pay me if I don't?


The text and call between driver and rider are all through *a portal number*. It is a real phone number. You can call it a Uber number or a third-party number. I recommend using text messages that are easily presented as a proof correspondence record for later argument. Remember, *cheap riders are liars too*.

Upon arrival , you hit "ARRIVED" button. This will trigger a notification to Rider that car arrived. This is all done automatically once you hit "ARRIVED".

Uber will not pay you cancel fee if any of the following conditions exist:

1 You did not hit "ARRIVED". Remember, 5 minutes grace time is counting from your pressing the ARRIVED button. If you don't hit ARRIVED, you cannot prove you have arrived and waited for 5 minutes.

2 You hit ARRIVED and also BEGIN TRIP. Then, you waited for more than 5 minutes. Riders will argue they never had the chance get in the car, how could Uber charge them? Uber will refund them and will not pay you the cancel fee because you shall never press BEGIN TRIP button unless riders are in the car.

In conclusions, upon arrival, immediately hit ARRIVED and start waiting for 5 minutes. After 5 minutes, cancel request for "rider no show" and get the cancel fee. *Hit BEGIN TRIP only after riders get in car.*


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Truth & Facts said:


> The text and call between driver and rider are all through *a portal number*. It is a real phone number. You can call it a Uber number or a third-party number. I recommend using text messages that are easily presented as a proof correspondence record for later argument. Remember, *cheap riders are liars too*.
> 
> Upon arrival , you hit "ARRIVED" button. This will trigger a notification to Rider that car arrived. This is all done automatically once you hit "ARRIVED".
> 
> Uber will not pay you cancel fee if any of the following conditions exist:
> 
> 1 You did not hit "ARRIVED". Remember, 5 minutes grace time is counting from your pressing the ARRIVED button. If you don't hit ARRIVED, you cannot prove you have arrived and waited for 5 minutes.
> 
> 2 You hit ARRIVED and also BEGIN TRIP. Then, you waited for more than 5 minutes. Riders will argue they never had the chance get in the car, how could Uber charge them? Uber will refund them and will not pay you the cancel fee because you shall never press BEGIN TRIP button unless riders are in the car.
> 
> In conclusions, upon arrival, immediately hit ARRIVED and start waiting for 5 minutes. After 5 minutes, cancel request for "rider no show" and get the cancel fee. *Hit BEGIN TRIP only after riders get in car.*


I know all this. You didn't answer the questions I asked. Someone answered one about how the pax were notified when I hit arrive but not the other questions.

You just did a canned response like an uber CSR come to think of it. I've seen it many times already.


----------



## Truth & Facts

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I know all this. You didn't answer the questions I asked. Someone answered one about how the pax were notified when I hit arrive but not the other questions.
> 
> You just did a canned response like an uber CSR come to think of it. I've seen it many times already.


What is your SPECIFIC question? I will answer it.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Truth & Facts said:


> What is your SPECIFIC question? I will answer it.


FROM MY ORIGINAL POST:

Does uber pay attention to whether you call or text the pax?

I haven't taken a ride but how does uber notify them when you hit arrive?

Seems they should know you're there and come out and if they don't see you call. Why do I have to call them?

Does uber refund them or not pay me if I don't?


----------



## Oh My

Oh well, last night was a disaster and I just drove home. Many of the side streets still haven't been properly cleared of snow. There is no place for me to WAIT. There is no place to pull over, two cars trying to pass, the two empty spots are filled with snow piled 4' feet high.

I'm sure many of you don't have to deal with this, Uber doesn't understand this, passengers (especially females) don't understand this, and I'll never understand why the wait/grace period is 5 minutes and not 90 SECONDS. Oh shit, here comes an ambulance too!

"It's going be be a few more minutes, pumpkin"

"The waiter hasn't brought our check yet"

"The elevator is broke"

"Putting my shoes on now"

How about you quit sending text messages and get your ass to the curb or at least be looking out the window.

Please call again when you decide to come down from the 40th floor. Better yet, since you're down now, go hail a cab or wait for the bus. Maybe your doorman will assist with this (don't forget to tip him!).

I used Uber 5 times as a rider and never ONCE anticipated that driver would sit and wait FIVE MINUTES for me (or more), nor did I even know of this "rule" before becoming a driver. However if they're late for work or their hair appointment (sometimes even the males), they'll be standing in the middle of the street waving their phone.


----------



## Truth & Facts

Fuzzyelvis said:


> FROM MY ORIGINAL POST:
> 
> Does uber pay attention to whether you call or text the pax?
> 
> I haven't taken a ride but how does uber notify them when you hit arrive?
> 
> Seems they should know you're there and come out and if they don't see you call. Why do I have to call them?
> 
> Does uber refund them or not pay me if I don't?


1 Does uber pay attention to whether you call or text the pax?

All calls and text messages are through a Uber phone number (a third-party number). Driver and rider do not communicate using their own phone numbers but through the Uber number. *Uber keeps all the correspondence records.* I prefer text messages which is an easier proof for later argument, if any.

2 I haven't taken a ride but how does uber notify them when you hit arrive?

To get the cancel fee, you need to *accept *the request, *arrive* at pickup location, *hit* ARRIVED, *waited* 5+ minutes, *cancel* request for "rider no show" and *leave*. When you hit ARRIVED, the system will automatically send an arrival notice to riders.

3 Seems they should know you're there and come out and if they don't see you call. Why do I have to call them?

Again, I prefer text messages which will be a proof for the legitimate cancel fee. After hit ARRIVED, I will text riders the time I arrived and start counting the 5 minutes grace time. Smart riders will move their asses into my car quickly.

4 Does uber refund them or not pay me if I don't?

Cheap riders are liars too. They definitely will claim they did not take the ride and thus Uber shall not charge them any. From you hit ARRIVED to you cancel request for "rider no show", the system will know how many minutes in between. If it's over 5 minutes, you're guaranteed to get the cancel fee.

Therefore, the text message record is an important proof. Send text in a soft tone and a polite way. Once 5 minutes are over, you win. lol.....


----------



## Truth & Facts

Riders demand UberX *fast*, *cheap* and *good* service.
There are 101 ways to **** the bad riders. You know how to make them miss a flight if you really want to. lol.....
If riders asked me speedy, I will ask them tip first.
FedEx price is different than the USPS regular mail. lol.....


----------



## Oh My

Truth & Facts said:


> 1 Does uber pay attention to whether you call or text the pax?
> 
> All calls and text messages are through a Uber phone number (a third-party number). Driver and rider do not communicate using their own phone numbers but through the Uber number. *Uber keeps all the correspondence records.* I prefer text messages which is an easier proof for later argument, if any.
> 
> 2 I haven't taken a ride but how does uber notify them when you hit arrive?
> 
> To get the cancel fee, you need to *accept *the request, *arrive* at pickup location, *hit* ARRIVED, *waited* 5+ minutes, *cancel* request for "rider no show" and *leave*. When you hit ARRIVED, the system will automatically send an arrival notice to riders.
> 
> 3 Seems they should know you're there and come out and if they don't see you call. Why do I have to call them?
> 
> Again, I prefer text messages which will be a proof for the legitimate cancel fee. After hit ARRIVED, I will text riders the time I arrived and start counting the 5 minutes grace time. Smart riders will move their asses into my car quickly.
> 
> 4 Does uber refund them or not pay me if I don't?
> 
> Cheap riders are liars too. They definitely will claim they did not take the ride and thus Uber shall not charge them any. From you hit ARRIVED to you cancel request for "rider no show", the system will know how many minutes in between. If it's over 5 minutes, you're guaranteed to get the cancel fee.
> 
> Therefore, the text message record is an important proof. Send text in a soft tone and a polite way. Once 5 minutes are over, you win. lol.....


From what I understand, when you hit "arrived", it doesn't notify the passenger that you arrived, it notifies them "Your Uber ride is ARRIVING". Therfore, I hit "arrived" blocks away and the time clock starts when I land on the pin point.


----------



## Truth & Facts

Oh My said:


> From what I understand, when you hit "arrived", it doesn't notify the passenger that you arrived, it notifies them "Your Uber ride is ARRIVING". Therfore, I hit "arrived" blocks away and the time clock starts when I land on the pin point.


Play SAFE. When you hit ARRIVED, the system records down the time and your car location. If you are blocks away, there is an obvious distance gap between your car position and the pickup pin location. Uber might deny your cancel fee by accusing you hit ARRIVED but actually you are not arrived yet.


----------



## Oh My

Truth & Facts said:


> Riders demand UberX *fast*, *cheap* and *good* service.
> There are 101 ways to **** the bad riders. You know how to make them miss a flight if you really want to. lol.....
> If riders asked me speedy, I will ask them tip first.
> FedEx price is different than the USPS regular mail. lol.....


When they open the app the motto reads "Uber. Your personal driver". Advertising pop-ups state "Fast, reliable, cheap rides".


----------



## Oh My

Truth & Facts said:


> Play SAFE. When you hit ARRIVED, the system records down the time and your car location. If you are blocks away, there is an obvious distance gap between your car position and the pickup pin location. Uber might deny your cancel fee by accusing you hit ARRIVED but actually you are not arrived yet.


The clock doesn't start until I arrive.


----------



## Truth & Facts

Drivers, exercise you right to cancel request with "rider no show".
It is so funny to see those *$4-ride* cheap riders screaming for the *loss of $6* even *not taking a ride*.

Thanks, Uber. help drivers **** BAD riders too.....
lol.....


----------



## Markisonit

Truth & Facts said:


> Drivers, exercise you right to cancel request with "rider no show".
> It is so funny to see those *$4-ride* cheap riders screaming for the *loss of $6* even *not taking a ride*.
> 
> Thanks, Uber. help drivers **** BAD riders too.....
> lol.....


On my Android I have a Clock app which includes an Alarm (to wake me up when I take a nap) and a stopwatch. This Clock app is on my homepage and I use it numerous times during my daily Uber tours. At exactly 5:10, I cancel even if they are just exiting their doorway or some bar. Your rating suggestion of 4 stars if you wait 2-5 minutes is spot on and justified. Have your ass ready to ride when you request. Waiting frustrates me more than anything else, except maybe someone with BO.


----------



## Oh My

Markisonit said:


> On my Android I have a Clock app which includes an Alarm (to wake me up when I take a nap) and a stopwatch. This Clock app is on my homepage and I use it numerous times during my daily Uber tours. At exactly 5:10, I cancel even if they are just exiting their doorway or some bar. Your rating suggestion of 4 stars if you wait 2-5 minutes is spot on and justified. Have your ass ready to ride when you request. Waiting frustrates me more than anything else, except maybe someone with BO.


I picked up these hipsters from a fancy sushi bar in a "trendy" area. The guy with the Adam Ant hair-do REEKED of cat piss. I could taste it for 1/2 hour after they got out. I could just imagine what their fancy highrise "no dogs allowed - cats ok" apartment smells like.


----------



## Markisonit

Picked up 2 riders that had run their car out of gas. My ride consisted of finding them a gas station that had a gas can then back to their car. They reeked of gas. Ughh


----------



## Truth & Facts

Drivers, exercise you right to cancel request with "rider no show".
It is so funny to see those *$4-ride* cheap riders screaming for *being charged by $6* even *without taking a ride*.


----------



## Truth & Facts

Oh My said:


> When they open the app the motto reads "Uber. Your personal driver". Advertising pop-ups state "Fast, reliable, cheap rides".


To prove Uber is a deceiving company, I will let *bad riders* feel Slow, Unreliable and Poor Service,
Cheap and poor go together. Poor service for cheap riders. Don't pray for caviar while you are sitting in a coach class. lol.....


----------



## Oh My

Truth & Facts said:


> To prove Uber is a deceiving company, I will let *bad riders* feel Slow, Unreliable and Poor Service,
> Cheap and poor go together. Poor service for cheap riders. Don't pray for caviar while you are sitting in a coach class. lol.....


Believe it or not, in my experience, it's a 50/50 split of clientele that truly appreciate this service and take it for what it's worth for the price. The other half will be weeded out within the next 6 months in my market.


----------



## Oh My

Markisonit said:


> Picked up 2 riders that had run their car out of gas. My ride consisted of finding them a gas station that had a gas can then back to their car. They reeked of gas. Ughh


I picked up a couple tonight, she had the "dragon breath" and I immediately had to crack my window in 28 degree weather. Onions, garlic, crab rangoon with taint sauce and tonsilitis, whatever....I was wondering what they had for dinner. Before dropping them at the highrise I overheard her say to him "Before we go up, I have to get some garlic bread" (!!!!!!!). She obviously hadn't even eaten dinner yet. Or maybe that was going to be dessert, I dunno.

I'd make out with a alley rat first. Do they not know of this problem? Are guys this desperate for "that thang"?


----------



## Uber-Doober

UberXinSoFlo said:


> I got a ping that was "5 mins", accepted it and it was 10 mins away. Texted the pax that the eta is 10 mins. He texted back that it's ok but please hurry and get there as soon as possible. I texted back ok (almost canceled right there). I get there, text where I am (the building had two entrances). He texted back that it would just be a minute, he's on his way done. What?? You rush me and then make me wait?? I canceled at exactly 5 mins, I was waiting for a text/call but nothing. Got the $5.


^^^
Amazing!
People do this with Uber, but some of the most entitled people in the world who call limo services, or a sedan are often out there in front of their house or condo building waiting with their luggage in tow when I would pull up 15 minutes early.
You would think that it would be just the other way around. 
I think that I'd still like to do Uber on days off or after work just to see what it's like, but alas... (Haha) something tells me that Uber isn't coming to Vegas any time soon.


----------



## Uber-Doober

Oh My said:


> I picked up a couple tonight, she had the "dragon breath" and I immediately had to crack my window in 28 degree weather. Onions, garlic, crab rangoon with taint sauce and tonsilitis, whatever....I was wondering what they had for dinner. Before dropping them at the highrise I overheard her say to him "Before we go up, I have to get some garlic bread" (!!!!!!!). She obviously hadn't even eaten dinner yet. Or maybe that was going to be dessert, I dunno.
> 
> I'd make out with a alley rat first. Do they not know of this problem? Are guys this desperate for "that thang"?


^^^
LOL! That's funny stuff.


----------



## Truth & Facts

Cancel request for "rider no show" has following advantages:

1 Earn easy money $6 which is $1.20/minute. Uber normal pay is $0.15/minute. That is 8 times difference.
2 Educate riders stand on the curbside of street and wait for car approaching.
3 Educate riders enter correct pin location so that they don't need to run to find the Uber car.
4 Driver just wait in car. Riders need to come and get in your car. Their app clearly shows them the Uber car location on the map.

Drivers, just provide a safe ride and nothing more. Any extra services need to pay upfront. Don't have cash? Simply don't expect extra services. lol.....


----------



## Truth & Facts

Less time waiting = higher *earnings*?

In Uber's dictionary, earnings = fares

Driver's real earning is:

Fare - $1 - 20% Uber commission - gas - maintenance - repairs - car's depreciation - insurance - income tax - time online


----------



## UberXinSoFlo

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Amazing!
> People do this with Uber, but some of the most entitled people in the world who call limo services, or a sedan are often out there in front of their house or condo building waiting with their luggage in tow when I would pull up 15 minutes early.
> You would think that it would be just the other way around.
> I think that I'd still like to do Uber on days off or after work just to see what it's like, but alas... (Haha) something tells me that Uber isn't coming to Vegas any time soon.


I think it's simple - people value uberX drivers as much as they pay for it. If they paid $150 for a 20 min ride to the airport, they know that they will not get that money back if they miss it, nor will there be a car behind it to pick them up.

With uber - miss 2-3 cars, who cares? There will always be another one 4 mins away.


----------



## Disgusted Driver

UberXinSoFlo said:


> I think it's simple - people value uberX drivers as much as they pay for it. If they paid $150 for a 20 min ride to the airport, they know that they will not get that money back if they miss it, nor will there be a car behind it to pick them up.
> 
> With uber - miss 2-3 cars, who cares? There will always be another one 4 mins away.


That is dead on, time after time we have seen in marketing/merchandising that the more you charge (up to a reasonable point), the more the consumer values the product or service (as long as they get what they pay for). UberX is toilet paper, pull off as much as you like and flush. 
That's why the Winter promotion angers me so much. Pax were already happy to get a cheap ride. Many didn't realize the fares were even cheaper after the 30% cuts. So to claim you were after more passengers and more trips is disingenuous and lazy at best. More marketing, advertising and promotion would have the effect of getting more customers and maintain the quality of the brand. But that would require effort and expense of the part of Uber, much easier for them to take the shotgun approach and just cut prices. They don't realize they are working hard towards making Uber synonymous with shit.


----------



## OCBob

I had a new UBER rider yesterday and his pin was wrong based on the 32145-32445 XXXX Lane address I got. I knew this wasn't a commercial area so unless he was on the sidewalk, he ****ed up. I did call and it took a few extra minutes. I was in a better mood as it was slow and I wasn't rushed. I was happy to help him but did tell him about some things to get his rating staying at 5 (he smoked so told him don't do it as you wait for the ride as we don't want your stinch in the car, type in address, etc). I told him always type in address or name of business instead of worrying about the pin as it can be inaccurate as his example shown). I guess I started Sunday as a softy but hopefully he will use my advice.


----------



## OCBob

Disgusted Driver said:


> That is dead on, time after time we have seen in marketing/merchandising that the more you charge (up to a reasonable point), the more the consumer values the product or service (as long as they get what they pay for). UberX is toilet paper, pull off as much as you like and flush.
> That's why the Winter promotion angers me so much. Pax were already happy to get a cheap ride. Many didn't realize the fares were even cheaper after the 30% cuts. So to claim you were after more passengers and more trips is disingenuous and lazy at best. More marketing, advertising and promotion would have the effect of getting more customers and maintain the quality of the brand. But that would require effort and expense of the part of Uber, much easier for them to take the shotgun approach and just cut prices. They don't realize they are working hard towards making Uber synonymous with shit.


I have had only 2 customers tell me they use UBER more now that the 20% cuts have come in place. What Uber should have done is (if they wanted to drop the rates), do it during the weekday (7AM-6PM) and 6-9PM on Saturday and Sunday. Keep the fares the same as in December on other times and if it surges to 2X or more then rates drop to the Winter period (which is really the new rate). When you are asking a driver to stay out at 3AM or wake up at 4AM during the week, those riders should be paying the December rate based on drivers going farther and working shittier hours. I never get up that early anymore! They are airport runs but the charge is possibly $12.25 my Uber pay without including gas and wear. Now I am in Airport land without any flights coming in and every early morning Uber driver is in the surrounding area of the airport, Costa Mesa and Newport. A lot of the area is business so no pings from there! $12.25 is ok for 20 minutes but not if I need to get up that early and then drive to an open spot to get hopefully a $7 fare back to the airport. Hell, I will just wait until the sun comes out and roll out around 8AM.


----------



## UberXinSoFlo

Disgusted Driver said:


> That is dead on, time after time we have seen in marketing/merchandising that the more you charge (up to a reasonable point), the more the consumer values the product or service (as long as they get what they pay for). UberX is toilet paper, pull off as much as you like and flush.
> That's why the Winter promotion angers me so much. Pax were already happy to get a cheap ride. Many didn't realize the fares were even cheaper after the 30% cuts. So to claim you were after more passengers and more trips is disingenuous and lazy at best. More marketing, advertising and promotion would have the effect of getting more customers and maintain the quality of the brand. But that would require effort and expense of the part of Uber, much easier for them to take the shotgun approach and just cut prices. They don't realize they are working hard towards making Uber synonymous with shit.


Just had another good one, pinged "5 mins away" on the island, so really about 8 mins. Get there and hit arrived. Texted after 2 mins, got a reply that he will be right down. I felt generous, gave him 6 more mins before canceling. About 3 mins later he calls and asks what happened. I told him that I had to cancel. He got upset, I said the uber policy is to wait 5 mins, I waited 8, had to cancel. He then told me that I'm being irresponsible and that he has to get to the airport. I remained professional and managed not to laugh at that statement.

These people are ridiculous. The next car was "12 mins" away, so probably 15-18 mins. I felt bad for the next driver, but the wait will give the pax some time to finish packing at least.


----------



## Bart McCoy

I just dont understand for the life of me why pax be ordering Uber cars when they are not ready yet


----------



## Bart McCoy

OCBob said:


> I had a new UBER rider yesterday and his pin was wrong based on the 32145-32445 XXXX Lane address I got. I knew this wasn't a commercial area so unless he was on the sidewalk, he ****ed up. I did call and it took a few extra minutes. I was in a better mood as it was slow and I wasn't rushed. I was happy to help him but did tell him about some things to get his rating staying at 5 (he smoked so told him don't do it as you wait for the ride as we don't want your stinch in the car, type in address, etc). I told him always type in address or name of business instead of worrying about the pin as it can be inaccurate as his example shown). I guess I started Sunday as a softy but hopefully he will use my advice.


if i have to wait minutes because they not ready, and they cant simply put the ping/address to where they are at making it a scavenger hunt to find them, automatic 3 or 4 rating


----------



## OCBob

Bart McCoy said:


> I just dont understand for the life of me why pax be ordering Uber cars when they are not ready yet


I once had a teacher, Mr. Hand, who was very much a stickler on time in class. Well, one day this total loadie, surfer dude in our class had ordered a pizza and it was delivered straight to our history class! Well, Mr. Hand was pissed off at Surfer Jeff and when Mr Hand asked how he can disrupt his class on "his" time, Jeff explained that it is really "our" time since he is in the class too. So, Mr. Hand took his advice and preceded to ask some of the students to come up and have some of Jeff's pizza because it was also "their" time too. Jeff never thought that the disruption was taking away the class and Mr. Hand's time too. Somehow I think Jeff never learned and he is using Uber a ton but gets cancelled after 5 minutes probably 40% of the time. Last I heard, Jeff took over his Dad's appliance repair business, tools included.


----------



## Truth & Facts

Uber spoiled pax but drivers don't need to.
Arrived, hit "ARRIVED" button, relax and wait in car.
Don't drive clueless to find pax.
Pax needs to find your car.
After 5 minutes over, cancel request for "rider no show".

Uber moves the city. Why can't we move pax ass faster getting in our cars?


----------



## Montgomery

Here is a question: What do you do when you get to the the pin location, hit arrive and the rider calls you and tells you they are at a different location.
Do you drive over to where they are? or do you run out the five minutes and hit them with the no-show?

BTW this happened to me. I started driving to the passenger location but the chick felt I was taking too long and cancelled. To Uber's credit they did pay me the cancellation fee.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

OCBob said:


> I once had a teacher, Mr. Hand, who was very much a stickler on time in class. Well, one day this total loadie, surfer dude in our class had ordered a pizza and it was delivered straight to our history class! Well, Mr. Hand was pissed off at Surfer Jeff and when Mr Hand asked how he can disrupt his class on "his" time, Jeff explained that it is really "our" time since he is in the class too. So, Mr. Hand took his advice and preceded to ask some of the students to come up and have some of Jeff's pizza because it was also "their" time too. Jeff never thought that the disruption was taking away the class and Mr. Hand's time too. Somehow I think Jeff never learned and he is using Uber a ton but gets cancelled after 5 minutes probably 40% of the time. Last I heard, Jeff took over his Dad's appliance repair business, tools included.





Montgomery said:


> Here is a question: What do you do when you get to the the pin location, hit arrive and the rider calls you and tells you they are at a different location.
> Do you drive over to where they are? or do you run out the five minutes and hit them with the no-show?
> 
> BTW this happened to me. I started driving to the passenger location but the chick felt I was taking too long and cancelled. To Uber's credit they did pay me the cancellation fee.


It depends on the circumstances. Had one the other day at a swanky hotel where I had already made one surge trip for about $15. The pin was a mile away but it was by then 3.7 surge and they were nice on phone and said they'd wait. Ended up a $53 fare plus $5 tip to some obviously rich sisters who clearly didn't care what it cost to get home. On the other hand if it's a bar with drunken pax and no surge then I'm going for the cancel every time. So it just depends.


----------



## Truth & Facts

Montgomery said:


> Here is a question: What do you do when you get to the the pin location, hit arrive and the rider calls you and tells you they are at a different location.
> Do you drive over to where they are? or do you run out the five minutes and hit them with the no-show?
> 
> BTW this happened to me. I started driving to the passenger location but the chick felt I was taking too long and cancelled. To Uber's credit they did pay me the cancellation fee.


You are eligible to get the cancel fee even riders cancel the request *after* your arriving at pin location and hitting ARRIVED button.

If the pin location is different than the pickup location, it is riders' fault. You don't need to answer the phone. I will just wait 5 minutes and then cancel request with "rider no show". You won't believe it. One time an idiot rider entered his destination address as his pick up address. Upon arrival, I pressed ARRIVED button. After learning his mistake, I gave him two choices, (1) I will cancel request for "rider no show" or (2) he needs to text me and permit me BEGIN TRIP from this wrong pickup location. Finally, he chose option 1 and I got my cancel fee.


----------



## John Anderson

Truth & Facts said:


> You are eligible to get the cancel fee even riders cancel the request *after* your arriving at pin location and hitting ARRIVED button.
> 
> If the pin location is different than the pickup location. It is riders' fault. You don't need to answer the phone. I will just wait 5 minutes and then cancel request with "rider no show". You won't believe it. One time an idiot rider entered his destination address as his pick up address. Upon arrival, I pressed ARRIVED button. After learning his mistake, I gave him two choices, (1) I will cancel request for "rider no show" or (2) he needs to text me and permit me BEGIN TRIP from this wrong pickup location. Finally, he chose option 1 and I got my cancel fee.


Bad customer service. You should have driven there and picked him up.


----------



## Montgomery

John Anderson said:


> Bad customer service. You should have driven there and picked him up.


I think that's fair. If you arrived at a completely wrong location because the passenger sent you there by mistake you should be compensated. I don't see any rider sending a txt giving us permission to begin trip in that scenario, it would probably be cheaper to pay the cancellation fee and request another car. But I don't see it as unfair or bad CS to offer that as an option.


----------



## Truth & Facts

Hey @John Anderson , riders paid for their services. Do you really believe Motel 6 and Marriott will treat you the same?


----------



## Montgomery

Fuzzyelvis said:


> It depends on the circumstances. Had one the other day at a swanky hotel where I had already made one surge trip for about $15. The pin was a mile away but it was by then 3.7 surge and they were nice on phone and said they'd wait. Ended up a $53 fare plus $5 tip to some obviously rich sisters who clearly didn't care what it cost to get home. On the other hand if it's a bar with drunken pax and no surge then I'm going for the cancel every time. So it just depends.


Thanks I can agree with this. Yes, the circumstances can vary, the you never know factor is always there.


----------



## Montgomery

Truth & Facts said:


> You are eligible to get the cancel fee even riders cancel the request *after* your arriving at pin location and hitting ARRIVED button.
> 
> If the pin location is different than the pickup location, it is riders' fault. *You don't need to answer the phone.*


I actually like that. It reminds me one time I got a ride request with Lyft I could tell it was a driver ( he had the green grass bg on the pic).
I drove almost 10 minutes, when I get there and hit arrive he calls and tells me that it was a mistake. I said "no problem" knowing exactly what I was going to do. I waited a minute, called him thru the app let it ring twice, hung up and cancelled as a no show. I didn't feel bad 'cause as a driver he should have known better than to have me come all the way out there "by mistake".

FYI: with Lyft the grace period is 3 minutes but you have to call. Whether they answer or not it doesn't matter as long as you call within the 3 minutes.


----------



## Markisonit

Montgomery said:


> I actually like that. It reminds me one time I got a ride request with Lyft I could tell it was a driver ( he had the green grass bg on the pic).
> I drove almost 10 minutes, when I get there and hit arrive he calls and tells me that it was a mistake. I said "no problem" knowing exactly what I was going to do. I waited a minute, called him thru the app let it ring twice, hung up and cancelled as a no show. I didn't feel bad 'cause as a driver he should have known better than to have me come all the way out there "by mistake".


This is what is known as an a**hole.


----------



## Truth & Facts

Montgomery said:


> FYI: with Lyft the grace period is 3 minutes but you have to call. Whether they answer or not it doesn't matter as long as you call within the 3 minutes.


Good to know it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Disgusted Driver

Montgomery said:


> I actually like that. It reminds me one time I got a ride request with Lyft I could tell it was a driver ( he had the green grass bg on the pic).
> I drove almost 10 minutes, when I get there and hit arrive he calls and tells me that it was a mistake. I said "no problem" knowing exactly what I was going to do. I waited a minute, called him thru the app let it ring twice, hung up and cancelled as a no show. I didn't feel bad 'cause as a driver he should have known better than to have me come all the way out there "by mistake".
> 
> FYI: with Lyft the grace period is 3 minutes but you have to call. Whether they answer or not it doesn't matter as long as you call within the 3 minutes.


Too funny, I had one of those too. Got to location, no one there, called no answer. 2 minutes waiting get a call from the guy telling me sorry, he's a lyft driver too and asking me not to charge. I played dumb, asked him how to do that, ran out the clock and cancelled as a no show. Pissed me off that not only did he make a mistake (it's easy to order a lyft by accident) but then didn't catch it, didn't answer then asks me to eat it. It was all about him.


----------



## Truth & Facts

Every Uber employee is allowed unlimited access to customer data. Uber employees use a feature called "God View" that allows tracking of all Uber customers in real time. In an interview in Germany, Travis said, "I do not know the Bible story regarding Saul turning into Paul". God View? Which God does Travis believe?
http://www.wired.com/2015/01/uber-privacy-woes-cautionary-tale/


----------



## Bart McCoy

Montgomery said:


> I think that's fair. If you arrived at a completely wrong location because the passenger sent you there by mistake you should be compensated. I don't see any rider sending a txt giving us permission to begin trip in that scenario, it would probably be cheaper to pay the cancellation fee and request another car. But I don't see it as unfair or bad CS to offer that as an option.


agreed
why should we have to work extra because pax cant get a simple thing right like put the correct address or correct pin drop into the app? I swear it aint that hard.
I rather use address than pings, unless of course they trying to get picked up on a highway.
98% of pax pickup are at a place where they can just look at a building and give a proper address. But they choose to be clueless anyway.


----------



## Truth & Facts

Bart McCoy said:


> agreed
> why should we have to work extra because pax cant get a simple thing right like put the correct address or correct pin drop into the app? I swear it aint that hard.
> I rather use address than pings, unless of course they trying to get picked up on a highway.
> 98% of pax pickup are at a place where they can just look at a building and give a proper address. But they choose to be clueless anyway.


I wish pax enters the incorrect pin location so that I have a chance to cancel request, earn $6 cancellation fee without driving extra miles to destination. By the way, I accept all requests but will not move my ass if ETA is more than 5 minutes. If pax cancel the request, they cannot rate me and it will not affect my accept rate too.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Truth & Facts said:


> I wish pax enters the incorrect pin location so that I have a chance to cancel request, earn $6 cancellation fee without driving extra miles to destination. By the way, I accept all requests but will not move my ass if ETA is more than 5 minutes. If pax cancel the request, they cannot rate me and it will not affect my accept rate too.


Wondering if anyone has ever received any email about accepting requests but then not moving or driving on the wrong direction, forcing the pax to eventually cancel?


----------



## Truth & Facts

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Wondering if anyone has ever received any email about accepting requests but then not moving or driving on the wrong direction, forcing the pax to eventually cancel?


 Uber use accept rate and 5-star rating to threaten deactivating drivers. Believe it or not. Uber wish everyone drive or ride, Uber will not deactivate neither driver nor rider.


----------



## UberBlackishX

Some of these pax get on my nerves. On 5 occasions I've had pax request rides from me then cancel immediately or 3 min later when I'm halfway there. 

Many of them aren't even sure of where they ate going and don't want to punch in a destination address. And many don't put on their seat belts. I'm not here to baby sit. Not at these fare rates.


----------



## Truth & Facts

UberBlackishX said:


> Some of these pax get on my nerves. On 5 occasions I've had pax request rides from me then cancel immediately or 3 min later when I'm halfway there.
> 
> Many of them aren't even sure of where they ate going and don't want to punch in a destination address. And many don't put on their seat belts. I'm not here to baby sit. Not at these fare rates.


That is the game play Uber sets up in favor for pax. My advice is:

1 Accept all requests first no matter what. We have chance to deny it later.
2 If ETA > 5 minutes, turn on airplane mode and stay where you are. Wait until pax surrender and cancel by themselves.
3 If ETA <=5 minutes, SLOWLY drive to pickup location. Remember, pax legitimate cancel window is limited to 5 minutes.

Believe it or not. Uber or pax need driver more than driver needs them. Drive smart. Don't drive like a slave. You are your own boss.


----------



## UberXinSoFlo

Truth & Facts said:


> That is the game play Uber sets up in favor for pax. My advice is:
> 
> 1 Accept all requests first no matter what. We have chance to deny it later.
> 2 If ETA > 5 minutes, turn on airplane mode and stay where you are. Wait until pax surrender and cancel by themselves.
> 3 If ETA <=5 minutes, SLOWLY drive to pickup location. Remember, pax legitimate cancel window is limited to 5 minutes.
> 
> Believe it or not. Uber or pax need driver more than driver needs them. Drive smart. Don't drive like a slave. You are your own boss.


What's the airplane mode do? Just so that you can ignore calls/texts?


----------



## The Geek

OCBob said:


> I once had a teacher, Mr. Hand, who was very much a stickler on time in class. Well, one day this total loadie, surfer dude in our class had ordered a pizza and it was delivered straight to our history class! Well, Mr. Hand was pissed off at Surfer Jeff and when Mr Hand asked how he can disrupt his class on "his" time, Jeff explained that it is really "our" time since he is in the class too. So, Mr. Hand took his advice and preceded to ask some of the students to come up and have some of Jeff's pizza because it was also "their" time too. Jeff never thought that the disruption was taking away the class and Mr. Hand's time too. Somehow I think Jeff never learned and he is using Uber a ton but gets cancelled after 5 minutes probably 40% of the time. Last I heard, Jeff took over his Dad's appliance repair business, tools included.


Does no one else get the "Fast Times at Ridgemont High" reference?


----------



## UberXinSoFlo

The Geek said:


> Does no one else get the "Fast Times at Ridgemont High" reference?


Missed that, only got the Mr. Hands reference. *shiver*


----------



## UberHammer

What's so funny about it?


----------



## Gemgirlla

Chicago-uber said:


> Cancellation fee is $5-10 based on market.
> 
> But I agree, wait 5 minutes, make sure you text pax, and gtfo. Cancellation fee - 20% is in your account. Don't spoil the pax. We are on demand service. Be ready when you order.
> 
> I had pax text me "can you wait 10 minutes" after I drove there there for 7 minutes, and already waited 3-4 minutes. Are you kidding me???


I don't bother calling or texting pax anymore. I hit arrive, turn on the 5 minute timer, hit cancel no show when the timer is up. Collect my cancellation fee every time.


----------



## Gemgirlla

OCBob said:


> Actually, it is $5 cancellation but $1 goes to Uber so you keep $4. Worst is this happens in a Surge and they don't pay for the multiple on surge. That is BS and Uber should fix that to benefit us the one who did their job not the jerk off not showing up.


In LA, Uber doesn't take the $1 safe ride whatever fee. Just the commission.


----------



## Gemgirlla

OCBob said:


> The best on rudeness is having someone put a request in at a train station 5 minutes before arrival. I was already there and should have cancelled right when the train got there. The rider is all about not waiting when she arrives but damn you need to wait when she can see on her screen that I am already at the location. This happened when I was a happier Uber driver and now would get a cancellation.
> 
> I am using cancellation at least twice as much. If we all do this, the riders will start being ready for us. Nothing like blocking traffic so the rider only has to step 20 feet from the bar and they still can't be there on time....they see us coming on their phone!


I got $21 net in cancellation fees on Sunday. Two in one hour. I'm out of patience with paxs.


----------



## Gemgirlla

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Totally untrue. I have carried mostly males or couples between 2-4 am here in houston. But only 2 tips at those hours and one was an older woman on a 5 block trip. Funny thing is she also orders pizza and I've delivered to her a few times. One of the best tippers. Usually 6 or 7 dollars on a 20 dollar ticket. I told her uber wants us to tell people tipping is not necessary and she said "yeah I know how it works."
> 
> She had a male friend with her. She had me give him my card so he could sign up. Hopefully she will educate him about tipping also.
> 
> the other tip was guys going 33 mile trip home to get beer and take it to a BYOB strip club. Tips and strippers came up in the conversation and I was able to tell them how it worked with uber. I don't think they'd ever tipped an uber driver before. Not a huge tip though. 5 on what was for them a 40 something trip I believe.
> 
> Tips are few and far between with the Houston clientele from what I see. Drunk or sober.


Same here. Not a lot of tips in LA. Honestly, I prefer the female paxs late at night. At least they don't ask me to come up for a drink. I'm so sick of that! it's so hard to be polite in those situations but I just try to get them out of my car as fast as possible, take their card and let them believe I will call them sometime. Yah, right.... Loser.


----------



## Truth & Facts

UberXinSoFlo said:


> What's the airplane mode do? Just so that you can ignore calls/texts?


Yeah, just like you are on the airplane, they ask you turn off your phone. When airplane mode is on, you are off the cellular network. You cannot receive call or text message. However, you can blame Uber server sucks and causes you off the network. Uber is incapable to prove whether you are in airplane mode or cellular network blind spots, or Uber server stability issue. Who knows?


----------



## Markisonit

John Anderson said:


> Bad customer service. You should have driven there and picked him up.


With the small amount of tips we get a]in addition to the exorbitant rate of our work that Uber takes, I don't think for a second that it was bad customer service. It frosts me when I drop off a customer at an airport, take his suitcase out of the car (so they won't scar up my bumper), only to watch the rental car bus driver collect tip after tip and I get bupkis.


----------



## Markisonit

Bart McCoy said:


> agreed
> why should we have to work extra because pax cant get a simple thing right like put the correct address or correct pin drop into the app? I swear it aint that hard.
> I rather use address than pings, unless of course they trying to get picked up on a highway.
> 98% of pax pickup are at a place where they can just look at a building and give a proper address. But they choose to be clueless anyway.


Totally agree. Nothing I like better than to see the name of the business on both pick up and destination (if applicable) This is a sign of an experienced Uber pax. They know what they are doing.


----------



## Tommy Tours

Monday, In Jersey City get pinged to pick-up a parx. Pull up hit arrive since street is narrow and snow I park car one house a way. 3-4 minutes receive phone call from parx saying be out in a few minutes. Parx comes out says he going to location in Hoboken. I don't follow GPS on Uber because I feel it's a longer route.
As I approach destination parx tells me to follow GPS or instructions from passenger next time. I tell him my way was faster and you didn't say a word on what way you wanted to go. I've been taken the way you went a lot and I cost him five minutes. Well kiss my ass the ride took 11 minutes and the fare was 7.00. Oh don't forget the 8 minutes it took you to get your ass outside. Now I will remember the address and let the pinging go to someone else.


----------



## UberHammer

Tommy Tours said:


> Monday, In Jersey City get pinged to pick-up a parx. Pull up hit arrive since street is narrow and snow I park car one house a way. 3-4 minutes receive phone call from parx saying be out in a few minutes. Parx comes out says he going to location in Hoboken. I don't follow GPS on Uber because I feel it's a longer route.
> *As I approach destination parx tells me to follow GPS or instructions from passenger next time.* I tell him my way was faster and you didn't say a word on what way you wanted to go. I've been taken the way you went a lot and I cost him five minutes. Well kiss my ass the ride took 11 minutes and the fare was 7.00. Oh don't forget the 8 minutes it took you to get your ass outside. Now I will remember the address and let the pinging go to someone else.


I would have responded "don't wait 3-4 minutes after I arrive to call and tell me that you WON'T be out for a few more minutes next time", and made sure he watched me give him a 1 star rating.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

The Geek said:


> Does no one else get the "Fast Times at Ridgemont High" reference?


I did. but then I was 17 when it came out.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Truth & Facts said:


> Yeah, just like you are on the airplane, they ask you turn off your phone. When airplane mode is on, you are off the cellular network. You cannot receive call or text message. However, you can blame Uber server sucks and causes you off the network. Uber is incapable to prove whether you are in airplane mode or cellular network blind spots, or Uber server stability issue. Who knows?


In that case can you use it to avoid pings on the guarantee.


----------



## noe

Truth & Facts said:


> UberX is cheap. UberX is everyone's private driver. Tip is not necessary. Riders are spoiled already!
> 
> One day, I arrived and waited for a rider and he said to me, "Don't you know part of your job is waiting?". Thanks. I learnt it, in a unpleasant way. Here is how I deal with arrogant riders.
> 
> 1 Upon arrival, make sure to press "ARRIVE" button. The 5-minute waiting starts to count.
> 2 If it's a gated community and rider does not tell you the gate code, just take it easy.
> 3 Text the rider you arrived and waited in the gate.
> 4 If they give you the gate code and do not give you the building number, that's fine.
> 5 Text the rider you entered the gate and waited in the gate.
> 6 If they give you the building number, drive there to pick up.
> 
> Time is ticking. 5 minutes will be over soon. If after 5 minutes, I still do not see them, I simply cancel the request and choose "rider no show" to get my $6 fare. The best part is *the rider even cannot rate you* for any request cancelled by either driver or rider. Also, the cancel will not affect your *accept rate*.
> 
> Riders, you live in an apartment and pay your rent month by month. I live in a paid-off single family house and contribute my property tax to city and county. You need to learn *consideration* and *appreciation* or you will stay in your small cage for the rest of your life. What makes you being so arrogant or proud of?
> 
> *UberX is a on-demand service, not a on-command service!*
> 
> *Only begin the trip when rider gets in the car. *It's just a $0.15/minute or $9/hour in the waiting charge. Give 5 minutes grace time to rider. After 5 minutes, cancel for "rider no show", get the legitimate cancel fee, and leave. The riders are worthless for us to wait for more than 5 minutes. Cheap riders are liars too. *If you press "Begin Trip" and wait for more than 5 minutes, Uber will not pay you cancellation fee.* Why? How can you press BEGIN TRIP even riders are not in your car yet. You are violating Uber's policy and Uber will not pay you cancellation fee because of this violation.
> 
> Uber moves the cities. *We can move riders getting into our cars quickly too.
> *
> A lot of riders understand they shouldn't make you wait, but not everyone. Consider it an opportunity to teach bad riders that drivers don't appreciate sitting around.
> 
> Besides, riders can find our *car location*, *car photo*, *car color*, *license plate number*, *driver's photo* all clearly shown on their Uber app. Why they still make driver waiting? Because waiting charge at $0.15/minute is CHEAP. I hope I can give the riders *$1* and ask them standing there look silly and wait me for *6 minutes*. lol.....
> 
> Riders and Uber employees (not drivers) do not like to see this post. Many drivers *accept all requests* but leave the riders (*rating below 4.6*) waiting forever until the riders cancelled the request by themselves. Then, you will hear these funny messages from the crying riders:
> 
> Uber driver (*even don't bother call your name*), you are supposed to be here at xxxx. Are you still on the way?
> I will be late to catch my flight.....
> What happened? Did you have a flat tire? Or, in a traffic? Please call me.
> 
> The driver's job is to arrive at pin location the rider specified and *hit ARRIVED button*.
> *Waited 5+ minutes* and *cancel request* for "rider no show"
> Leave and *get $6 cancel fee* (i.e. $1.20/minute)
> 
> The rider's responsibilities are:
> 1 Give driver a correct and clear pin location or address or business name.
> 2 Get in car as fast as you can
> 
> Believe it or not. Uber or pax need driver more than driver needs them. Drive smart. Don't drive like a slave. You are your own boss.
> 
> *
> View attachment 4597
> *


The best is canceling after the 5 minute thing. Then they pinging you again and its the same deusche bag. I have had that happen a few times. Then they ask why I cancelled and I say it wasnt me.


----------



## Gemgirlla

noe said:


> The best is canceling after the 5 minute thing. Then they pinging you again and its the same deusche bag. I have had that happen a few times. Then they ask why I cancelled and I say it wasnt me.


Often I just let these go and am willing to take the hit on my acceptance rate not to have to deal w/ the person.


----------



## Lidman

The Geek said:


> Does no one else get the "Fast Times at Ridgemont High" reference?


 "people on ludes shouldn't drive"


----------



## Truth & Facts

Fuzzyelvis said:


> In that case can you use it to avoid pings on the guarantee.


Uber is a deceiving company. I do not believe their winter guarantee. I never earn the guarantee more than $50. However, few people on this forum claimed their guarantee is more than $500 a week. Liars and deceiving company are a perfect match.


----------



## Truth & Facts

noe said:


> The best is canceling after the 5 minute thing. Then they pinging you again and its the same deusche bag. I have had that happen a few times. Then they ask why I cancelled and I say it wasnt me.





Gemgirlla said:


> Often I just let these go and am willing to take the hit on my acceptance rate not to have to deal w/ the person.


To keep my accept rate always at 100%, my strategy is to accept all the request first and let pax cancel it later. I only cancel request after ARRIVED and WAITED 5+ MINUTES. If you want to avoid the same pax keep pining you, you just get OFFLINE a few minutes so that the farther driver can accept the request.


----------



## Truth & Facts

On this forum, few people brag they earn *winter guarantee more than $500 a week.*
Is a deceiving company turning into a charity organization?
How come my guarantee never exceeds $50 every week?

Drivers, speak out the truth. *How much guarantee you've earned per week*. Stop those liars misleading and alluring the innocent new drivers.


----------



## Actionjax

Truth & Facts said:


> On this forum, few people brag they earn *winter guarantee more than $500 a week.*
> Is a deceiving company turning into a charity organization?
> How come my guarantee never exceeds $50 every week?
> 
> Drivers, speak out the truth. *How much guarantee you've earned per week*. Stop those liars misleading and alluring the innocent new drivers.


Maybe you just aren't any good. I'm sure there are more than one reason you keep crying foul. Admit it...you secretly love Uber as I'm sure they were the only ones to take you in.

You have my prediction....deactivation in the next 60 days. Then you can come and whine some more about how big bad Uber hurt you again.


----------



## Disgusted Driver

Fuzzyelvis said:


> In that case can you use it to avoid pings on the guarantee.


Unfortunately that won't work. If you are not in contact with the network while waiting for a ping, they put you offline after a minute or 2.


----------



## Truth & Facts

Actionjax said:


> Maybe you just aren't any good. I'm sure there are more than one reason you keep crying foul. Admit it...you secretly love Uber as I'm sure they were the only ones to take you in.
> 
> You have my prediction....deactivation in the next 60 days. Then you can come and whine some more about how big bad Uber hurt you again.


Show and prove your winter guarantee earned instead of empty rubbish, you empty brain. lol.....
Oh my..... Please don't deactivate or ban me..... I need to bring food to the table..... lol.....
Drivers, drive smart. Don't drive like a slave. Be your own boss.
*Uber and pax need us more than we need them*. lol.....


----------



## Actionjax

Truth & Facts said:


> Show and prove your winter guarantee earned instead of empty rubbish, you empty brain. lol.....
> Oh my..... Please don't deactivate or ban me..... I need to bring food to the table..... lol.....
> Drivers, drive smart. Don't drive like a slave. Be your own boss.
> *Uber and pax need us more than we need them*. lol.....


I have shown I blow thought the guarantee. How about you show your net per hour. Hell I will even accept your Gross.

What's your point.

In the end I still make more money than you. I'm part time and have a good job that's not Uber.


----------



## Lidman

Well I'll one for uber with the ability to cancel after 5 minutes. We can charge a $4 no show fee, but since we don't take payments thru the smart app, it's very hard to enforce. It's better for us when we can get them in the car, because any stops we can charge 75cents a minute.

Truth/facts I like your posts. If I was driving uber, I would definitely follow your suggestions. Knowing me though, it might not work out so great as it would be tempting to try to get a lot of those fees at minimal gas/car usage. I'd probably get accused for "gaming the system">


----------



## stuber

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I love the call center line. Will remember that one. I got a call last night 30 secs after I left from an idiot in an apartment complex who didn't reply until 1 min before the 5 mins was up to tell me he was on his way (I called and texted upon arrival right after I hit the stopwatch). I actually had been immediately pinged when I cancelled.
> 
> Am I right that they can SEE where our car is? So why do they never know where WE are and head that way?


Yeah... I like the call center idea. Try using an exaggerated Pakistani accent to really sell it.


----------



## Actionjax

Lidman said:


> Well I'll one for uber with the ability to cancel after 5 minutes. We can charge a $4 no show fee, but since we don't take payments thru the smart app, it's very hard to enforce. It's better for us when we can get them in the car, because any stops we can charge 75cents a minute.
> 
> Truth/facts I like your posts. If I was driving uber, I would definitely follow your suggestions. Knowing me though, it might not work out so great as it would be tempting to try to get a lot of those fees at minimal gas/car usage. I'd probably get accused for "gaming the system">


You need to what's right for your market. Truth & Facts is at the ass end of the rates. He needs to do what he needs to do to survive. I kind of get why he is so bitter. But then again he still hasn't realized you don't need to sacrifice service and still make money doing it. Sometimes that extra min pays off....sometimes you get screwed. If you have a this is all that's acceptable attitude, you close off any chance to be surprised. Play each situation independent of the last.

But hey you should try and game the system...the system has been gaming you.


----------



## Disgusted Driver

Actionjax said:


> You need to what's right for your market. Truth & Facts is at the ass end of the rates. He needs to do what he needs to do to survive. I kind of get why he is so bitter. But then again he still hasn't realized you don't need to sacrifice service and still make money doing it. Sometimes that extra min pays off....sometimes you get screwed. If you have a this is all that's acceptable attitude, you close off any chance to be surprised. Play each situation independent of the last.
> 
> But hey you should try and game the system...the system has been gaming you.


I'm in the same market and I quickly realized that I can't adequately game the system to make a go of it anymore. Call my morals crazy but I would have no qualms about cheating Uber if I could but I draw the line at cheating the pax. When you accept the call and don't move, you are being dishonest and either inconveniencing the pax or possibly causing them significant hardship. What if they are late to work and lose their job because of you. It's not their fault that Uber treats us like shit. So Good for those who are able to game the guarantees and for the rest of you, take a few weeks off and hope that rates go back up. Last weekend I got outside for a few hours, collected scrap metal and made over $100. Didn't have to work 20 hours for it and it was fun.


----------



## Disgusted Driver

Truth & Facts said:


> Fellow drivers, if you want to believe the scumbag @Actionjax and the deceiving company U***, I cannot stop you.
> Below is the proof for the scumbag's credibility. If you believe his bluffing and bragging, I feel sorry for you.
> This is the scumbag's reply to a thread titled "Return property no tip"
> View attachment 4873


No need to get to the name calling. By the way, you started this thread with bullshit. In Raleigh Durham we get a $4.00 cancellation fee (not $6.00 as you stated in the subject) which means we get a lofty $3.20 when we cancel someone out if it's not their first time.


----------



## TeleSki

The Geek said:


> Does no one else get the "Fast Times at Ridgemont High" reference?


Got it, and enjoyed it! I use Fast Times references a lot at work...some of my younger co-workers don't get them..lol


----------



## UberHammer

Truth & Facts said:


> On this forum, few people brag they earn *winter guarantee more than $500 a week.*
> Is a deceiving company turning into a charity organization?
> How come my guarantee never exceeds $50 every week?
> 
> Drivers, speak out the truth. *How much guarantee you've earned per week*. Stop those liars misleading and alluring the innocent new drivers.


Last week my MISC Winter Warm Up payment was $178.71. My trip earnings was $261.28. Total pay was $439.99.
The week before that my MISC Winter Warm Up payment was $126.68. My trip earnings was $86.26. Total pay was $212.94.
The week before that my MISC Winter Warm Up payment was $226.23. My trip earnings was $73.48. Total pay was $299.71.
The week before that my MISC Winter Warm Up payment was $20.24. My trip earnings was $50.28. Total pay was $70.52. (wife was out of town over the weekend, I had the kids)
The week before that my MISC Winter Warm Up payment was $149.69. My trip earnings was $241.98. Total pay was $391.67.

If you take out the week my wife was out of town, I average $170.33 in guarantee each week, and $165.75 in trip earnings.

I don't know why your guarantee never exceeds $50 every week. The burden is on you to explain it.


----------



## Actionjax

Truth & Facts said:


> Fellow drivers, if you want to believe the scumbag @Actionjax and the deceiving company U***, I cannot stop you.
> Below is the proof for the scumbag's credibility. If you believe his bluffing and bragging, I feel sorry for you.
> This is the scumbag's reply to a thread titled "Return property no tip"
> View attachment 4873


Let me know when you are posting your Gross for last week. Then we can talk about how well you are doing.


----------



## TeleSki

Truth & Facts said:


> Show and prove your winter guarantee earned instead of empty rubbish, you empty brain. lol.....
> Oh my..... Please don't deactivate or ban me..... I need to bring food to the table..... lol.....
> Drivers, drive smart. Don't drive like a slave. Be your own boss.
> *Uber and pax need us more than we need them*. lol.....


I made $70 in guarantee. I worked no peak hours, and over half the hours were between midnight and 400 am on weeknights (lowest guarantee $16/hr). The guarantee was about 40% of my take home pay.


----------



## Truth & Facts

UberHammer said:


> Last week my MISC Winter Warm Up payment was $178.71. My trip earnings was $261.28. Total pay was $439.99.
> The week before that my MISC Winter Warm Up payment was $126.68. My trip earnings was $86.26. Total pay was $212.94.
> The week before that my MISC Winter Warm Up payment was $226.23. My trip earnings was $73.48. Total pay was $299.71.
> The week before that my MISC Winter Warm Up payment was $20.24. My trip earnings was $50.28. Total pay was $70.52. (wife was out of town over the weekend, I had the kids)
> The week before that my MISC Winter Warm Up payment was $149.69. My trip earnings was $241.98. Total pay was $391.67.
> 
> If you take out the week my wife was out of town, I average $170.33 in guarantee each week, and $165.75 in trip earnings.
> 
> I don't know why your guarantee never exceeds $50 every week. The burden is on you to explain it.


Last week my MISC Winter Warm Up payment was $42.67. Total payout was $468.42
The week before that my MISC Winter Warm Up payment was $39.12. Total payout was $590.27.
The week before that my MISC Winter Warm Up payment was $12.18. Total payout was $496.83.
The week before that my MISC Winter Warm Up payment was $0.01. Total payout was $351.22.
The week before that my MISC Winter Warm Up payment was $3.71. Total payout was $411.60.


----------



## UberHammer

Truth & Facts said:


> Last week my MISC Winter Warm Up payment was $42.67. Total payout was $468.42
> The week before that my MISC Winter Warm Up payment was $39.12. Total payout was $590.27.
> The week before that my MISC Winter Warm Up payment was $12.18. Total payout was $496.83.
> The week before that my MISC Winter Warm Up payment was $0.01. Total payout was $351.22.
> The week before that my MISC Winter Warm Up payment was $3.71. Total payout was $411.60.


If I was Uber, I would love you.


----------



## TeleSki

Truth & Facts said:


> Last week my MISC Winter Warm Up payment was $42.67. Total payout was $468.42
> The week before that my MISC Winter Warm Up payment was $39.12. Total payout was $590.27.
> The week before that my MISC Winter Warm Up payment was $12.18. Total payout was $496.83.
> The week before that my MISC Winter Warm Up payment was $0.01. Total payout was $351.22.
> The week before that my MISC Winter Warm Up payment was $3.71. Total payout was $411.60.


Looks like you're making over $500/week gross, that's why. I guess the lie is, you aren't making $500 net. They always get you with the small print. Looks like you're probably doing a lot of rides too, so losing some on the "safe rider fee".


----------



## Montgomery

Holy thread derailment Batman!!


----------



## stuber

Truth & Facts said:


> UberX is cheap. UberX is everyone's private driver. Tip is not necessary. Riders are spoiled already!
> 
> One day, I arrived and waited for a rider and he said to me, "Don't you know part of your job is waiting?". Thanks. I learnt it, in a unpleasant way. Here is how I deal with arrogant riders.
> 
> 1 Upon arrival, make sure to press "ARRIVE" button. The 5-minute waiting starts to count.
> 2 If it's a gated community and rider does not tell you the gate code, just take it easy.
> 3 Text the rider you arrived and waited in the gate.
> 4 If they give you the gate code and do not give you the building number, that's fine.
> 5 Text the rider you entered the gate and waited in the gate.
> 6 If they give you the building number, drive there to pick up.
> 
> Time is ticking. 5 minutes will be over soon. If after 5 minutes, I still do not see them, I simply cancel the request and choose "rider no show" to get my $6 fare. The best part is *the rider even cannot rate you* for any request cancelled by either driver or rider. Also, the cancel will not affect your *accept rate*.
> 
> Riders, you live in an apartment and pay your rent month by month. I live in a paid-off single family house and contribute my property tax to city and county. You need to learn *consideration* and *appreciation* or you will stay in your small cage for the rest of your life. What makes you being so arrogant or proud of?
> 
> *UberX is a on-demand service, not a on-command service!*
> 
> *Only begin the trip when rider gets in the car. *It's just a $0.15/minute or $9/hour in the waiting charge. Give 5 minutes grace time to rider. After 5 minutes, cancel for "rider no show", get the legitimate cancel fee, and leave. The riders are worthless for us to wait for more than 5 minutes. Cheap riders are liars too. *If you press "Begin Trip" and wait for more than 5 minutes, Uber will not pay you cancellation fee.* Why? How can you press BEGIN TRIP even riders are not in your car yet. You are violating Uber's policy and Uber will not pay you cancellation fee because of this violation.
> 
> Uber moves the cities. *We can move riders getting into our cars quickly too.
> *
> A lot of riders understand they shouldn't make you wait, but not everyone. Consider it an opportunity to teach bad riders that drivers don't appreciate sitting around.
> 
> Besides, riders can find our *car location*, *car photo*, *car color*, *license plate number*, *driver's photo* all clearly shown on their Uber app. Why they still make driver waiting? Because waiting charge at $0.15/minute is CHEAP. I hope I can give the riders *$1* and ask them standing there look silly and wait me for *6 minutes*. lol.....
> 
> Riders and Uber employees (not drivers) do not like to see this post. Many drivers *accept all requests* but leave the riders (*rating below 4.6*) waiting forever until the riders cancelled the request by themselves. Then, you will hear these funny messages from the crying riders:
> 
> Uber driver (*even don't bother call your name*), you are supposed to be here at xxxx. Are you still on the way?
> I will be late to catch my flight.....
> What happened? Did you have a flat tire? Or, in a traffic? Please call me.
> 
> The driver's job is to arrive at pin location the rider specified and *hit ARRIVED button*.
> *Waited 5+ minutes* and *cancel request* for "rider no show"
> Leave and *get $6 cancel fee* (i.e. $1.20/minute)
> 
> The rider's responsibilities are:
> 1 Give driver a correct and clear pin location or address or business name.
> 2 Get in car as fast as you can
> 
> *Believe it or not. Uber or pax need driver more than driver needs them. Drive smart. Don't drive like a slave. You are your own boss.*
> 
> Cancel request for "rider no show" has following advantages:
> 
> 1 Earn easy money $6 which is $1.20/minute. Uber normal pay is $0.15/minute. That is 8 times difference.
> 2 Educate riders stand on the curbside of street and wait for car approaching.
> 3 Educate riders enter correct pin location so that they don't need to run to find the Uber car.
> 4 Driver just wait in car. Riders need to come and get in your car. Their app clearly shows them the Uber car location on the map.
> 
> Drivers, just provide a safe ride and nothing more. Any extra services need to pay upfront. Don't have cash? Simply don't expect extra services. lol.....
> 
> *
> View attachment 4597
> *


Poppycock!

The nerve! No you are not paid to wait. Chauffeurs are paid to wait. Taxis are not there to wait. UBER operates like a taxi (that's why it's called UBERCAB).

If I were driving UBER X, I would do everything I could to avoid putting passengers in the car. Find a desolate location, log on, pray for a ping-free shift, and take the guarantee.


----------



## Goober

I set my Stop Watch timer to 4:50, I hit arrived a block or half a block from actual arrival...by the time I start the watch, approx. 10 seconds or so have passed based on how long it took me to start the watch from arriving and I use my best judgement.

Anyone have a tip for quickly starting the stop watch in conjunction with arriving?


----------



## Truth & Facts

Goober said:


> I set my Stop Watch timer to 4:50, I hit arrived a block or half a block from actual arrival...by the time I start the watch, approx. 10 seconds or so have passed based on how long it took me to start the watch from arriving and I use my best judgement.
> 
> Anyone have a tip for quickly starting the stop watch in conjunction with arriving?


Don't hit ARRIVED earlier than your arrival. If pax cried and asked Uber for a waiver, the shady company will please the pax and stop paying you the cancellation because you hit ARRIVED early. Be careful. The shady company works favorably toward pax, not drivers.


----------



## Actionjax

Truth & Facts said:


> Scumbag @Actionjax You have the right to keep bragging and bluffing. How many credibility do you still have? Not many people will believe you.


I let people make their own decisions on what to believe. If they want to believe it fine if not what do I really care. I don't need likes to feel wanted unlike yourself. I'm doing just fine. You can call BS to everything I say....but you still haven't posted your $ per/h numbers yet. You like to talk the talk...but the walk...well we all know that's when you hide under the rock.

Were you not bragging how you make Uber your *****...based on what I seen so far looks like you are the one getting it without the lube.


----------



## Gemgirlla

Truth & Facts said:


> To keep my accept rate always at 100%, my strategy is to accept all the request first and let pax cancel it later. I only cancel request after ARRIVED and WAITED 5+ MINUTES. If you want to avoid the same pax keep pining you, you just get OFFLINE a few minutes so that the farther driver can accept the request.


I've done that as well. The only issue with that is when I'm gunning for the guarantee I don't want to mess up my online time. I rarely don't accept, especially on Plus, so my acceptance rate is generally pretty high. I can afford to let one go for someone in this case. They are pretty likely to give a low rating, especially if they've just been charged a $10 no show fee, so I never accept again.


----------



## Gemgirlla

Disgusted Driver said:


> I'm in the same market and I quickly realized that I can't adequately game the system to make a go of it anymore. Call my morals crazy but I would have no qualms about cheating Uber if I could but I draw the line at cheating the pax. When you accept the call and don't move, you are being dishonest and either inconveniencing the pax or possibly causing them significant hardship. What if they are late to work and lose their job because of you. It's not their fault that Uber treats us like shit. So Good for those who are able to game the guarantees and for the rest of you, take a few weeks off and hope that rates go back up. Last weekend I got outside for a few hours, collected scrap metal and made over $100. Didn't have to work 20 hours for it and it was fun.


I'm with you re gaming the guarantee. It seems very dishonest to me. The guarantee is just another example Whi welfare doesn't work. It's really a disaster. However, with the x rates so low I totally understand why drivers want to drive as little as possible. Uber needs to raise the rates and so everyone get back to work. This is a lose-lose situation right now. Drivers are unhappy and paxs are unhappy. I actually hope more paxs start using other TNCs such as Lyft.


----------



## Gemgirlla

UberHammer said:


> Last week my MISC Winter Warm Up payment was $178.71. My trip earnings was $261.28. Total pay was $439.99.
> The week before that my MISC Winter Warm Up payment was $126.68. My trip earnings was $86.26. Total pay was $212.94.
> The week before that my MISC Winter Warm Up payment was $226.23. My trip earnings was $73.48. Total pay was $299.71.
> The week before that my MISC Winter Warm Up payment was $20.24. My trip earnings was $50.28. Total pay was $70.52. (wife was out of town over the weekend, I had the kids)
> The week before that my MISC Winter Warm Up payment was $149.69. My trip earnings was $241.98. Total pay was $391.67.
> 
> If you take out the week my wife was out of town, I average $170.33 in guarantee each week, and $165.75 in trip earnings.
> 
> I don't know why your guarantee never exceeds $50 every week. The burden is on you to explain it.


X Drivers in LA who drive full time seem to be getting pretty big guarantee payments as well.


----------



## Gemgirlla

Truth & Facts said:


> Don't hit ARRIVED earlier than your arrival. If pax cried and asked Uber for a waiver, the shady company will please the pax and stop paying you the cancellation because you hit ARRIVED early. Be careful. The shady company works favorably toward pax, not drivers.


I think Uber is getting better about giving drivers cancellation fees.
Recently, I got a cancellation fee on a ride before I even arrived because the pax was 10 minutes away and the pax cancelled 6 minutes after I accepted the ride and was still en route to pax. I have hit arrived when I'm very close to the pax's destination and before I actually park to notify them that I'm there. It's never been a problem.


----------



## Gemgirlla

Goober said:


> I set my Stop Watch timer to 4:50, I hit arrived a block or half a block from actual arrival...by the time I start the watch, approx. 10 seconds or so have passed based on how long it took me to start the watch from arriving and I use my best judgement.
> 
> Anyone have a tip for quickly starting the stop watch in conjunction with arriving?


I have my iPhone timer already set to 5 minutes. As soon as I hit arrive, I switch over to the timer and start it. Pretty easy.


----------



## Markisonit

Truth & Facts said:


> Last week my MISC Winter Warm Up payment was $42.67. Total payout was $468.42
> The week before that my MISC Winter Warm Up payment was $39.12. Total payout was $590.27.
> The week before that my MISC Winter Warm Up payment was $12.18. Total payout was $496.83.
> The week before that my MISC Winter Warm Up payment was $0.01. Total payout was $351.22.
> The week before that my MISC Winter Warm Up payment was $3.71. Total payout was $411.60.


WTH is a "Winter Warmup _Payment?


----------



## Truth & Facts

Markisonit said:


> WTH is a "Winter Warmup _Payment?


It is the winter guarantee program


----------



## Lidman

This thread has been very entertaining!!! A lot of "tongue n check". Should have made popcorn.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Goober said:


> I set my Stop Watch timer to 4:50, I hit arrived a block or half a block from actual arrival...by the time I start the watch, approx. 10 seconds or so have passed based on how long it took me to start the watch from arriving and I use my best judgement.
> 
> Anyone have a tip for quickly starting the stop watch in conjunction with arriving?


I have a actual stopwatch. $5 or so. Have it set so all I do is hit a button right after I hit arrive. Don't use the one on the phone.


----------



## Truth & Facts

Raider said:


> Now when i arrive, this is what i text "Hi, i'm here at the pin location you set" Then i start the stop watch...at 5:01 i cancel and take off like a bat out of hell.


Time is money. Please standardize the text message to "*ARRIVED pin @18:06*"..... When you hit ARRIVED button, Uber save a screenshot of the map showing your *car *and the *pin *and the *time stamp*. Drivers need to arrive at pin and riders need to come and get in the car. I will not drive any inches for the incorrect pin riders put in.


----------



## Actionjax

Truth & Facts said:


> Time is money. Please standardize the text message to "*ARRIVED pin @18:06*"..... When you hit ARRIVED button, Uber save a screenshot of the map showing your *car *and the *pin *and the *time stamp*. Drivers need to arrive at pin and riders need to come and get in the car. I will not drive any inches for the incorrect pin riders put in.


So what about when a rider types in their real address and the pin is 100 feet off the mark.

Should I be penalizing drivers who go to the PIN when it's a clearly marked entrance and Address displayed. It's not my fault that it's a new development and Google Maps isn't updated correct. I gave the right address and the driver should go to that address. I could care less that Uber drops the PIN in the wrong place. And the driver sits in the middle of nowhere instead of using their brain and try and go to the location entered where I am standing and waiting in -10 deg. weather.

So it's a 2 way street. You paint a brush across everyone you may find that they will start to do the same.


----------



## Truth & Facts

Use your brain. Is it EASIER for *riders identifying our car* or for *drivers guess pick the riders from the crowd*?
Drivers, arrived at pin, park car at a safe spot, wait in car and start counting the 5 minutes. Don't drive clueless.
Riders, find your car and get in ASAP.


----------



## Actionjax

Truth & Facts said:


> Use your brain. Is it EASIER for *riders identifying our car* or for *drivers guess the riders from the crowd*?
> Drivers, arrived at pin, park car at a safe spot, wait in car and start counting the 5 minutes time. Don't drive clueless.
> Riders, find your car and get in ASAP.


Why the hell should I try and find your car. Its your job to go where you are told on the app. That's not up for debate. There are no crowds at my house. With homes spread out. What you think the PAX is located in a open field? That's just ****ing stupid. And drivers who do that I can see what they do, I even give them a call and tell them to come to the address.

Some people need to stop looking at their GPS and get a brain and use it. What's next sit on the road 50 feet away form a PAX entrance when you can just drive up to their door?

You see this is where your disgust for Uber impairs your judgment for real logic. Don't make your customer the but end of your issues. They didn't create that and they are still paying you. No matter how little it is.

Just curious...have you ever used Uber to get around?


----------



## Truth & Facts

In a fine steakhouse, waiters are attentive and treat you as a king. Gratuity is automatically included in the bill or you shall tip 20% or more.
In a $7.99 buffet restaurant, a tip is not necessary and you go get everything by yourself.
UberX riders, wake up and stop day-dreaming.


----------



## Truth & Facts

Actionjax said:


> Why the hell should I try and find your car. Its your job to go where you are told on the app. That's not up for debate. There are no crowds at my house. With homes spread out. What you think the PAX is located in a open field? That's just ****ing stupid. And drivers who do that I can see what they do, I even give them a call and tell them to come to the address.
> 
> Some people need to stop looking at their GPS and get a brain and use it. What's next sit on the road 50 feet away form a PAX entrance when you can just drive up to their door?
> 
> You see this is where your disgust for Uber impairs your judgment for real logic. Don't make your customer the but end of your issues. They didn't create that and they are still paying you. No matter how little it is.
> 
> Just curious...have you ever used Uber to get around?


Calm down and hold your temper. I said, don't drive *clueless*.

If there is a valid address, go to the address to pick up. A few smart riders don't want driver knows their exact home address. Therefore, they will either use the pin location or four houses down the street to request a Uber.

If the address is not specific, go to the pin location. If the pin is in the middle of a lake, go to the lakeside instead.

I am not only driving Uber around. I *follow the rules* and **** Uber and bad riders all *legitimately*. lol.....


----------



## Actionjax

Truth & Facts said:


> In a fine steakhouse, waiters are attentive and treat you as a king. Gratuity is automatically included in the bill or you shall tip 20% or more.
> In a $7.99 buffet restaurant, a tip is not necessary and you go get everything by yourself.
> UberX riders, wake up and stop day-dreaming.


Not sure where you go for a buffet, but 10% is supposed to be the standard for tip to the person who clears your table. You aren't one of those non tipper are you?


----------



## Lidman

We'll be back after these messages.


----------



## Truth & Facts

Actionjax said:


> Not sure where you go for a buffet, but 10% is supposed to be the standard for tip to the person who clears your table. You aren't one of those non tipper are you?


I examine your rubbish word by word. You use the word "*supposed*" that means even you are not certain what you are saying. Sorry, no comment. lol.....


----------



## Actionjax

Truth & Facts said:


> I examine your rubbish word by word. You use the word "*supposed*" that means even you are not certain what you are saying. Sorry, no comment. lol.....


Well if you don't understand....will give you some lessons.

"For example, some Americans don't tip at a buffet restaurant, but it's generally good form to tip $1-2/person for wait staff just clearing several rounds of plates, to as much as 10 percent if the wait staff is refilling drinks and providing other services. "

http://www.tripadvisor.ca/Travel-g191-s606/United-States:Tipping.And.Etiquette.html

You can read the full article if you are confused.


----------



## Actionjax

Lidman said:


> We'll be back after these messages.


Long as you find it entertaining....I do at least.


----------



## Truth & Facts

Actionjax said:


> Well if you don't understand....will give you some lessons.
> 
> "For example, some Americans don't tip at a buffet restaurant, but it's generally good form to tip $1-2/person for wait staff just clearing several rounds of plates, to as much as 10 percent if the wait staff is refilling drinks and providing other services. "
> 
> http://www.tripadvisor.ca/Travel-g191-s606/United-States:Tipping.And.Etiquette.html
> 
> You can read the full article if you are confused.


lol..... two things:

1 You already agreed with me that some Americans don't tip at a buffet restaurant.
2 Wtf a Canadian knows Americans tip or not at a buffet restaurant in the U.S.? You are not an American. You are not suitable to discuss this issue.


----------



## Disgusted Driver

Truth & Facts said:


> lol..... two things:
> 
> 1 You already agreed with me that some Americans don't tip at a buffet restaurant.
> 2 Wtf a Canadian knows Americans tip or not at a buffet restaurant in the U.S.? You are not an American. You are not suitable to discuss this issue.


Can't resist jumping in. WTF do you know, you aren't an American either, or if you are your English classes in school failed you miserably.


----------



## Truth & Facts

Disgusted Driver said:


> Can't resist jumping in. WTF do you know, you aren't an American either, or if you are your English classes in school failed you miserably.


It's clearly which side you are in. You are in the deceiving side with Uber? Be honest. Are you on Uber's payroll? This is the second time I am asking you the same question. lol.....


----------



## Lidman

Although I haven't driven for uber, I always felt the pindrop on the map location was not 100% accurate but close. For example I've had occasions where I've had to pick up at 500 (anystreet) when it was one or two blocks over at 500 (anystreet), that is when the pin is useful. But when picking up at apartment complexes with multiple entrances, it's good to find out in advance which entrance to meet the pax.


----------



## Truth & Facts

Disgusted Driver said:


> Can't resist jumping in. WTF do you know, you aren't an American either, or if you are your English classes in school failed you miserably.


Ouch..... @Disgusted Driver , catching your typo error! better to say "you aren't an American either". I hope it isn't a grammar error.


----------



## Truth & Facts

Lidman said:


> Although I haven't driven for uber, I always felt the pindrop on the map location was not 100% accurate but close. For example I've had occasions where I've had to pick up at 500 (anystreet) when it was one or two blocks over at 500 (anystreet), that is when the pin is useful. But when picking up at apartment complexes with multiple entrances, it's good to find out in advance which entrance to meet the pax.


A valid address or business name always takes precedence than the pin location. Without giving a valid address, the pin location will govern. Actually, in a big apartment complex (say, more than 30 buildings), the pin location is more helpful and closer to the rider's exact location.


----------



## Actionjax

Truth & Facts said:


> lol..... two things:
> 
> 1 You already agreed with me that some Americans don't tip at a buffet restaurant.
> 2 Wtf a Canadian knows Americans tip or not at a buffet restaurant in the U.S.? You are not an American. You are not suitable to discuss this issue.


Why don't you look at the link I sent where this was from. Hell all you need to do is look at the link. United-States:Tipping.And.Etiquette.html.

We know you can't speak or write worth shit....but didn't think reading was an issue. This isn't an Canadian thing.

So let me guess....you next post will be the generic one you answer to anything I say so I will save you the trouble.

*From Truth and Facts

Fellow drivers, if you want to believe the scumbag @@Actionjax and the deceiving company U***, I cannot stop you.
Below is the proof for the scumbag's credibility. If you believe his bluffing and bragging, I feel sorry for you.
This is the scumbag's reply to a thread titled "Return property no tip"

A luck will not knock your door twice. You can count how many lucks this scumbag @@Actionjax received three times in a row. Only liars will believe that. lol.....









*


----------



## Actionjax

Disgusted Driver said:


> Can't resist jumping in. WTF do you know, you aren't an American either, or if you are your English classes in school failed you miserably.


He is part of the copy and paste generation. And he doesn't even get that right most of the time.


----------



## Truth & Facts

@Actionjax Please show the WHOLE paragraph and your original *bullshit anecdotes.*

Fellow drivers, if you want to believe the scumbag @Actionjax and the deceiving company U***, I cannot stop you.
Below is the proof for the scumbag's credibility. If you believe his bluffing and bragging, I feel sorry for you.
This is the scumbag's reply to a thread titled "Return property no tip"

A luck will not knock your door twice. You can count how many lucks this scumbag @Actionjax received *three times in a row*. Only liars will believe that. lol.....


----------



## Truth & Facts

@Disgusted Driver It's clearly which side you are in. You are in the deceiving side with Uber and @Actionjax ? Be honest. Are you on Uber's payroll? This is the second time I am asking you the same question.


----------



## Actionjax

Truth & Facts said:


> @Actionjax Please show the WHOLE paragraph.
> 
> Fellow drivers, if you want to believe the scumbag @Actionjax and the deceiving company U***, I cannot stop you.
> Below is the proof for the scumbag's credibility. If you believe his bluffing and bragging, I feel sorry for you.
> This is the scumbag's reply to a thread titled "Return property no tip"
> 
> A luck will not knock your door twice. You can count how many lucks this scumbag @Actionjax received *three times in a row*. Only liars will believe that. lol.....
> View attachment 4906


Wow...now you need glasses. Not just stupid blind too.


----------



## Truth & Facts

Actionjax said:


> Wow...now you need glasses. Not just stupid blind too.


No need glasses. Just need to refresh your memory and your original *bullshit anecdotes* on your returning lost items and bala bala bala.....
*







*


----------



## Actionjax

Truth & Facts said:


> No need glasses. Just need to refresh your memory and your original *bullshit anecdotes* on your returning lost items and bala bala bala.....
> *
> View attachment 4908
> *


Speaking of BS...is that why you moved your location from Raleigh-Durham to now Dallas? You have concerns Uber will fid out who you are? Easy to talk shit anonymously.


----------



## UPModerator

Friends. Let's think about the original topic when we post. And let's consider that we are all people, and nobody deserves personal attacks.


----------



## Truth & Facts

*Every Uber employee is allowed unlimited access to customer data*. Uber employees use a feature called "God View" that allows tracking of all Uber drivers and riders in real time. (01/23/15)
http://www.wired.com/2015/01/uber-privacy-woes-cautionary-tale/


----------



## DrJeecheroo

Riding around in circles is what I do best.


----------



## Actionjax

UPModerator said:


> Friends. Let's think about the original topic when we post. And let's consider that we are all people, and nobody deserves personal attacks.


You are right...this did kind of get out of hand.


----------



## Truth & Facts

Uber does not pay dead miles. Uber allows riders cancel request within 5 minutes for free. The result is the wasting of time and gas at the expenses of drivers.


----------



## UberHammer

To get this thread back on track, I will throw this out....

If you ordered 100 widgets, and the widget provider delivered you 90 good widgets and 10 faulty widgets, would the burden be on you to fix the faulty widgets, or is it the widget provider's problem?

Hopefully all of you answered that it's the widgets provider's problem. Obviously the customer should NOT be burdened with fixing what they bought.

Uber has made it clear that we drivers pay Uber for "leads". When a driver is sent a ping, the ping is a lead, and Uber's fees pay for the service of Uber providing the lead to the driver.

Now, if a Uber delivers 90 good leads and 10 faulty leads to a driver, would the burden be on the driver to fix the faulty leads, or is it Uber's problem?

Hopefully all of you answered that it's Uber's problem. Because it is. The driver has ZERO responsibility for the location being wrong. It's a faulty lead, and Uber needs to be held accountable. Don't believe Uber's BS that the driver should try to find the rider. THAT'S BULLSHIT!!! Uber, you are delivering faulty leads to your customer. We, the drivers, are your customer. We are buying leads from you, and TOO MANY OF THEM ARE FAULTY!!! Stop putting the burden on us to fix it. FIX YOUR F"ING PRODUCT AND GET THE LOCATION RIGHT IN THE LEAD WE ARE PAYING YOU FOR!!!!


----------



## Truth & Facts

UberHammer said:


> To get this thread back on track, I will throw this out....
> 
> If you ordered 100 widgets, and the widget provider delivered you 90 good widgets and 10 faulty widgets, would the burden be on you to fix the faulty widgets, or is it the widget provider's problem?
> 
> Hopefully all of you answered that it's the widgets provider's problem. Obviously the customer should NOT be burdened with fixing what they bought.
> 
> Uber has made it clear that we drivers pay Uber for "leads". When a driver is sent a ping, the ping is a lead, and Uber's fees pay for the service of Uber providing the lead to the driver.
> 
> Now, if a Uber delivers 90 good leads and 10 faulty leads to a driver, would the burden be on the driver to fix the faulty leads, or is it Uber's problem?
> 
> Hopefully all of you answered that it's Uber's problem. Because it is. The driver has ZERO responsibility for the location being wrong. It's a faulty lead, and Uber needs to be held accountable. Don't believe Uber's BS that the driver should try to find the rider. THAT'S BULLSHIT!!! Uber, you are delivering faulty leads to your customer. We, the drivers, are your customer. We are buying leads from you, and TOO MANY OF THEM ARE FAULTY!!! Stop putting the burden on us to fix it. FIX YOUR F"ING PRODUCT AND GET THE LOCATION RIGHT IN THE LEAD WE ARE PAYING YOU FOR!!!!


Problem is Uber called us '*Partners*'. Uber works favorably and takes good care of its *customers, the riders*. In Uber's dictionary, *drivers ≠ customers*.


----------



## UberHammer

Truth & Facts said:


> Problem is Uber called us '*Partners*'. Uber works favorably and takes good care of its *customers, the riders*. In Uber's dictionary, *drivers ≠ customers*.


The problem is much bigger than that.


----------



## Shynrix

cute thread~ i feel bad for your riderz~ except for hockey ticket boy~ he seems legit~


----------



## UberHammer

Shynrix said:


> cute thread~ i feel bad for your riderz~ except for hockey ticket boy~ he seems legit~


They're not "riders" if Uber sends the wrong location.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

[?QUOTE="Truth & Facts, post: 178277, member: 7837"]A valid address or business name always takes precedence than the pin location. Without giving a valid address, the pin location will govern. Actually, in a big apartment complex (say, more than 30 buildings), the pin location is more helpful and closer to the rider's exact location.[/QUOTE]
when the passenger has put in a business name I usually figure it's correct but a lot of times I've had what looks like an exact address and it turns out it's actually not correct unlike when it gives you a range which clearly indicates its just a pin drop in the mouth is estimating the address.so my question is how do I know if they're actually putting the correct address in or just dropping a pin in the map is trying to figure out the address for them


----------



## Truth & Facts

Fuzzyelvis said:


> when the passenger has put in a business name I usually figure it's correct but a lot of times I've had what looks like an exact address and it turns out it's actually not correct unlike when it gives you a range which clearly indicates its just a pin drop in the mouth is estimating the address.so my question is how do I know if they're actually putting the correct address in or just dropping a pin in the map is trying to figure out the address for them


There is no way that you can tell. Current Uber app can drop the pin to either a specific address or a range of street address. That means a specific address might be entered manually by riders or just a pin drop by riders. Riders need to make sure their address or pin drop is correct. We just drive there to pick up.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Truth & Facts said:


> when the passenger has put in a business name I usually figure it's correct but a lot of times I've had what looks like an exact address and it turns out it's actually not correct unlike when it gives you a range which clearly indicates its just a pin drop in the mouth is estimating the address.so my question is how do I know if they're actually putting the correct address in or just dropping a pin in the map is trying to figure out the address for them


There is no way that you can tell. Current Uber app can drop the pin to either a specific address or a range of street address. That means a specific address might be entered manually by riders or just a pin drop by riders. Riders need to make sure their address or pin drop is correct. We just drive there to pick up.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Fuzzyelvis said:


> There is no way that you can tell. Current Uber app can drop the pin to either a specific address or a range of street address. That means a specific address might be entered manually by riders or just a pin drop by riders. Riders need to make sure their address or pin drop is correct. We just drive there to pick up.


[/QUOTE]
That's what I figured. Would be nice to know if they actually inputted the address or the pin "found" it. In subdivisions often it picks the street behind them.


----------



## Shynrix

UberHammer said:


> They're not "riders" if Uber sends the wrong location.


sometimes people make mistakes~ most of the time when I pickup people who had the wrong pin spot they don't know why it came up differently~
to a new customer who hasn't used it but maybe once or twice some of these posts make it sound like ignoring their phone call and/or cancelling for the fee is the only choice

when the guarantee isn't being offered anymore we're all going to be wanting more riders & more trips, are we not?
must we chase off all the noobs who haven't completely mastered the app yet?

believe me, my absolute favorite part of the job is cancelling on someone who is a dick after they ****ed up(ie they call and are like where are you? you're at the wrong spot, that's not where I am.*aggravated sigh*/hurry up), i laugh and laugh and laugh every time they call even after I've cancelled on them
but people who don't know better & are nice about it?
[disclaimer] i will ask a customer to call another uber if im already at the place and they are 10+minutes away from the pin they dropped.



Fuzzyelvis said:


> when the passenger has put in a business name I usually figure it's correct but a lot of times I've had what looks like an exact address and it turns out it's actually not correct unlike when it gives you a range which clearly indicates its just a pin drop in the mouth is estimating the address.so my question is how do I know if they're actually putting the correct address in or just dropping a pin in the map is trying to figure out the address for them


as for address vs pin: if the pin is away from the road I'll try to get to the pin, if the address is in but the pin is right on the road or really close to it, I'll go to the address. I think if the pin is that close to road then usually they have manually put it in and google maps or w/e is estimating where it is.


----------



## UberHammer

Shynrix said:


> when the guarantee isn't being offered anymore we're all going to be wanting more riders & more trips, are we not?


No. When the guarantee is gone, I'm done driving. I'd continue driving if the rates went back up, but that's NOT going to happen.


----------



## Shynrix

Well, we who do not plan on quitting appreciate you turning away our future clients~
too many dollars going into my bank account as it is~~~~


----------



## Truth & Facts

Shynrix said:


> we're all going to be wanting more riders & more trips, are we not?


Not necessarily true. Remember, Uber does not pay dead miles. *Sometimes, the more you drive, the more you lose.* For example, drive 6 miles to pick up a $4 ride. Below is my trip records this week so far:

total 46 rides. Of which, 26 trips are less than $10.
Average 18 minutes, 9 miles and $10 per trip.


----------



## Shynrix

Sometimes you get hosed, and sometimes you get a huge trip. If you are not willing to admit on the whole that more trips is good than why are you doing trips at all? (again, when guarantee is over)


----------



## UberHammer

Shynrix said:


> Sometimes you get hosed, and sometimes you get a huge trip.


I say the same thing when inside a casino.


----------



## Truth & Facts

Shynrix said:


> Sometimes you get hosed, and sometimes you get a huge trip. If you are not willing to admit on the whole that more trips is good than why are you doing trips at all? (again, when guarantee is over)


I analyze my trip records. The odds for a short trip is much higher than a long trip. Dallas metropolitan area spreads out. Even though, the long trip fare stays around $30. Uber fare is so cheap that riders love it. Because there are more possible short trips, get the cancellation fee is worthier than driving for another (most likely) short trip.


----------



## Actionjax

Shynrix said:


> Sometimes you get hosed, and sometimes you get a huge trip. If you are not willing to admit on the whole that more trips is good than why are you doing trips at all? (again, when guarantee is over)


There is no sense arguing with some of these guys. They have their game. We have ours. And I know my game works as well.

People here will continue to say you can't make money. That's BS. You can make money.

The real question is can you make a living. From what I have seen. Not a great one.


----------



## Truth & Facts

Actionjax said:


> There is no sense arguing with some of these guys. They have their game. We have ours. And I know my game works as well.
> 
> People here will continue to say you can't make money. That's BS. You can make money.
> 
> The real question is can you make a living. From what I have seen. Not a great one.


This guy tries to say, Uber driver can make a small money but cannot make a great living. Keep it simple.....


----------



## Lidman

It's time you two kissed and made up. Come on you can do it!!!


----------



## Shynrix

UberHammer said:


> I say the same thing when inside a casino.


we're not really talking about losing money vs making money, we're talking about making a little money and making a more significant amount. This job is about the average, is it not? If you're not considering the average, I hear mcdonald's can offer a pretty steady dollar/hour rate that wont ever go down, only increase



Truth & Facts said:


> I analyze my trip records. The odd for a short trip is much higher than a long trip. Dallas metropolitan area spreads out. Even though, the long trip fare is around $30. Uber fare is so cheap that riders love it. Because there are more short trips, I prefer get the cancellation fee is worthier than driving for another (most likely) short trip.


Have you no empathy at all~? You sound like someone talking about a fckn rock. "Welp, another $6 out of their pocket(while providing literally nothing to them) is another $4.80 in mine, teehee!"
Almost like you work at a certain ride sharing service that doesn't mind offering less money to its partners as long as it results in more money for the people in charge. In which case, I guess you have learned well young padawan, maybe they have a spot in management for you.

I imagine the passengers you pickup are indeed happy about it, but I doubt any single person you've cancelled on is. Much like Uber could say "Every driver partnered with us loves or at least likes the service," because everyone that doesn't would have quit.

And seriously, if you're thinking more trips overall means more lost money overall then why are you even doing thissss?

I am curious what your 365 day stats are though, trips & gross earnings specifically. I wish hours online as well but they aren't showing that. I'm not callin you out on that, just curious what the average trip really is for you/Dallas.


----------



## UberHammer

Shynrix said:


> we're not really talking about losing money vs making money,


When I accept a ping, start driving and four minutes later the customer cancels, I lose money. When I accept a ping 18 minutes away and only get a $4 fare, I lose money. When I have a rider who wants to go to some suburb where I will never get a return trip, I lose money.

Ubering at these ridiculously low rates is very much like a casino. In fact, there are drivers who are addicted to it. They know they should quit, but that next $20+ fare gives them a rush that keeps them going for a little bit more.



> we're talking about making a little money and making a more significant amount.


If you honestly think that, then you are not in touch with your costs, and don't realize when you lose money.



> This job is about the average, is it not? If you're not considering the average, I hear mcdonald's can offer a pretty steady dollar/hour rate that wont ever go down, only increase


Unless a driver is gaming the guarantee or getting surge fares, the average is below minimum wage at these rates... so yes, one would be better off financially working for McDonalds than they would doing Uber.


----------



## Shynrix

well. different market I guess, I don't have the confidence to talk about Columbus/Dallas because I've never worked it, I don't even know the exact rates. Its not all finances though, I would have shot my dick off if I worked my old jobs as much as I do uber, its a more pleasant experience, albeit at lower pay per hour (more per week/month/year because I can spend more time at it) maybe that's why some people keep doing it for not much money. When it comes down to it, I feel if you don't get enough money&happiness from this as you would from another place, go to that place~

1) taking money from new/confused customers
2) quit & leave more work for other drivers and more surge pricing for them

Option 1 is like riding a sinking ship down and burning the life boats because they didn't keep the ship up


----------



## Actionjax

Truth & Facts said:


> This guy tries to say, Uber driver can make a small money but cannot make a great living. Keep it simple.....


I don't think they need a translation. I'm sure they get it.


----------



## Actionjax

Lidman said:


> It's time you two kissed and made up. Come on you can do it!!!


I'm done sparing with him. Mod said knock it off and I'm going to knock it off.


----------



## IndyDriver

Shynrix said:


> well. different market I guess, I don't have the confidence to talk about Columbus/Dallas because I've never worked it, I don't even know the exact rates. Its not all finances though, I would have shot my dick off if I worked my old jobs as much as I do uber, its a more pleasant experience, albeit at lower pay per hour (more per week/month/year because I can spend more time at it) maybe that's why some people keep doing it for not much money. When it comes down to it, I feel if you don't get enough money&happiness from this as you would from another place, go to that place~
> 
> 1) taking money from new/confused customers
> 2) quit & leave more work for other drivers and more surge pricing for them
> 
> Option 1 is like riding a sinking ship down and burning the life boats because they didn't keep the ship up


Connecticut still has decent rates from what I see. $1.50/mile for UberX is completely reasonable to drive for. Just watch out for the rate cuts down the road. As the price goes down, being a driver becomes much less fun.


----------



## Uber-Doober

Markisonit said:


> With the small amount of tips we get a]in addition to the exorbitant rate of our work that Uber takes, I don't think for a second that it was bad customer service. It frosts me when I drop off a customer at an airport, take his suitcase out of the car (so they won't scar up my bumper), only to watch the rental car bus driver collect tip after tip and I get bupkis.


^^^
Yup... I know what you're saying. 
Sometimes when I pick up at the port and get to the hotel, these aggressive bell men immediately roll that cart over to the car and begin to unload the luggage from the trunk. 
Now I don't open the trunk until I'm back there with the remote and if the bellman is breathing down my neck I'll tell him to get back on the curb. 
I don't want to see my tip going to those guys. They can get theirs when they get the luggage up to the room, but I get mine first. 
This is advice for anybody, whether it's Uber, a taxi, sedan or limo. 
I want anybody from the hotel to stay the f#ck away from my car and I stay in control of my pax until the pax have turned their backs on me and are walking into the hotel. I even load the baggage cart myself. 
You've gotta keep control of the situation.


----------



## Truth & Facts

UberHammer said:


> When I accept a ping, start driving and four minutes later the customer cancels, I lose money. When I accept a ping 18 minutes away and only get a $4 fare, I lose money. When I have a rider who wants to go to some suburb where I will never get a return trip, I lose money.


Uber employees, recruiters, and bad riders use a simple logic to stop us revealing the truth and facts by saying, "*Quit driving Uber if you cannot stop complaining.*" Well, I wish these people (without empathy) never ever complain their life or living. If they do, can I tell them, "End your life and go to hell if you cannot stop murmuring"?


----------



## UberHammer

Shynrix said:


> 1) taking money from new/confused drivers


Pretty crappy of Uber to do that, right?


----------



## Truth & Facts

Riders do not know the *$1 base fare goes to Uber's deep pocket*. They thought the $1 is the initial charge or the base charge for drivers.


----------



## Truth & Facts

Just give the riders an idea how cheap UberX fare is. Be humble, considerate and thankful that will keep you away from a already stressful UberX driver.
Try give the drivers hard time and you might see the immediate results:
1 Drop pin at wrong places or give an incorrect pick up address
2 Cancel the request within 5 minutes for free
3 Upon arrival, keep drivers waiting for you up to 5 minutes
4 No tips for drivers loading/unloading your f**k luggage
5 Ask drivers speeding, make illegal turns or lane change
6 Litter in the backseat, spit gum in floor carpet, spill cokes or drinks. It is not your car anyway.
7 Run errands and make frequent stops (pick up prescription, drive thru for a burger, stop by a cleaning store, etc.) for a $4 ride and no tipping.


----------



## Markisonit

Truth & Facts said:


> Just give the riders an idea how cheap UberX fare is. Be humble, considerate and thankful that will keep you away from a already stressful UberX driver.
> Try give the drivers hard time and you might see the immediate results:
> 1 Drop pin at wrong places or give an incorrect pick up address
> 2 Cancel the request within 5 minutes for free
> 3 Upon arrival, keep drivers waiting for you up to 5 minutes
> 4 No tips for drivers loading/unloading your f**k luggage
> 5 Ask drivers speeding, make illegal turns or lane change
> 6 Litter in the backseat, spit gum in floor carpet, spill cokes or drinks. It is not your car anyway.
> 7 Run errands and make frequent stops (pick up prescription, drive thru for a burger, stop by a cleaning store, etc.) for a $4 ride and no tipping.
> View attachment 4953


All makes perfect sense and we all see this numerous times on a daily basis. Then, once in every other blue moon a pax will give you a $20 tip for no reason other than he likes you or yuou performed your job. It's the "screw you" mentality from many pax that frosts me to no end.

You sit and have a nice conversation with them and answer all of the endless Uber questions so that they will understand and they get to where they are going and you get a "drive safe" or some such.

I got a whole $1 tip from a girl on a $40 fare. I felt SO blessed.


----------



## Markisonit

Uber...LISTEN UP....put a tip button on the driver app....PLEASE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Truth & Facts

Markisonit said:


> a pax will give you a $20 tip


That's too good! I only see $5 tip though.


----------



## Truth & Facts

Earn a $4 fare or a $6 legitimate cancellation fee? It's up to you.
For a $4 fare, Uber get $1.60 (40%) and you get $2.40 (60%)
For a $6 cancel fee, Uber get $1.20 (20%) and you get $4.80 (80%)


----------



## Actionjax

I think the poin


Truth & Facts said:


> Earn a $4 fare or a $6 legitimate cancellation fee? It's up to you.
> For a $4 fare, Uber get $1.60 (40%) and you get $2.40 (60%)
> For a $6 cancel fee, Uber get $1.20 (20%) and you get $4.80 (80%)
> View attachment 4987


The only issue with your math is the following.

1) Many markets are a $5 cancel not $6
2) When you lump the $1 safe rider fee in that's not the fare. Its tacked on after the fare then removed. It was never yours and was never part of a trip. Uber. Still takes it off a cancel so you get $4 in my case so that's ridiculous why they do that. No one is taking a ride.
3) Cancels in the end can hurt your bottom line as they could be potential longer rides that would net you more. You can't always look at worst case.


----------



## Truth & Facts

Well, I just presented the truth and facts. Please let drivers do their own judgments.
In Dallas, the cancellation fee is $6. Some other markets might be just $5.

Earn a $4 fare or a $6 legitimate cancellation fee? It's up to you.
For a $4 fare, Uber get $1.60 (40%) and you get *$2.40* (60%)
For a $6 cancel fee, Uber get $1.20 (20%) and you get *$4.80* (80%)
For a $5 cancel fee, Uber get $1.00 (20%) and you get *$4.00* (80%)

After arriving at the pick up address or pin drop location:

For a $4 fare, you still *need to drive* to get it.
For a cancellation fee, you *do not need to drive* any mile to get it.


----------



## Truth & Facts

Uber is teasing the drivers. This is not the first time. I often see the surrounding areas are surging price but not in my area. That's fine. I also play Uber now. Whenever the request is more than 5 minutes away, I turn off phone. The riders can wait forever or request another Uber. As being an independent contractor, I have a free will to decline or reject all the monkey business.


----------



## Kim Chi

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I have had ONE tell me exactly where he was in relation to me. ONE! do the riders get NO training with the app? They seem clueless (even the sober ones).


?????.... Does rider's get training? U r joking right? This is a job. A job to try and make $$$$ . This is business. Not high school. Wtf! Did I miss.


----------



## Truth & Facts

Riders, if you don't get in my car in 5 minutes, you will pay $6 for nothing. lol.....


----------



## flyingdingo

I did this several times last night, and only one shows the cancellation fee. The others say $0.


----------



## Actionjax

flyingdingo said:


> I did this several times last night, and only one shows the cancellation fee. The others say $0.


Don't worry most of his will be reversed by Uber. That many cancels and a few complaints by PAX it will come down to a driver issue.

When you cancel it needs to be 5 min after you hit arrived. The clock will reset when you do that.

If there are discrepancies just email the trip numbers to Uber and they will look into it.


----------



## Truth & Facts

flyingdingo said:


> I did this several times last night, and only one shows the cancellation fee. The others say $0.


To get the cancellation fee, you must follow rules below:

1 Hit ARRIVED after arrived. The 5 minutes start counting from this point.
2 Wait more than 5 minutes
3 Cancel request for "rider no show"

If you followed above rules, Uber has no reason to deny your cancellation fee.


----------



## Actionjax

Truth & Facts said:


> To get the cancellation fee, you must follow rules below:
> 
> 1 Hit ARRIVED after arrived. The 5 minutes start counting from this point.
> 2 Wait more than 5 minutes
> 3 Cancel request for "rider no show"
> 
> If you followed above rules, Uber has no reason to deny your cancellation fee.


Unless you are a always canceling on riders. Uber will find you are the issue and terminate you. Or reverse your cancels as abusive. Uber wants drivers who drive. Not people who cancel more than drive for the quick buck. You are expendable.


----------



## Markisonit

Cancelled one last night after 5 minutes of waiting. No time for that.


----------



## Heni Kaufusi

Ur wrong. The uber training video does show u to begin trip with permission from the rider with no one in the car.


----------



## OCBob

Truth & Facts said:


> To get the cancellation fee, you must follow rules below:
> 
> 1 Hit ARRIVED after arrived. The 5 minutes start counting from this point.
> 2 Wait more than 5 minutes
> 3 Cancel request for "rider no show"
> 
> If you followed above rules, Uber has no reason to deny your cancellation fee.


I would add to make sure you text the rider. I tend to do so at the 2 minute mark since I start getting pissed at the 3 minute mark. Uber needs to make it where you do not receive another request from that Pax after you bounced him after 5 minutes. What it leads to is a pissed off rider now back in the car he thought he was intitled to and his time frame. He is going to give you a shitty rating. This happens where luckily, the PAX cancels on me after he sees I am still in range and he is pissed at me. Sometimes you have to turn it off for a minute to let someone else take the a-hole.


----------



## Truth & Facts

Actionjax said:


> Unless you are a always canceling on riders. Uber will find you are the issue and terminate you. Or reverse your cancels as abusive. Uber wants drivers who drive. Not people who cancel more than drive for the quick buck. You are expendable.


Travis and I are partners, not you and I. You just stop speaking for us.

Go ask your daddy Travis to find me and terminate me. lol..... One thing you are in common, you are bluffing for what you don't know. Like father, like son. lol.....


----------



## Truth & Facts

Heni Kaufusi said:


> Ur wrong. The uber training video does show u to begin trip with permission from the rider with no one in the car.


 Unless you have rider's permission in writing (text message). If you accepted their permission to BEGIN TRIP, you agreed to wait for them at $0.15/minute. You cannot cancel request for "rider no show".

By waiting for 5 minutes, I can cancel request and get a $6 cancel fee.

If at $0.15/minute, you need to wait 40 minutes to get the $6.

I'd rather choose the 5 minutes, not the 40 minutes in waiting.


----------



## Truth & Facts

Actionjax said:


> Unless you are a always canceling on riders. Uber will find you are the issue and terminate you. Or reverse your cancels as abusive. Uber wants drivers who drive. Not people who cancel more than drive for the quick buck. You are expendable.


Go ask Uber find me and terminate me, please. Only idiots believe the so called "Ban", "Terminate", "Deactivate", "Accept Rate", "Driver Rating Below 4.7". **** off these sucker loser words. Uber counts your $1 + 20% commission more than anything else. Uber needs the driver more than drivers need it.


----------



## Heni Kaufusi

Hahhah hilarious what do you do arrive and take off?. U dont need riders permission via text. Go watch the training video. If the rider has a 4.9 or 5.0 ur probably not going to get your cancel money. They probably never canceled before.


----------



## Truth & Facts

Heni Kaufusi said:


> Hahhah hilarious what do you do arrive and take off?. U dont need riders permission via text. Go watch the training video. If the rider has a 4.9 or 5.0 ur probably not going to get your cancel money. They probably never canceled before.


 You be your own slave. I be my own boss. lol.....


----------



## Heni Kaufusi

Well this gig was supposed to be for Cancun money, its looking more like galveston money. haha you pay 90 cents a mile you get bottom of the barrel drivers. Did I used to be nice and fuzzy at 1.90 a mile ..yes. Now i have water bottles that I washout and fill with tap water and say would you like a bottle of water...twist. Drink it sucka haha


----------



## Heni Kaufusi

@truth by the way I hangout in that red zone you posted. No one calls when it surges anyways lol


----------



## Truth & Facts

Heni Kaufusi said:


> Well this gig was supposed to be for Cancun money, its looking more like galveston money. haha you pay 90 cents a mile you get bottom of the barrel drivers. Did I used to be nice and fuzzy at 1.90 a mile ..yes. Now i have water bottles that I washout and fill with tap water and say would you like a bottle of water...twist. Drink it sucka haha


 You are a decent man. I heard someone use "clean" toilet water in a 8-oz little cute bottle.


----------



## Truth & Facts

Heni Kaufusi said:


> @truth by the way I hangout in that red zone you posted. No one calls when it surges anyways lol


 I believe you. That's why I use the word "Teasing". Uber is good at it.


----------



## Heni Kaufusi

Uber has been good to me when it first started. Can't complain. Made me realize unskilled labor is not for me


----------



## flyingdingo

Heni Kaufusi said:


> Uber has been good to me when it first started. Can't complain. Made me realize unskilled labor is not for me


I feel the opposite. After working in helping professions for years, the notion of task-oriented work is very attractive.


----------



## Heni Kaufusi

I guess. If money isn't a sign of achievement. I'd trade a helping hand for decent pay rather than uber driving with all the immigrants trying to make it in this great country with uber. Poor guys but it's uber is a start.


----------



## Truth & Facts

cannot believe it. i am the only uber car in Denton, Texas. lol.....


----------



## Heni Kaufusi

Real fun $3 rides up there too


----------



## Truth & Facts

5 miles or less is too generous. My standard is 5 minutes. I accept all requests first and then stay where I am for ETA is more than 5 minutes. Riders can either wait or request another Uber. Idiot riders will wait there to miss their..... who cares? lol.....

Don't blame me. You turn on the app and see 8 cars (that is the max number to show on the tiny screen even if the available cars is 3X or 5X more than 8). With such a saturated supply, the Uber car shall be immediately available. 5 minutes is a realistic time to wait. Otherwise, the Uber app is deceiving us by exaggerating a bunch of "ghost" cars to cheat its popularity and availability.

Don't trust Uber which is indeed a deceiving company in its best.


----------



## UberXinSoFlo

Truth & Facts said:


> cannot believe it. i am the only uber car in Denton, Texas. lol.....
> View attachment 5051


I was the only car in West Palm Beach, FL.

More and more customers are asking why the wait time is so much higher now, it's hard to lie...


----------



## Truth & Facts

Before leaving the car, the pax asked, "Everything is automatically included in the charge, correct?"

I answered with an affirmative voice, "No. Tip is NOT automatically included."

The pax gave me $10 tip and appreciated my service.


----------



## Lidman

Truth & Facts said:


> Before leaving the car, the pax asked, "Everything is automatically included in the charge, correct?"
> 
> I answered with an affirmative voice, "No. Tip is NOT automatically included."
> 
> The pax gave me $10 tip and appreciated my service.


 Now that's encouraging to read!!! Now that kind of pax would get a 5 star from me..


----------



## Truth & Facts

Cheap riders are liars too. They are so CHEAP. UberX saves them.

Me: i arrived at 13:56
pax: be out in 1 min

3 mins later.....

pax: where is the car?
Me: parked on Main St. You can see my car location and other info on your app.
pax: ok. b right out

5 mins later.....

pax: I'm here. I don't see the car.

Sorry, loser. you look so cheap and ungraceful. pay $6 cancellation fee and request another Uber. lol.....


----------



## Truth & Facts

More minors are taking Uber now. Whenever I suspect their ages or their names don't match the rider's account, I ask them show ID or just get out of my ****ing car.


----------



## Truth & Facts

Trouble Getting An Uber Ride? Drivers Might Think You're A Jerk (2/18/15)
http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/20...n-uber-ride-drivers-might-think-youre-a-jerk/

Smart riders begin tipping. Let's keep riders with rating at 4.7 or below a hard time to catch a Uber. We accept request first. If rider rating is below 4.7 (inclusive), we just don't move and let them waiting forever until they cancelled the request.


----------



## UberXinSoFlo

Truth & Facts said:


> Trouble Getting An Uber Ride? Drivers Might Think You're A Jerk (2/18/15)
> http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/20...n-uber-ride-drivers-might-think-youre-a-jerk/
> 
> Smart riders begin tipping. Let's keep riders with rating at 4.7 or below a hard time to catch a Uber. We accept request first. If rider rating is below 4.7 (inclusive), we just don't move and let them waiting forever until they cancelled the request.


And then when they cancel and have their friend (with a higher rating) ping you. You then take that ride and they 1* you. Brilliant.

This goes back to the fact that most pax don't know their rating/that they even have a rating and when you 'punish' them, they have no idea why. They just get more bitter and treat the next driver worse.


----------



## john djjjoe

Truth & Facts said:


> You are a decent man. I heard someone use "clean" toilet water in a 8-oz little cute bottle.


Watch out, drivers have been deactivated purely on the basis that they were allegedly provided water bottles that were not sealed pax seems to have secretly recorded driver handing one back and showing that it was not sealed


----------



## Truth & Facts

I do hope uber can ban me or deactivate me. They simply won't. They need drivers more than drivers need uber.


----------



## Truth & Facts

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> Most of us are at $.75/mile, which means $.60 after uber cut, which means $.30 if only half ur miles are paid (typical). So you actually LOSE $.27/mile (using IRS $.57). You LOSE a little on each trip, but can try to make it up on volume! The question is does Uber actually realize that they are just prostituting their drivers, and they are losing $? Are they just knowing that there are a million more unemployed desperate dummies in line that cant do math, and need to literally "eat their car"?


Uber is prostituting their drivers? I feel the following two points are very funny but true.

1 Uber is banned in Nevada, the only state that allows prostitution but bans Uber.

2 Stripper girls pay the men's club for dancing there so that the girls can earn tips to make their living. We pay $1 plus 20% commission to drive Uber and Uber said, Tip is not required.


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers!

UberXinSoFlo said:


> I was the only car in West Palm Beach, FL.
> 
> More and more customers are asking why the wait time is so much higher now, it's hard to lie...
> 
> View attachment 5102


Ahhh ... when there are no others cars, that means that .... UR THE ONLY DUMMY LOOSING $!


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers!

Truth & Facts said:


> cannot believe it. i am the only uber car in Denton, Texas. lol.....
> View attachment 5051


Ahhh ... when there are no others cars, that means that .... UR THE ONLY DUMMY LOOSING $!


----------



## Truth & Facts

Drivers, please compare what you can earn between a $4 ride and a legitimate $6 cancellation fee.

a $4 ride
Uber takes $1 first and then 20%n of the balance $3. That is to say, $1 and $0.60, total $1.60 (40%)
You get the leftover $2.40 (60%)
You need to drive approximate 4 miles from pick up to drop off

a $6 cancel fee
Uber takes $1.20 (20%)
You get the leftover $4.80 (80%)
You don't need to drive any mile from pick up to drop off.

You can maximize (double up) your income than driving like a slave for the cheap riders with no tips. You decide it to fit your best benefits.

You might ask, what if there is a LONG ride? Well, go examine your trip record. If in the downtown area, 90% are short ride, cheap riders and no tips. The other 10% long drive, you will drive alone after drop off.

Do you want to earn a $2.40 and drive like a slave or a $4.80 gracefully? From now on, I will choose the $4.80. I have been deceived by Uber so many times and I will never trust them. As being a partner, I will focus more on my own interests just like my partner (Uber) does. Let's play a clean and fair game.


----------



## Truth & Facts

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> Ahhh ... when there are no others cars, that means that .... UR THE ONLY DUMMY LOOSING $!


Just wondering why there is no price surging? Simply the supply is larger than the demand, i.e. 1 Uber car is more than 0 request. lol.....


----------



## UberXinSoFlo

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> Ahhh ... when there are no others cars, that means that .... UR THE ONLY DUMMY LOOSING $!


Nope, I stayed busy the entire time, did quite well. Not that you care, you're just here to trollololol


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers!

UberXinSoFlo said:


> Nope, I stayed busy the entire time, did quite well. Not that you care, you're just here to trollololol


Did quite well, losing $?
This is the real & painful math ... Smartass!
Yes, $.57/mile to operate ur car is totally real, you arent really "earning" any money, you are just "eating your car" one bite at a time. Your car is just loaning you money, and you are just rationalizing it as an "hourly wage earned", that simple. At $1.20/mile ur working for free, cuz half your miles have no paying pax, so ur netting about $.46/mile after uber cut. The $.57 includes gas ($.10), oil, tires, brakes, hoses, belts ... Etc.($.05), repairs ($.05). (Actually, insurance is not part of this number, that is personal) Now take a $35K car, and call it dead at 100,000 miles, thats $.35/mile. There you go, pretty simple. Once over 100,000 miles, repairs will be north of $.35/mile anyway.
Even if you drive a shitty old beater, ur gonna be maybe $.05-.10 cheaper, is all. If your not north of $1.50/mile you're losing money, that simple. One of my buddies tried using an older Blazer, he thought he was "killing it" grossing about $700/week ($400 net after uber cut & gas). After his very first month of Ubering and "hitting it hard", he had a $1200 repair bill on his beater! Haha, he worked for free ... Aaaarg.


----------



## UberXinSoFlo

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> Did quite well, losing $?
> This is the real & painful math ... Smartass!
> Yes, $.57/mile to operate ur car is totally real, you arent really "earning" any money, you are just "eating your car" one bite at a time. Your car is just loaning you money, and you are just rationalizing it as an "hourly wage earned", that simple. At $1.20/mile ur working for free, cuz half your miles have no paying pax, so ur netting about $.46/mile after uber cut. The $.57 includes gas ($.10), oil, tires, brakes, hoses, belts ... Etc.($.05), repairs ($.05). (Actually, insurance is not part of this number, that is personal) Now take a $35K car, and call it dead at 100,000 miles, thats $.35/mile. There you go, pretty simple. Once over 100,000 miles, repairs will be north of $.35/mile anyway.
> Even if you drive a shitty old beater, ur gonna be maybe $.05-.10 cheaper, is all. If your not north of $1.50/mile you're losing money, that simple. One of my buddies tried using an older Blazer, he thought he was "killing it" grossing about $700/week ($400 net after uber cut & gas). After his very first month of Ubering and "hitting it hard", he had a $1200 repair bill on his beater! Haha, he worked for free ... Aaaarg.


Didn't read this, no point.

Have you looked into how the guarantees work? I average $1.50/mile, that's including my dead miles. So yes, I am making $. More than before the rate cut actually.


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers!

Truth & Facts said:


> Just wondering why there is no price surging? Simply the supply is larger than the demand, i.e. 1 Uber car is more than 0 request. lol.....


I have wondered about this also. Their probably has to be some minimum number of unanswered requests, like 10, in order to trigger a surge?


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers!

UberXinSoFlo said:


> Didn't read this, no point.
> 
> Have you looked into how the guarantees work? I average $1.50/mile, that's including my dead miles. So yes, I am making $. More than before the rate cut actually.


Didn't want to read the truth? Well, you are exactly the dummy that uber is looking for. Got your head in the sand while you're losing your ass LOL The guarantees are absolute garbage, almost impossible to qualify and u have to live like a vampire driving every night till 3 AM have fun with that! LOL


----------



## UberXinSoFlo

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> Didn't want to read the truth? Well, you are exactly the dummy that uber is looking for. Got your head in the sand while you're losing your ass LOL The guarantees are absolute garbage, almost impossible to qualify and u have to live like a vampire driving every night till 3 AM have fun with that! LOL


How is $1.5/mile, including dead miles, bad?

Again, you should actually learn how it works.. my check is 60+% guarantees. You do have to track everything, but if you do it right, it works very well. My check is for more than my total fares, uber loses $ on me each week. I haven't missed out on a single guarantee yet.

Edit: I read your post above now. I should clarify that I am getting, on average, $1.5/mile after uber's cut, including dead miles. So if I drive 100 miles, from the time I left my house to the time I return, I'm getting $150 towards my check for that day.

Since I began with uber I've put about 9k miles on my car (including some personal use) and my checks have totaled about $11k (as I said before, I was making less before the fare cut and introduction of guarantees). My car has over 120k miles, the addition of the 9k miles means almost nothing to resale value. Yes, it is wear on my car's components, but no where near the $11k I've received.

So please explain how, in my situation, that I'm getting screwed?


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers!

UberXinSoFlo said:


> How is $1.5/mile, including dead miles, bad?
> 
> Again, you should actually learn how it works.. my check is 60+% guarantees. You do have to track everything, but if you do it right, it works very well. My check is for more than my total fares, uber loses $ on me each week. I haven't missed out on a single guarantee yet.
> 
> Edit: I read your post above now. I should clarify that I am getting, on average, $1.5/mile after uber's cut, including dead miles. So if I drive 100 miles, from the time I left my house to the time I return, I'm getting $150 towards my check for that day.
> 
> Since I began with uber I've put about 9k miles on my car (including some personal use) and my checks have totaled about $11k (as I said before, I was making less before the fare cut and introduction of guarantees). My car has over 120k miles, the addition of the 9k miles means almost nothing to resale value. Yes, it is wear on my car's components, but no where near the $11k I've received.
> 
> So please explain how, in my situation, that I'm getting screwed?


I guess you are doing ok by gaming the guarantees for now, but you do understand they are very temporary. I could never live like that (vampire), at least here you have to do 6 8hr shifts all till 3am (picking up pukers) to qualify. No thanks!


----------



## UberXinSoFlo

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> I guess you are doing ok by gaming the guarantees for now, but you do understand they are very temporary. I could never live like that (vampire), at least here you have to do 6 8hr shifts all till 3am (picking up pukers) to qualify. No thanks!


I understand that it's temporary, I'm out when the guarantees are.

Since so many drivers can't figure out the guarantee game and have quit, I can work the hours I want and still get the calls I want. Reference the pic I posted above. Approaching 1k trips, no pukers. I've had a couple that I thought might and canceled before letting them in.


----------



## flyingdingo

UberXinSoFlo said:


> I understand that it's temporary, I'm out when the guarantees are.
> 
> Since so many drivers can't figure out the guarantee game and have quit, I can work the hours I want and still get the calls I want. Reference the pic I posted above. Approaching 1k trips, no pukers. I've had a couple that I thought might and canceled before letting them in.


I hate the guarantee. It shouldn't be a game. Either give it to us or don't, but stop trying to trick us. Why not just pay more, and, Uber, next time you cut the fares, you guys absorb it. Not us.


----------



## OCBob

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> Ahhh ... when there are no others cars, that means that .... UR THE ONLY* DUMMY LOOSING* $!


See bold. This is so ironic that I believe most would add one more dummy to this list.


----------



## OCBob

flyingdingo said:


> I hate the guarantee. It shouldn't be a game. Either give it to us or don't, but stop trying to trick us. Why not just pay more, and, Uber, next time you cut the fares, you guys absorb it. Not us.


We just got email last night that guarantees are extended in LA. Parts of OC are surging right now in middle of the Saturday at the rate it was in November- January. Just bring it back up to at least that level and give the PAX tip option.


----------



## UberXinSoFlo

OCBob said:


> We just got email last night that guarantees are extended in LA. Parts of OC are surging right now in middle of the Saturday at the rate it was in November- January. Just bring it back up to at least that level and give the PAX tip option.


That's the issue, the dense areas, where drivers actually stay busy surge and do well; however the less dense places, where drivers get less trips and have to drive further to get a pax, never surges. It's the latter group that is really suffering with these rate cuts. Also, pax have no idea what the rates are but are so upset seeing surges. Uber can reduce the rates another 50% and pax will still be upset seeing 1.4x surges.

I don't think the surges will go away for a while. I doubt there are many X drivers making that much over the guarantees. If you are, then you need to learn the game.


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers!

OCBob said:


> See bold. This is so ironic that I believe most would add one more dummy to this list.


Haha, I am using the dictation feature, so its SIRI's fault!


----------



## OCBob

OCBob said:


> We just got email last night that guarantees are extended in LA. Parts of OC are surging at the rate it was in November- January. Just bring it back up to at least that level and give the PAX tip option.





UberXinSoFlo said:


> That's the issue, the dense areas, where drivers actually stay busy surge and do well; however the less dense places, where drivers get less trips and have to drive further to get a pax, never surges. It's the latter group that is really suffering with these rate cuts. Also, pax have no idea what the rates are but are so upset seeing surges. Uber can reduce the rates another 50% and pax will still be upset seeing 1.4x surges.
> 
> I don't think the surges will go away for a while. I doubt there are many X drivers making that much over the guarantees. If you are, then you need to learn the game.


I only turn on my app at the top of the hour. Why work during an hour that can hurt your guarantee bottom line? If you start off in a honey hole, there is no reason to start when guarantees don't count as you might sit for 50 minutes but then get pulled out at 3:50 in the afternoon and now you are exposed to the riders without any ping protection. Uber lowered rates but gave us the Guarantees. I am going to use it for my benefit.


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers!

OCBob said:


> I only turn on my app at the top of the hour. Why work during an hour that can hurt your guarantee bottom line? If you start off in a honey hole, there is no reason to start when guarantees don't count as you might sit for 50 minutes but then get pulled out at 3:50 in the afternoon and now you are exposed to the riders without any ping protection. Uber lowered rates but gave us the Guarantees. I am going to use it for my benefit.


I read that the guarantees dont actually use the "clock hour", just a "50 minute anytime cycle".
You only have to be online for 50 out of any 60 minutes, not the hole 60.
The guarantees are BS anyway, at least here you have to live like a vampire to qualify.
You must work 7pm-3am, 6 days/week, NO THANKS!
The guarantees are about to end anyway.


----------



## UberXinSoFlo

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> I read that the guarantees dont actually use the "clock hour", just a "50 minute anytime cycle".
> The guarantees are BS anyway, at least here you have to live like a vampire to qualify.
> You must work 7pm-3am, 6 days/week, NO THANKS!
> The guarantees are about to end anyway.


You have to average 50 mins off each hour worked. So if you work 3:30pm to 5:30pm then you averaged 40 mins. Because you worked 2 hours out of the 3 (3pm-6pm). So you want to log on at the bottom of the hour and log out at the top of the hour, ie do 3:05pm-4:55pm. This way you worked 1hr and 50 mins out of the 2 hours, so you averaged 55 mins each hour.

The hourly pay is based off total time logged on, this has nothing to do with the 50 mins issue.


----------



## Truth & Facts

Uber and pax need us more than we need them. It is sleeting outside and I am Uber ON. I accept all the request and then keep pax waiting until they cancel request by themselves. Most of the pax are very hopeful and believe their private driver (slave) is on the way to give them a safe ride. They keep their car safe and clean in the garage or under the shade but put all the road risks and dangers on Uber drivers. They are so smart but ended with a desperate, hopeless waiting and then a give up. My best wishes for pax not missing any important schedule in this severe weather. Pax, better trust YOURSELVES! Uber is on demand but not a guarantee service. Clear? Losers!


----------



## Actionjax

54 days and counting.


----------



## Truth & Facts

C'mon, ban me or deactivate me, please.
Uber won't?! Uber needs my $1 and 20% contribution?
lol.....

p.s. I am waiting for Uber IPO and will short sell their stocks.


----------



## Actionjax

Truth & Facts said:


> C'mon, ban me or deactivate me, please.
> Uber won't?! Uber needs my $1 and 20% contribution?
> lol.....
> 
> p.s. I am waiting for Uber IPO and will short sell their stocks.


You need money for that. And you don't have the scratch to cover it. That's why you are driving. (Or canceling). Like usual all talk.

54 Days. Your value is in your own head.


----------



## Truth & Facts

It's so hilarious! Instead of giving $500 for a driver referral, Uber takes back $1,000 from the driver. wtf!
@Actionjax the Uber CSR, would you dare to explain this ****ing details?


----------



## Actionjax

Truth & Facts said:


> It's so hilarious! Instead of giving $500 for a driver referral, Uber takes back $1,000 from the driver. wtf!
> @Actionjax the Uber CSR, would you dare to explain this ****ing details?
> View attachment 5301


If you read it it's in the details. So no need to explain. I just hope it was you.


----------



## Truth & Facts

Actionjax said:


> If you read it it's in the details. So no need to explain. I just hope it was you.


@Actionjax Uber did not reward the driver for $1,000. How come Uber can deduct $1,000 from the driver? wtf is this Uber math? dare to explain in details, you Uber CSR!


----------



## UberHammer

Truth & Facts said:


> @Actionjax Uber did not reward the driver for $1,000. How come Uber can deduct $1,000 from the driver? wtf is this Uber math? dare to explain in details, you Uber CSR!


With Uber it's one step forward, then two steps back.

Here's $500.... oh wait, we need to take $1000 back.


----------



## Actionjax

UberHammer said:


> With Uber it's one step forward, then two steps back.
> 
> Here's $500.... oh wait, we need to take $1000 back.


Could just be an error...those do happen. Also what if the sign up was $1000 in that market. I don't see what was paid so it's not an accurate picture to comment on.


----------



## Truth & Facts

My goal is to bring Uber down and trash cheap dirty riders to hell.

I will follow the rules and fight with Uber ans its cheap dirty riders.
Stay tuned for the know-how to play the game legitimately.

I joined this forum on 1/14/15 and will continuously share the experiences with other drivers. The days of Uber can be numbered.


----------



## gman

I cancelled on my first tardy rider today, didn't work out so well for me.

Normally I don't mind waiting, especially if I'm working the guarantee, as waiting means no new pings. However this morning after several riders made me wait I guess I just wasn't in the mood. After waiting about 5 minutes I texted the rider to say I was here and to verify the address. After about another three minutes I figured that's plenty and cancelled the trip and drove off and went offline so I wouldn't get his new request if he made one. 

While offline he starts texting me about I'm a dick and I only waited one minute. I replied how long I waited and that I texted him to confirm the address and got no reply. After a couple of back and forth texts he says I'm a piece of shit, and that I have his address, feel free to come by anytime. 

So now I'm afraid to go back online because there aren't many drivers around, and I don't want to be matched with him again. I'm also a little worried that he might have a friend request one and get me that way. Finally after about 15 minutes I feel it's safe to go back online and fortunately my next request is from a different city. After that I ended up working out of the area.

Anyway I don't think it was worth all the stress for $5. Don't think I will be doing that again.


----------



## CLAkid

Truth & Facts said:


> UberX is cheap. UberX is everyone's private driver. Tip is not necessary. Riders are spoiled already!
> 
> One day, I arrived and waited for a rider and he said to me, "Don't you know part of your job is waiting?". Thanks. I learnt it, in a unpleasant way. Here is how I deal with arrogant riders.
> 
> 1 Upon arrival, make sure to press "ARRIVE" button. The 5-minute waiting starts to count.
> 2 If it's a gated community and rider does not tell you the gate code, just take it easy.
> 3 Text the rider you arrived and waited in the gate.
> 4 If they give you the gate code and do not give you the building number, that's fine.
> 5 Text the rider you entered the gate and waited in the gate.
> 6 If they give you the building number, drive there to pick up.
> 
> Time is ticking. 5 minutes will be over soon. If after 5 minutes, I still do not see them, I simply cancel the request and choose "rider no show" to get my $6 fare. The best part is *the rider even cannot rate you* for any request cancelled by either driver or rider. Also, this legitimate cancellation will not affect your *accept rate*.
> 
> Riders, you live in an apartment and pay your rent month by month. I live in a paid-off single family house and contribute my property tax to city and county. You need to learn *consideration* and *appreciation* or you will stay in your small cage for the rest of your life. What makes you being so arrogant or proud of?
> 
> *UberX is a on-demand service, not a on-command service!*
> 
> *Only begin the trip when rider gets in the car. *It's just a $0.15/minute or $9/hour in the waiting charge. Give 5 minutes grace time to rider. After 5 minutes, cancel for "rider no show", get the legitimate cancel fee, and leave. The riders are worthless for us to wait for more than 5 minutes. Cheap riders are liars too. *If you press "Begin Trip" and wait for more than 5 minutes, Uber will not pay you cancellation fee.* Why? How can you press BEGIN TRIP even riders are not in your car yet. You are violating Uber's policy and Uber will not pay you cancellation fee because of this violation.
> 
> Uber moves the cities. *We can move riders getting into our cars quickly too.
> *
> A lot of riders understand they shouldn't make you wait, but not everyone. Consider it an opportunity to teach bad riders that drivers don't appreciate sitting around.
> 
> Besides, riders can find our *car location*, *car photo*, *car color*, *license plate number*, *driver's photo* all clearly shown on their Uber app. Why they still make driver waiting? Because waiting charge at $0.15/minute is CHEAP. I hope I can give the riders *$1* and ask them standing there look silly and wait me for *6 minutes*. lol.....
> 
> Riders and Uber employees (not drivers) do not like to see this post. Many drivers *accept all requests* but leave the riders (*rating below 4.6*) waiting forever until the riders cancelled the request by themselves.
> 
> A *rider's low rating* can make it harder for you to find a driver willing to pick you up. If riders want to get a good rating, make sure you actually are where your pin is on the map, don't try to squeeze in extra riders, be ready when they arrive, and avoid eating, drinking, or smoking in their vehicles.
> 
> The driver's job is to arrive at pin location the rider specified and *hit ARRIVED button*.
> *Waited 5+ minutes* and *cancel request* for "rider no show"
> Leave and *get $6 cancel fee* (i.e. $1.20/minute)
> 
> The rider's responsibilities are:
> 1 Give driver a correct and clear pin location or address or business name.
> 2 Get in car as fast as you can
> 
> *Believe it or not. Uber or pax need driver more than driver needs them. Drive smart. Don't drive like a slave. You are your own boss.*
> 
> Cancel request for "rider no show" has following advantages:
> 
> 1 Earn easy money $6 which is $1.20/minute. Uber normal pay is $0.15/minute. That is 8 times difference.
> 2 Educate riders stand on the curbside of street and wait for car approaching.
> 3 Educate riders enter correct pin location so that they don't need to run to find the Uber car.
> 4 Driver just wait in car. Riders need to come and get in your car. Their app clearly shows them the Uber car location on the map.
> 
> Drivers, just provide a safe ride and nothing more. Any extra services need to pay upfront. Don't have cash? Simply don't ask or expect extra services. lol.....
> 
> I said, don't drive *clueless*. Is it EASIER for *riders identifying our car* or for *drivers guess pick the riders from the crowd*?
> 
> If there is a valid address, go to the address to pick up. A few smart riders don't want driver knows their exact home address. Therefore, they will either use the approximate pin drop or four houses down the street to request a Uber.
> 
> If the address is not specific, go to the pin location. If the pin is in the middle of a lake, go to the lakeside instead.
> 
> Riders, please only *request a Uber when you need it. *Do not request it early and keep drivers waiting. *Parking is not easy all the time.* You can watch the car moving and approaching to you. Based on the *ETA* shown, you have the best judgment to go outside and stand on the curbside to wait for your Uber. Based on the *model, color and licence plate number*, you can easily spot out your Uber and hop in ASAP. If you don't have *empathy*, just ignore these advises and do your way. You might bounce into a bad driver one day. Good luck to you.
> 
> Drivers, When you accept a ping, start driving and four (4) minutes later the customer *cancels*, you lose money. When you accept a ping 18 minutes away and only get a *$4 fare*, you lose money. When you have a rider who wants to go to some *suburb* where you will never get a return trip, you lose your time and gas. Sometimes, *drive more means lose more.* Be your own boss and make good judgment to minimize your cost (waste) and thus maximize your earning.
> 
> Less time waiting = *higher earnings*? In Uber's dictionary, *earnings = fares*
> 
> Driver's *real earning* is:
> 
> *Fare* - *$1* - *20% Uber commission* - *gas - maintenance* - *repairs* - *car's depreciation* - *insurance *- *income tax* - *time online (Uber On)*
> 
> Uber employees, recruiters, and bad riders use a simple logic to stop us revealing the truth and facts by saying, "*Quit driving Uber if you cannot stop complaining.*" Well, I wish these people (without empathy) never ever complain their life or living. If they do, can I tell them, "End your life and go to hell if you cannot stop complaining"?
> 
> Earn a $4 fare or a $6 legitimate cancellation fee? It's up to you.
> For a $4 fare, Uber get *$1.60 (40%)* and you get *$2.40 (60%)*
> For a $6 cancel fee, Uber get *$1.20 (20%)* and you get *$4.80 (80%)*
> 
> *
> View attachment 4597
> *


Uber should not be taking any percentage from the cancellation fee because no ride was taken. Lyft lets you keep the entire fee.


----------



## Actionjax

gman said:


> I cancelled on my first tardy rider today, didn't work out so well for me.
> 
> Normally I don't mind waiting, especially if I'm working the guarantee, as waiting means no new pings. However this morning after several riders made me wait I guess I just wasn't in the mood. After waiting about 5 minutes I texted the rider to say I was here and to verify the address. After about another three minutes I figured that's plenty and cancelled the trip and drove off and went offline so I wouldn't get his new request if he made one.
> 
> While offline he starts texting me about I'm a dick and I only waited one minute. I replied how long I waited and that I texted him to confirm the address and got no reply. After a couple of back and forth texts he says I'm a piece of shit, and that I have his address, feel free to come by anytime.
> 
> So now I'm afraid to go back online because there aren't many drivers around, and I don't want to be matched with him again. I'm also a little worried that he might have a friend request one and get me that way. Finally after about 15 minutes I feel it's safe to go back online and fortunately my next request is from a different city. After that I ended up working out of the area.
> 
> Anyway I don't think it was worth all the stress for $5. Don't think I will be doing that again.


Just report the individual to uber for harassment. They will have his texts on record' they will deal with it on your behalf. No need to worry.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

gman said:


> I cancelled on my first tardy rider today, didn't work out so well for me.
> 
> Normally I don't mind waiting, especially if I'm working the guarantee, as waiting means no new pings. However this morning after several riders made me wait I guess I just wasn't in the mood. After waiting about 5 minutes I texted the rider to say I was here and to verify the address. After about another three minutes I figured that's plenty and cancelled the trip and drove off and went offline so I wouldn't get his new request if he made one.
> 
> While offline he starts texting me about I'm a dick and I only waited one minute. I replied how long I waited and that I texted him to confirm the address and got no reply. After a couple of back and forth texts he says I'm a piece of shit, and that I have his address, feel free to come by anytime.
> 
> So now I'm afraid to go back online because there aren't many drivers around, and I don't want to be matched with him again. I'm also a little worried that he might have a friend request one and get me that way. Finally after about 15 minutes I feel it's safe to go back online and fortunately my next request is from a different city. After that I ended up working out of the area.
> 
> Anyway I don't think it was worth all the stress for $5. Don't think I will be doing that again.


Geez. Just tell him it's uber policy and the ride is automatically cancelled after 5 mins. I do that and they assume uber does it and don't realize I AM the one automatically cancelling. If you get pinged again just accept and drive away from him until you have a good distance.

Don't argue. Just keep saying it's a new policy uber has implemented as they don't want us waiting around. I've had 2 idiots like this and did go back and get them when I was pinged again and my rating wasn't even hurt. I just apologize profusely about the new policy uber has "implemented" and they blame it all on uber. And I lie and say I'd obviously much rather pick someone up than drive there only to end up with a very small cancellation fee.


----------



## UberHammer

gman said:


> I cancelled on my first tardy rider today, didn't work out so well for me.
> 
> Normally I don't mind waiting, especially if I'm working the guarantee, as waiting means no new pings. However this morning after several riders made me wait I guess I just wasn't in the mood. After waiting about 5 minutes I texted the rider to say I was here and to verify the address. After about another three minutes I figured that's plenty and cancelled the trip and drove off and went offline so I wouldn't get his new request if he made one.
> 
> While offline he starts texting me about I'm a dick and I only waited one minute. *I replied* how long I waited and that I texted him to confirm the address and got no reply. After a couple of back and forth texts he says I'm a piece of shit, and that I have his address, feel free to come by anytime.
> 
> So now I'm afraid to go back online because there aren't many drivers around, and I don't want to be matched with him again. I'm also a little worried that he might have a friend request one and get me that way. Finally after about 15 minutes I feel it's safe to go back online and fortunately my next request is from a different city. After that I ended up working out of the area.
> 
> Anyway I don't think it was worth all the stress for $5. Don't think I will be doing that again.


The bolded is your mistake. Don't reply. First of all there's no need to. It's a cancel. It can't be undone. Second of all, you will never convince him you were right, so why even waste your time and effort trying. Just ignore him and move on.


----------



## Actionjax

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Geez. Just tell him it's uber policy and the ride is automatically cancelled after 5 mins. I do that and they assume uber does it and don't realize I AM the one automatically cancelling. If you get pinged again just accept and drive away from him until you have a good distance.
> 
> Don't argue. Just keep saying it's a new policy uber has implemented as they don't want us waiting around. I've had 2 idiots like this and did go back and get them when I was pinged again and my rating wasn't even hurt. I just apologize profusely about the new policy uber has "implemented" and they blame it all on uber. And I lie and say I'd obviously much rather pick someone up than drive there only to end up with a very small cancellation fee.


I use the exact same line. Treat it the same way. Its not me its Uber.


----------



## Raider

When pax complain I left I usually mess with them...it's funny how they make you wait for them and yet they can't come out a little early to wait for you...I take uber a lot and I'm always ready by the time the drivers pull up. I treat people the same way I'd wanna be treated


----------



## Uber-Doober

Actionjax said:


> I use the exact same line. Treat it the same way. Its not me its Uber.


^^^
Yup, put it right back on Uber. 
They have no hesitation to put it on you. 
Just say that the app told you to leave.


----------



## socalfusions1

Truth & Facts said:


> Many drivers *accept all requests* but leave the riders (*rating below 4.6*) waiting forever until the riders cancelled the request by themselves.
> 
> *
> View attachment 4597
> *


Is this what would be considered "gaming no show fees?" I could see this being profitable if you didn't drive to far (do you have to have to drive to their location or near it?) and if the riders didn't take too long to cancel (does it matter if you cancel by selecting rider no show?). What would stop drivers from accepting every request then immediately hitting rider no show or waiting the 5 minutes then hitting rider no show / letting rider hit cancel while they sit parked or drive a minimum distance to make it appear they drove to the rider?


----------



## SydX

Getting the cancellation fee is hit and miss. Ive had some paid and some paid then to be reversed by Uber. 
I had rider whom i wasted over 15mins to try to get her because apparently her app wasnt working properly. After picking her up she gets in and starts giving me attitude and putting the blame on me... I kicked her out and cancelled as rider requested!! Got the cancel fee then Uber reversed it!! Im wondering whats the difference between rider not showing up after 5mins or wasting our time over 5mins.... Obviously Uber doesnt care less


----------



## Markisonit

If pax cance


socalfusions1 said:


> Is this what would be considered "gaming no show fees?" I could see this being profitable if you didn't drive to far (do you have to have to drive to their location or near it?) and if the riders didn't take too long to cancel (does it matter if you cancel by selecting rider no show?). What would stop drivers from accepting every request then immediately hitting rider no show or waiting the 5 minutes then hitting rider no show / letting rider hit cancel while they sit parked or drive a minimum distance to make it appear they drove to the rider?


If PAX cancels after 5 minutes of request, you normally get paid a cancellation fee as well.


----------



## Truth & Facts

Uber Quits Anchorage, Sued In Oregon
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/03/06/uber-anchorage-oregon-lawsuit_n_6820966.html


----------



## Truth & Facts

A partnership between United Nations Women and Uber to create one million jobs for women by 2020 lasted only 8 days  before UN Women backed away from it, citing that Uber drivers jobs are low-paying and unstable.
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ellenhuet/2015/03/20/un-women-backs-away-from-uber-partnership/


----------



## Holy-Ryu

Truth & Facts said:


> UberX is cheap. UberX is everyone's private driver. Tip is not necessary. Riders are spoiled already!
> 
> One day, I arrived and waited for a rider and he said to me, "Don't you know part of your job is waiting?". Thanks. I learnt it, in a unpleasant way. Here is how I deal with arrogant riders.
> 
> 1 Upon arrival, make sure to press "ARRIVE" button. The 5-minute waiting starts to count.
> 2 If it's a gated community and rider does not tell you the gate code, just take it easy.
> 3 Text the rider you arrived and waited in the gate.
> 4 If they give you the gate code and do not give you the building number, that's fine.
> 5 Text the rider you entered the gate and waited in the gate.
> 6 If they give you the building number, drive there to pick up.
> 
> Time is ticking. 5 minutes will be over soon. If after 5 minutes, I still do not see them, I simply cancel the request and choose "rider no show" to get my $6 fare. The best part is *the rider even cannot rate you* for any request cancelled by either driver or rider. Also, this legitimate cancellation will not affect your *accept rate*.
> 
> Riders, you live in an apartment and pay your rent month by month. I live in a paid-off single family house and contribute my property tax to city and county. You need to learn *consideration* and *appreciation* or you will stay in your small cage for the rest of your life. What makes you being so arrogant or proud of?
> 
> *UberX is a on-demand service, not a on-command service!*
> 
> *Only begin the trip when rider gets in the car. *It's just a $0.15/minute or $9/hour in the waiting charge. Give 5 minutes grace time to rider. After 5 minutes, cancel for "rider no show", get the legitimate cancel fee, and leave. The riders are worthless for us to wait for more than 5 minutes. Cheap riders are liars too. *If you press "Begin Trip" and wait for more than 5 minutes, Uber will not pay you cancellation fee.* Why? How can you press BEGIN TRIP even riders are not in your car yet. You are violating Uber's policy and Uber will not pay you cancellation fee because of this violation.
> 
> Uber moves the cities. *We can move riders getting into our cars quickly too.
> *
> A lot of riders understand they shouldn't make you wait, but not everyone. Consider it an opportunity to teach bad riders that drivers don't appreciate sitting around.
> 
> Besides, riders can find our *car location*, *car photo*, *car color*, *license plate number*, *driver's photo* all clearly shown on their Uber app. Why they still make driver waiting? Because waiting charge at $0.15/minute is CHEAP. I hope I can give the riders *$1* and ask them standing there look silly and wait me for *6 minutes*. lol.....
> 
> Riders and Uber employees (not drivers) do not like to see this post. Many drivers *accept all requests* but leave the riders (*rating below 4.6*) waiting forever until the riders cancelled the request by themselves.
> 
> A *rider's low rating* can make it harder for you to find a driver willing to pick you up. If riders want to get a good rating, make sure you actually are where your pin is on the map, don't try to squeeze in extra riders, be ready when they arrive, and avoid eating, drinking, or smoking in their vehicles.
> 
> The driver's job is to arrive at pin location the rider specified and *hit ARRIVED button*.
> *Waited 5+ minutes* and *cancel request* for "rider no show"
> Leave and *get $6 cancel fee* (i.e. $1.20/minute)
> 
> The rider's responsibilities are:
> 1 Give driver a correct and clear pin location or address or business name.
> 2 Get in car as fast as you can
> 
> *Believe it or not. Uber or pax need driver more than driver needs them. Drive smart. Don't drive like a slave. You are your own boss.*
> 
> Cancel request for "rider no show" has following advantages:
> 
> 1 Earn easy money $6 which is $1.20/minute. Uber normal pay is $0.15/minute. That is 8 times difference.
> 2 Educate riders stand on the curbside of street and wait for car approaching.
> 3 Educate riders enter correct pin location so that they don't need to run to find the Uber car.
> 4 Driver just wait in car. Riders need to come and get in your car. Their app clearly shows them the Uber car location on the map.
> 
> Drivers, just provide a safe ride and nothing more. Any extra services need to pay upfront. Don't have cash? Simply don't ask or expect extra services. lol.....
> 
> I said, don't drive *clueless*. Is it EASIER for *riders identifying our car* or for *drivers guess pick the riders from the crowd*?
> 
> If there is a valid address, go to the address to pick up. A few smart riders don't want driver knows their exact home address. Therefore, they will either use the approximate pin drop or four houses down the street to request a Uber.
> 
> If the address is not specific, go to the pin location. If the pin is in the middle of a lake, go to the lakeside instead.
> 
> Riders, please only *request a Uber when you need it. *Do not request it early and keep drivers waiting. *Parking is not easy all the time.* You can watch the car moving and approaching to you. Based on the *ETA* shown, you have the best judgment to go outside and stand on the curbside to wait for your Uber. Based on the *model, color and licence plate number*, you can easily spot out your Uber and hop in ASAP. If you don't have *empathy*, just ignore these advises and do your way. You might bounce into a bad driver one day. Good luck to you.
> 
> Drivers, When you accept a ping, start driving and four (4) minutes later the customer *cancels*, you lose money. When you accept a ping 18 minutes away and only get a *$4 fare*, you lose money. When you have a rider who wants to go to some *suburb* where you will never get a return trip, you lose your time and gas. Sometimes, *drive more means lose more.* Be your own boss and make good judgment to minimize your cost (waste) and thus maximize your earning.
> 
> Less time waiting = *higher earnings*? In Uber's dictionary, *earnings = fares*
> 
> Driver's *real earning* is:
> 
> *Fare* - *$1* - *20% Uber commission* - *gas - maintenance* - *repairs* - *car's depreciation* - *insurance *- *income tax* - *time online (Uber On)*
> 
> Uber employees, recruiters, and bad riders use a simple logic to stop us revealing the truth and facts by saying, "*Quit driving Uber if you cannot stop complaining.*" Well, I wish these people (without empathy) never ever complain their life or living. If they do, can I tell them, "End your life and go to hell if you cannot stop complaining"?
> 
> Earn a $4 fare or a $6 legitimate cancellation fee? It's up to you.
> For a $4 fare, Uber get *$1.60 (40%)* and you get *$2.40 (60%)*
> For a $6 cancel fee, Uber get *$1.20 (20%)* and you get *$4.80 (80%)*
> 
> *
> View attachment 4597
> *


Be careful for cancelling the ride cause the rider can take it out on the next driver with a bad rating. Uber Rating System and Rider's emotions don't mix.


----------



## Dang

I just got a no show and i waited 5min i got my cancellation fee but why does my cancellation rating went up 2% when i choose rider no show ? Anyone got the same issue?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Dang said:


> I just got a no show and i waited 5min i got my cancellation fee but why does my cancellation rating went up 2% when i choose rider no show ? Anyone got the same issue?


It's just more bullying intimidation from Uber - the cancellation rate you see on your driver app includes 'no-show' cancellations you make (and many drivers report, also cancellations made by riders).


----------



## GalinMcMahon

LAuberX said:


> Well written and on point.
> 
> Arrive and wait five. Pin off 1/2 a mile? Stay at the pin, cancel "no show" after five.
> 
> I got paid 4 cancels this past week. $4.00 beats $2.40 all day long. And NO shitty rating for making them wait because they can't drop a pin!


The problem with the pin being off 1/2 mile is that 90% of the time the rider will call and say that they were notified you were there. Then they'll usually say that the app is messing up. It's not, but they can't be held responsible for typing their address or hotel name correctly, now can they? And why does Uber allow GPS locates of a range (100-900 Main St)?!?!


----------



## Shangsta

Dang said:


> I just got a no show and i waited 5min i got my cancellation fee but why does my cancellation rating went up 2% when i choose rider no show ? Anyone got the same issue?


Because you cancelled the ride?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

I have to be honest, even in the taxi, ever since Uber came to town and got big... I'm almost NEVER waiting 5 minutes to load anywhere, people hurry up and get out here... they answer on the first ring of the phone, it's night and day.

People used to drag their feet and mess around, but no more... it's like they understand it's not good to leave us sitting around waiting for them.


----------



## melusine3

Truth & Facts said:


> UberX is cheap. UberX is everyone's private driver. Tip is not necessary. Riders are spoiled already!
> 
> One day, I arrived and waited for a rider and he said to me, "Don't you know part of your job is waiting?". Thanks. I learnt it, in a unpleasant way. Here is how I deal with arrogant riders.
> 
> 1 Upon arrival, make sure to press "ARRIVE" button. The 5-minute waiting starts to count.
> 2 If it's a gated community and rider does not tell you the gate code, just take it easy.
> 3 Text the rider you arrived and waited in the gate.
> 4 If they give you the gate code and do not give you the building number, that's fine.
> 5 Text the rider you entered the gate and waited in the gate.
> 6 If they give you the building number, drive there to pick up.
> 
> Time is ticking. 5 minutes will be over soon. If after 5 minutes, I still do not see them, I simply cancel the request and choose "rider no show" to get my $6 fare. The best part is *the rider even cannot rate you* for any request cancelled by either driver or rider. Also, this legitimate cancellation will not affect your *accept rate*.
> 
> Riders, you live in an apartment and pay your rent month by month. I live in a paid-off single family house and contribute my property tax to city and county. You need to learn *consideration* and *appreciation* or you will stay in your small cage for the rest of your life. What makes you being so arrogant or proud of?
> 
> *UberX is a on-demand service, not a on-command service!
> 
> Only begin the trip when rider gets in the car. *It's just a $0.15/minute or $9/hour in the waiting charge. Give 5 minutes grace time to rider. After 5 minutes, cancel for "rider no show", get the legitimate cancel fee, and leave. The riders are worthless for us to wait for more than 5 minutes. Cheap riders are liars too. *If you press "Begin Trip" and wait for more than 5 minutes, Uber will not pay you cancellation fee.* Why? How can you press BEGIN TRIP even riders are not in your car yet. You are violating Uber's policy and Uber will not pay you cancellation fee because of this violation.
> 
> Uber moves the cities. *We can move riders getting into our cars quickly too.*
> 
> A lot of riders understand they shouldn't make you wait, but not everyone. Consider it an opportunity to teach bad riders that drivers don't appreciate sitting around.
> 
> Besides, riders can find our *car location*, *car photo*, *car color*, *license plate number*, *driver's photo* all clearly shown on their Uber app. Why they still make driver waiting? Because waiting charge at $0.15/minute is CHEAP. I hope I can give the riders *$1* and ask them standing there look silly and wait me for *6 minutes*. lol.....
> 
> Riders and Uber employees (not drivers) do not like to see this post. Many drivers *accept all requests* but leave the riders (*rating below 4.6*) waiting forever until the riders cancelled the request by themselves.
> 
> A *rider's low rating* can make it harder for you to find a driver willing to pick you up. If riders want to get a good rating, make sure you actually are where your pin is on the map, don't try to squeeze in extra riders, be ready when they arrive, and avoid eating, drinking, or smoking in their vehicles.
> 
> The driver's job is to arrive at pin location the rider specified and *hit ARRIVED button*.
> *Waited 5+ minutes* and *cancel request* for "rider no show"
> Leave and *get $6 cancel fee* (i.e. $1.20/minute)
> 
> The rider's responsibilities are:
> 1 Give driver a correct and clear pin location or address or business name.
> 2 Get in car as fast as you can
> 
> *Believe it or not. Uber or pax need driver more than driver needs them. Drive smart. Don't drive like a slave. You are your own boss.*
> 
> Cancel request for "rider no show" has following advantages:
> 
> 1 Earn easy money $6 which is $1.20/minute. Uber normal pay is $0.15/minute. That is 8 times difference.
> 2 Educate riders stand on the curbside of street and wait for car approaching.
> 3 Educate riders enter correct pin location so that they don't need to run to find the Uber car.
> 4 Driver just wait in car. Riders need to come and get in your car. Their app clearly shows them the Uber car location on the map.
> 
> Drivers, just provide a safe ride and nothing more. Any extra services need to pay upfront. Don't have cash? Simply don't ask or expect extra services. lol.....
> 
> I said, don't drive *clueless*. Is it EASIER for *riders identifying our car* or for *drivers guess pick the riders from the crowd*?
> 
> If there is a valid address, go to the address to pick up. A few smart riders don't want driver knows their exact home address. Therefore, they will either use the approximate pin drop or four houses down the street to request a Uber.
> 
> If the address is not specific, go to the pin location. If the pin is in the middle of a lake, go to the lakeside instead.
> 
> Riders, please only *request a Uber when you need it. *Do not request it early and keep drivers waiting. *Parking is not easy all the time.* You can watch the car moving and approaching to you. Based on the *ETA* shown, you have the best judgment to go outside and stand on the curbside to wait for your Uber. Based on the *model, color and licence plate number*, you can easily spot out your Uber and hop in ASAP. If you don't have *empathy*, just ignore these advises and do your way. You might bounce into a bad driver one day. Good luck to you.
> 
> Drivers, When you accept a ping, start driving and four (4) minutes later the customer *cancels*, you lose money. When you accept a ping 18 minutes away and only get a *$4 fare*, you lose money. When you have a rider who wants to go to some *suburb* where you will never get a return trip, you lose your time and gas. Sometimes, *drive more means lose more.* Be your own boss and make good judgment to minimize your cost (waste) and thus maximize your earning.
> 
> Less time waiting = *higher earnings*? In Uber's dictionary, *earnings = fares*
> 
> Driver's *real earning* is:
> 
> *Fare* - *$1* - *20% Uber commission* - *gas - maintenance* - *repairs* - *car's depreciation* - *insurance *- *income tax* - *time online (Uber On)*
> 
> Uber employees, recruiters, and bad riders use a simple logic to stop us revealing the truth and facts by saying, "*Quit driving Uber if you cannot stop complaining.*" Well, I wish these people (without empathy) never ever complain their life or living. If they do, can I tell them, "End your life and go to hell if you cannot stop complaining"?
> 
> Earn a $4 fare or a $6 legitimate cancellation fee? It's up to you.
> For a $4 fare, Uber get *$1.60 (40%)* and you get *$2.40 (60%)*
> For a $6 cancel fee, Uber get *$1.20 (20%)* and you get *$4.80 (80%)*
> 
> *
> View attachment 4597
> *


Every new or prospective driver needs to read this! I don't remember you from the time I was driving... pity.


----------



## melusine3

Chicago-uber said:


> Cancellation fee is $5-10 based on market.
> 
> But I agree, wait 5 minutes, make sure you text pax, and gtfo. Cancellation fee - 20% is in your account. Don't spoil the pax. We are on demand service. Be ready when you order.
> 
> I had pax text me "can you wait 10 minutes" after I drove there there for 7 minutes, and already waited 3-4 minutes. Are you kidding me???





Chicago-uber said:


> Cancellation fee is $5-10 based on market.
> 
> But I agree, wait 5 minutes, make sure you text pax, and gtfo. Cancellation fee - 20% is in your account. Don't spoil the pax. We are on demand service. Be ready when you order.
> 
> I had pax text me "can you wait 10 minutes" after I drove there there for 7 minutes, and already waited 3-4 minutes. Are you kidding me???


I wasn't quite so savvy - ever. When they'd text "I'll be out in five" I'd immediately cancel and drive off. I never did play well with others.


----------



## melusine3

UberHammer said:


> I got a ping once at 10:44 AM. In route, I then got a text from the pax that said "Can you pick me up at 11:05?". I responded, "Please make a new request when your are ready." I cancelled, went offline and drove far enough away to not be the closest Uber to them as I knew they wouldn't just wait until they were ready to request again.
> 
> Since we are instructed to NOT begin trip until the pax gets in the car, then we do NOT get paid to wait, so no it is NOT our job to wait. And I do not trust any pax who says it's okay to start the meter early. 1) I don't start the meter until I can see who (or WHAT) is getting in my car. And 2) all the pax has to do is claim to Uber I started the meter too early and Uber believes them, docks me pay, and records the complaint on my account.
> 
> The ONLY reason I wait at all is to get the cancel fee.


Who "or what" especially the or what.

EDIT: I just noticed this thread is from 2016. I'm dying!!!! Just don't do it, people. work at target or walmart. Or starbucks.


----------



## melusine3

LAuberX said:


> Well written and on point.
> 
> Arrive and wait five. Pin off 1/2 a mile? Stay at the pin, cancel "no show" after five.
> 
> I got paid 4 cancels this past week. $4.00 beats $2.40 all day long. And NO shitty rating for making them wait because they can't drop a pin!


For new drivers: if there's a surge, riders will deliberately drop a pin outside the surge area and then call you with their actual location when you're on your way. Don't fall for it. Looking back, I'd still go to the exact pin drop location and wait the five minutes.


----------



## New2This

Truth & Facts said:


> UberX is cheap. UberX is everyone's private driver. Tip is not necessary. Riders are spoiled already!
> 
> One day, I arrived and waited for a rider and he said to me, "Don't you know part of your job is waiting?". Thanks. I learnt it, in a unpleasant way. Here is how I deal with arrogant riders.
> 
> 1 Upon arrival, make sure to press "ARRIVE" button. The 5-minute waiting starts to count.
> 2 If it's a gated community and rider does not tell you the gate code, just take it easy.
> 3 Text the rider you arrived and waited in the gate.
> 4 If they give you the gate code and do not give you the building number, that's fine.
> 5 Text the rider you entered the gate and waited in the gate.
> 6 If they give you the building number, drive there to pick up.
> 
> Time is ticking. 5 minutes will be over soon. If after 5 minutes, I still do not see them, I simply cancel the request and choose "rider no show" to get my $6 fare. The best part is *the rider even cannot rate you* for any request cancelled by either driver or rider. Also, this legitimate cancellation will not affect your *accept rate*.
> 
> Riders, you live in an apartment and pay your rent month by month. I live in a paid-off single family house and contribute my property tax to city and county. You need to learn *consideration* and *appreciation* or you will stay in your small cage for the rest of your life. What makes you being so arrogant or proud of?
> 
> *UberX is a on-demand service, not a on-command service!
> 
> Only begin the trip when rider gets in the car. *It's just a $0.15/minute or $9/hour in the waiting charge. Give 5 minutes grace time to rider. After 5 minutes, cancel for "rider no show", get the legitimate cancel fee, and leave. The riders are worthless for us to wait for more than 5 minutes. Cheap riders are liars too. *If you press "Begin Trip" and wait for more than 5 minutes, Uber will not pay you cancellation fee.* Why? How can you press BEGIN TRIP even riders are not in your car yet. You are violating Uber's policy and Uber will not pay you cancellation fee because of this violation.
> 
> Uber moves the cities. *We can move riders getting into our cars quickly too.*
> 
> A lot of riders understand they shouldn't make you wait, but not everyone. Consider it an opportunity to teach bad riders that drivers don't appreciate sitting around.
> 
> Besides, riders can find our *car location*, *car photo*, *car color*, *license plate number*, *driver's photo* all clearly shown on their Uber app. Why they still make driver waiting? Because waiting charge at $0.15/minute is CHEAP. I hope I can give the riders *$1* and ask them standing there look silly and wait me for *6 minutes*. lol.....
> 
> Riders and Uber employees (not drivers) do not like to see this post. Many drivers *accept all requests* but leave the riders (*rating below 4.6*) waiting forever until the riders cancelled the request by themselves.
> 
> A *rider's low rating* can make it harder for you to find a driver willing to pick you up. If riders want to get a good rating, make sure you actually are where your pin is on the map, don't try to squeeze in extra riders, be ready when they arrive, and avoid eating, drinking, or smoking in their vehicles.
> 
> The driver's job is to arrive at pin location the rider specified and *hit ARRIVED button*.
> *Waited 5+ minutes* and *cancel request* for "rider no show"
> Leave and *get $6 cancel fee* (i.e. $1.20/minute)
> 
> The rider's responsibilities are:
> 1 Give driver a correct and clear pin location or address or business name.
> 2 Get in car as fast as you can
> 
> *Believe it or not. Uber or pax need driver more than driver needs them. Drive smart. Don't drive like a slave. You are your own boss.*
> 
> Cancel request for "rider no show" has following advantages:
> 
> 1 Earn easy money $6 which is $1.20/minute. Uber normal pay is $0.15/minute. That is 8 times difference.
> 2 Educate riders stand on the curbside of street and wait for car approaching.
> 3 Educate riders enter correct pin location so that they don't need to run to find the Uber car.
> 4 Driver just wait in car. Riders need to come and get in your car. Their app clearly shows them the Uber car location on the map.
> 
> Drivers, just provide a safe ride and nothing more. Any extra services need to pay upfront. Don't have cash? Simply don't ask or expect extra services. lol.....
> 
> I said, don't drive *clueless*. Is it EASIER for *riders identifying our car* or for *drivers guess pick the riders from the crowd*?
> 
> If there is a valid address, go to the address to pick up. A few smart riders don't want driver knows their exact home address. Therefore, they will either use the approximate pin drop or four houses down the street to request a Uber.
> 
> If the address is not specific, go to the pin location. If the pin is in the middle of a lake, go to the lakeside instead.
> 
> Riders, please only *request a Uber when you need it. *Do not request it early and keep drivers waiting. *Parking is not easy all the time.* You can watch the car moving and approaching to you. Based on the *ETA* shown, you have the best judgment to go outside and stand on the curbside to wait for your Uber. Based on the *model, color and licence plate number*, you can easily spot out your Uber and hop in ASAP. If you don't have *empathy*, just ignore these advises and do your way. You might bounce into a bad driver one day. Good luck to you.
> 
> Drivers, When you accept a ping, start driving and four (4) minutes later the customer *cancels*, you lose money. When you accept a ping 18 minutes away and only get a *$4 fare*, you lose money. When you have a rider who wants to go to some *suburb* where you will never get a return trip, you lose your time and gas. Sometimes, *drive more means lose more.* Be your own boss and make good judgment to minimize your cost (waste) and thus maximize your earning.
> 
> Less time waiting = *higher earnings*? In Uber's dictionary, *earnings = fares*
> 
> Driver's *real earning* is:
> 
> *Fare* - *$1* - *20% Uber commission* - *gas - maintenance* - *repairs* - *car's depreciation* - *insurance *- *income tax* - *time online (Uber On)*
> 
> Uber employees, recruiters, and bad riders use a simple logic to stop us revealing the truth and facts by saying, "*Quit driving Uber if you cannot stop complaining.*" Well, I wish these people (without empathy) never ever complain their life or living. If they do, can I tell them, "End your life and go to hell if you cannot stop complaining"?
> 
> Earn a $4 fare or a $6 legitimate cancellation fee? It's up to you.
> For a $4 fare, Uber get *$1.60 (40%)* and you get *$2.40 (60%)*
> For a $6 cancel fee, Uber get *$1.20 (20%)* and you get *$4.80 (80%)*
> 
> *
> View attachment 4597
> *


This guy got Shuffling. 

The Most Profitable Trip Is The Trip That Is Never Given™


----------

